# First Grow! Sealed/Closed Room, 2400 watts, CO2, Mini-Split AC, SmartPots, Dehum!



## xivex (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello RIU!

I'm relatively new here, but have been soaking up information like a sponge since I first stumbled onto this site in hopes of figuring out how to grow marijuana. I have learned a shit load since then!  So this is my first "REAL" grow. I did have one prior grow of one plant in a stealth box. It turned out alright. I'm currently curing about 2 ounces of dried bud off of it... Anyhow, this time I'm looking for something serious because I already have some basic understanding of the marijuana plant and its life cycle, the various stages of growth, and nutritional requirements and deficiencies.. plus, this time I have real equipment and a real room!  

I have been working on designing, building, and implementing this room since June. Its a great room for me to really dig in and learn with! I still have a couple of minor tasks left to complete on the room (as you'll be able to see from the pictures)...such as ducting the lights, installing the Panda Film tarp doorway to seperate the veg/flower sections of the room, and installing the CO2 setup. I'll be posting pictures as I complete the room/grow the seedlings up! Follow along with me and we'll do this together! 

This room is located in a basement in a non-medical Midwest US state. It is a sealed/closed grow environment with AC and CO2. With the background info out of the way, let me just jump right into it...

*Sealed Room Specs: *

*Dimensions:* 4.5' Wide x approx. 17' long x 10' high (ceilings). 
*Volume:* 765 cubic feet 

Lights Exhausted from basement through the Roof (3 story home)

*Equipment Used in Room:*

*Lighting -* *2400 watts Total -- **1mil Mylar lined walls*

*Seedling/Clone Area: 400 watts *(SunBlaze 48 Flouro Panel-- 4', 8 lamp, T-5 HO Flouro Panel with 6500k lamps)

*Veg Area: 800 watts* (2-400w Hortilux Blue mH lamps in Cool Sun 6" AC Reflectors running on Lumatek Digital Ballasts)

*Flower Area: 1200 watts* (3-400w Hortilux Super HPS lamps in Cool Sun 6" AC Reflectors running on Lumatek Digital Ballasts)

*Electrical - *
Veg and flower each have their own electrical panel. Timers for my HID lights are Intermatic T103 Analog Timers. All outlets are heavy duty outlets on their own individual 20 amp circuit. Way overkill, but wtf right? It was my first time and I didn't want my house to catch on fire from electrical problems! This way I can expand and will never ever ever need an electrician down there hopefully! 

*AC - *
Mitsubishi 9000Btu Mini-Split Ductless AC Heat Pump

*Dehumidifier - *
Danby DDR7009REE 70 pint per day Dehumidifier

*CO2 Setup & Environmental Controllers -* 
Sentinel CHHC-4 Total Environmental Controller with 20Lb. tank and Titan regulator

*Air Momement - *
EcoPlus 16" Oscillating Wall Fan (for general room circulation)
Vornado 530 Compact Tabletop fan for veg area
Vornado 630 fan for flower area and CO2 dispersal

*Cloning - *
EZ-Clone 30 site clone machine

*Genetics - *
10 Barney's Farm LSD (feminized) ordered from Attitude in June, with 1 Jock Horror Autoflower (feminized). The wife wants 1 sativa! 

*Soil - *
A mixture of Fox Farm's Ocean Forest and Light Warrior at a 2(OF):1(LW) ratio. I have also added about 1/4 Coarse Perlite, additional Humisolve powered humic acid, Azomite, Epsom Salt, Dolomite Lime. I have mixed this soil, watered it, stirred it 2x/week, and let it sit out for 30 days. Its a modified version of Subcool's super soil (without all the extra guano and bone meal).

*Nutrients - *
Currently have the entire Fox Farm's lineup, Bloombastic, and several other additives. Trying to get my hands on House & Garden before this really gets going, but will probably have to use Fox Farm's for veg and Bloombastic for flower this round. I want to move entirely to H&G once I get the products in-hand though. 

*Water - *
RO Water from the Stealth RO-100 unit and a 48 gal reservoir. The RO water comes out at 0ppm and about 7.3 pH. I pH it down to about 6.5 before watering my babies.

*Monitors - *
BlueLab Guardian for pH, temp, and TDS/ppm measurements. Calibrated every other week using 7 and 4 scales.

*Containers - *
1 gal, 3 gal, and 5 gal smart pots. I germinate em in Solo cups and work my way up the Smart Pot line-up (flowering in 5 gal smart pots)!  



*GERMINATION: *

*10/21/10 - *
I germinated 10 LSD fem seeds and 1 Jock Horror Auto fem seed using the wet paper towel/DVD warmth method. All produced nice long taproots in two days. 

*10/23/10 - *
Dropped the germinated seeds into solo cups filled with Fox Farms Light Warrior. 

*10/24/10 -*
5 of the 10 LSD's and the lone 1 Jock Horror have popped ground. The Jock Horror seems to be in a grow race. It had a huge ass taproot curled around in the paper towel, was the first to pop ground, and is currently the best looking/tallest little sprout! 



Without further ado, here are the initial pics of my setup (keep in mind its not quite finished). I will be posting updates all along the way throughout this grow until completion. Feel free to comment or post whatever you want. Please keep it positive. I'd love all the help I can get!!!  



Room View (can't see all of flower, but some):


AC and wall-mounted fan:


Lumatek Ballasts on veg shelf:


Electrical Timers and outlets: 
(the "IN" and "OUT" switches are wired to inline FanTech booster fans inside the ceiling that are boosting the airflow INTO and OUT OF my HID light loop. These booster fans are in addition to the two EcoPlus Supreme 6" 440CFM fans you see in the pictures. I have a 3 story run to my roof where the lights exhaust at, so felt it necessary to add additional booster fan support.)
 


Flouro Panel with 10 LSD & 1 Jock Horror Seedling:
 





*COMMENTS WELCOME!!!* 

Thanks RIU,

X


----------



## Illumination (Oct 24, 2010)

You spent alot of money there friend but it seems you thought it out. Remember read the plants not the labels!

They seem to be a lil on the heavy side as feeders and definitely P hogs in flower. The LSD I am inferring here.

Love the mini split...I am gonna use a window unit for mine but it is also smaller than your. 'scribed

Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Oct 24, 2010)

Illumination said:


> You spent alot of money there friend but it seems you thought it out. Remember read the plants not the labels!
> 
> They seem to be a lil on the heavy side as feeders and definitely P hogs in flower. The LSD I am inferring here.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we did spend some $$$, hope it will pay off for us in the long run. Growing for personal satisfaction and for medical use of a family member who actually does use it to alleviate pain and muscle spasms. So in my mind, it was all worth it! 

I have heard the LSD's are indeed very piggish for the nutes! SouthernWeed mentioned the same thing to me before he left RIU. He suggested top dressing the soil in week 4 of flower with some high-P guano to help feed their cravings..along with your normal feeding schedule. I picked up some Jamaican bat guano just for this purpose! 

I love my Mitsubishi mini-split also!! Thanks for the compliments! We are getting a $1500 tax credit for it also due to it meeting the 2010 Federal Economic Stimulus Package offered by Obama for energy efficient applicances. If you purchase one, make sure it meets these criteria so you can get some cash back for buying it at least! 

Glad your along for the ride, I will DEFINITELY need all the help I can get, I'm the first to admit I'm pretty noob at this....but I've got loads of good people here to help me out! Plus the Jorge Cervantes Grow Bible, and the new Ed Rosenthal Grower's Handbook (official Oaksterdam course book..haha!). Both have been incredibly helpful in this journey. I've also been an avid reader of Urban Garden magazine which is fucking incredible.... loved the VPD article! Local shop gives me free copy everytime it comes in. Check it out and glad to have ya here!!

X


----------



## Illumination (Oct 24, 2010)

Check out Mel Frank as books go...

Namaste'


----------



## stlmatt (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice Looking set up. I too have a few barneys Farm LSD (fem)View attachment 1231369 going. You can look at my journal. I just started the flowering 2 days ago. Good luck and I will be keeping an eye on this grow

Top left and right and bottom right plants are Barneys Farm LSD

Stlmatt


----------



## xivex (Oct 25, 2010)

*WEEK 1 VEG (Monday 10/25/10):*

Currently running 24/0 light schedule for these seedlings. After the first solid week or two I'll drop it down to 18/6 to help establish better root growth. I think starting them at 24/0 should help them get moving. Then we'll back it down to the normal 18/6 veg. I plan on vegging about 6-8 weeks and then flowering. I have plenty of space with the 10' ceilings in my room, width is a bigger issue than height. 

UPDATE! I have moved the seedlings on top of my EZ-CLONE box to give them a bit more light and get them closer to the flouro panel. I need to measure how far they are from the flouro lamps, but I'd estimate it is about 12-18". I also took some more pics! I now have 6 baby LSD seedlings and 1 Jock Horror Seedling that have popped soil! I think I killed one of the LSD seedlings as I was spraying it with water and noticed that the little top just poking out of the soil got all bent down from the force of the spray bottle's spray! Oh noes! I think its most likely dead, chalk it up to a lesson learned...spray very very lightly around new babies! 

I also took my ExTech HD 400 light meter (reads up to 40,000 FC) and took some light measurements around the seedlings. The flouro panel I have is T-5 HO 6500k lamps...a bit strong, so I am currently only running 1 lamp out of the 8 lamps in the panel. That one lamp is providing me between 300-600 foot candles of light depending on where you take the measurement from (bottom of the box vs. top of the solo cup). 

*Is this too much light? *

*The reason I ask is because they seemed to be stretching so I moved them closer to the light by putting them on top of the box, but my Jorge Cervantes Medical Grow Bible says that seedlings/clones should not receive more than 375 foot candles of light. *

Am I risking damage to them???? Should I take them down off the box and put them back on the floor?

Thanks for the tips everyone!! 


The babies on their new EZ-CLONE BOX STAND:


The light meter readings:




Close-ups of seedling sprouts:





Comments welcome!!


----------



## xivex (Oct 25, 2010)

stlmatt said:


> Nice Looking set up. I too have a few barneys Farm LSD (fem)View attachment 1231369 going. You can look at my journal. I just started the flowering 2 days ago. Good luck and I will be keeping an eye on this grow
> 
> Top left and right and bottom right plants are Barneys Farm LSD
> 
> Stlmatt


Thanks for looking Stlmatt! I have sent you a friend request and have subscribed to your journal as well. I'll be following along to learn everything I can from you!! Please comment away and keep me in line if I do something stupid and noobish! 

Thanks for the help!

X


----------



## stlmatt (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Xivex, I too am a newbie with growing indoors. I am hoping the next 65 days goes as well as the first 6 weeks have. 
I will say I was amazed at the speed these LSD grew at. I did very little feeding while in Veg, as I think the Fox Farms Ocean soil has alot of what they needed. I will start useing Big bloom and Tigerbloom this week......I cant wait to see some flowers 
I did notice when I flushed them last week, they had some WHITE roots hanging out the bottom of the pot.......the roots looked very healthy, but I wasnt expecting them to be comming out the bottom of my 3 gallon pots........aleast not yet. 

Best of luck, I cant wait to watch what yours do......these are some very hardy, bushy, strong growing plants.

Stlmatt


----------



## Illumination (Oct 25, 2010)

xivex said:


> *WEEK 1 VEG (Monday 10/25/10):*
> 
> Currently running 24/0 light schedule for these seedlings. After the first solid week or two I'll drop it down to 18/6 to help establish better root growth. I think starting them at 24/0 should help them get moving. Then we'll back it down to the normal 18/6 veg. I plan on vegging about 6-8 weeks and then flowering. I have plenty of space with the 10' ceilings in my room, width is a bigger issue than height.
> 
> ...


give 'em the light my friend... Had my cfl's very close from early on....I would turn on more bulbs and keep it farther away for now

Namaste'


----------



## cdogg23 (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice set up. I am new to the growing scene as well I just cut down 14 girls that had started to produce seed 7 weeks into flowering. I received a free rocklock from reserva privada and that thing grow some bananas and i noticed to late the bananas had already hit all my so called girls. OG#18 nlights and ww. The only one that i can salvage is the white widow becuz it was almost done. But anyway dont relax at any point during the grow. I dont know much yet but i do in know that I didnt pay enough attention when i thought i was paying to much. My next round is 3 weeks into veg. You can only imagine how disappointed i was anyways good luck.


----------



## jihammad (Oct 27, 2010)

The reason they cant have a lot of light at first is because its during the dark cycle that excess energy is taken to the root. after they start they can eat up light. but some dark time help, some studies show the root size determines bud growth more than veg size. i would recommend putting that puppy right down to plants, maybe 4 inches above and they will take off and keep good nodal spacing. Im excited to see what happens, very nice setup and plan overall. best of luck


----------



## xivex (Oct 28, 2010)

*October 28, 2010 (Day 5, Week 1 of Veg):*

So today is about day 4 or day 5 since my babies have first popped soil (depends on which one you are referring to as to exactly how old it is). I just call it day 5 for simplicity!

So the babies are starting to grow. Previously, they had stretched a LOT because I had them too far away from the flouro panel with not enough lamps running (was only running 1 lamp to start with, then went to 2, then 4, now all 8. So yes, now I am running the entire 8 lamp T-5 HO flouro panel (40,000 lumens). With my seedlings about 12" away from the lamps (measured).

Today I labeled all the cups so as to distinguish which was which down the road for clones/keepers/mother ID, etc.

To combat the stretching that had occured, I added more soil to the solo cups today. I took my Fox Farm's Light Warrior and topped off each cup, trying to build a little mound to support/fill up the stretched stem area as best as I could. When I transplant them into my smart pots in about 2 weeks I will bury the stem as much as possible to combat the rest of the stretching and it should eventually turn to root and help support the plant.

While topping the soil level off, I accidentally dropped one of the solo cups onto my tile floor, spilling the seed and dirt everywhere! OH NOES! 

Luckily, it was one of the two LSD seeds that hadn't popped soil yet. I tried to find the seed, and replant it, but I couldn't.... long story short, I just threw it away. Fuck it...this is why I planted 10 LSDs. 

There was one other that hadn't popped soil yet either, so I investigated. I dug around in the cup with my finger and found it was lying sideways about 1/16" below the top of the soil. The taproot looked rotten and wasn't buried. I threw it away also, figured it was rotten at this point. Again, this is why I planted 10 and planned to only flower around 6-8 (picking the best ones, culling males, hermies, runts, etc.) So all that trauma out of the way, I finished cleaning the mess I had made up (soil all over a floor is messy!) 

I needed to water, and I had read Light Warrior needs feeding within 5 days of sprouting as its a very "cool" (as opposed to "hot" like FFOF) soil. So I took my Fox Farm's Big Bloom and my Root 66 and put some food into my 1L spray bottle. I sprayed the soil down thoroughly with this making sure not to get any of it on the tender seedling leaves. We will see how the results of this in the next couple days. Do you think that is too strong of nutes to give them?

*First Feeding: *

*1L RO Water*
*6.3 pH/**250ppm*
*1 tsp Fox Farms Big Bloom*
*1 tsp Root 66*


*Here are the pics of my babies on day 5...Enjoy! Comments welcome!*

Group shot of the remaining 8 LSD seedlings and the 1 Jock Horror seedling (LSD #4 and #10 are the missing ones that got trashed):
** 
The Best looking two LSD seedlings (#5 and #6):
**

The worst looking two LSD seedlings..the runts (#1 and #2):
**

Broken/rotted seed LSD #4 (ended up getting trashed after I dumped it):
**


----------



## xivex (Oct 28, 2010)

*LSD GENETICS & STRAIN DESCRIPTION (courtesy of Attitude SeedBank):*

*Sex :* *Feminized*
*Type :* *Indica / Sativa, Mostly indica*
*Flowering :* *Photoperiod*
*Genetics :* *Mazar x Skunk #1*
*Flowering Time :* *Short, Medium*
*Outdoor Harvest :* *Mid September*
*Height :* *Medium*
*THC Level : 24 %*
*Characteristics :* *produces a euphoric, almost psychedelic experience*

*Barneys Farm LSD Feminized* is an old Skunk variety crossed with Mazar. - Called LSD by the Farm crew because of its powerful trippy effect. Developed from ancient genetics long established in the Farm seed bank. Crossing Skunk #1 with a potent Mazar we have created a very powerful Indica strain. *Barneys Farm L.S.D. Feminized* is a hardy, disease resistant plant and it's cannabis seeds responds well in all grow conditions. With just a little care and attention, the *Barneys Farm L.S.D. Feminized* strain will give the grower high yielding award winning powerful results. The flavor is intense earthy chestnut with a sweet musky smell. The *Barney's Farm LSD Feminized* cannabis seeds produce a euphoric, almost psychedelic experience. It&#8217;s a super-trippy and very powerful stone, a Barney&#8217;s Farm special. Yield optimum indoor is 600 gr/m2, indoor height: 50 - 60 cm and flowering time is 60-65 days.


*LSD GROW PLAN:*

**** GOAL 1.5 Pounds (672 grams) @ Harvest! = 0.56 grams/watt (1200 watts flowering) ****

*VEG* -- 8 Weeks (October 24, 2010 - approx. December 19, 2010)

*FLOWER* -- 60-65 days (as defined by Barney's Farm) 
(approx. December 19, 2010 - February 15/20, 2011)

*HARVEST* -- February 15/20, 2011

*DRY* (estimated from previous grow in my climate) -- 5 days
(February 20, 2011 - February 25, 2011)

*CURE* (estimated 4-6 weeks)
(February 25, 2011 - March 25/April 8, 2011)

*SMOKE REPORT* - approx. March 26/April 9, 2011

 

Let's hope everything goes according to plan and this LSD is as good as everyone says it is! 


Thanks RIU!


----------



## Illumination (Oct 29, 2010)

Things go right and you will best your yeild hopes

Very good producers them lsd's are

LOVING YOUR SETUP

Namaste'


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 29, 2010)

Fucking legit set-up. Nice to see someone doing their homework and purchasing quality gear. If I saw another "shoe box with flashlight bulb grow" I was going to puke. 

Subbed and plus rep. Posting pics to my grow thread today. My plants exploded this week.


----------



## jihammad (Oct 29, 2010)

xivex said:


> *LSD GENETICS & STRAIN DESCRIPTION (courtesy of Attitude SeedBank):*
> 
> *Sex :* *Feminized*
> *Type :* *Indica / Sativa, Mostly indica*
> ...


ya LSD is a great producer, but im pretty sure you meant flower, cure and smoke in 2011. if you didnt please message me the plans for your time machine


----------



## AKRevo47 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looking good!

2011?


----------



## xivex (Oct 29, 2010)

jihammad said:


> ya LSD is a great producer, but im pretty sure you meant flower, cure and smoke in 2011. if you didnt please message me the plans for your time machine


LMAO. No plans for a time machine. I've updated the post to reflect the current year...jeez, talk about a stoner.. LOL! 

Thanks for looking out bro!

X

PS -- Update about to come as soon as I get it written!


----------



## xivex (Oct 29, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> Fucking legit set-up. Nice to see someone doing their homework and purchasing quality gear. If I saw another "shoe box with flashlight bulb grow" I was going to puke.
> 
> Subbed and plus rep. Posting pics to my grow thread today. My plants exploded this week.


Thanks dude! I'm subbed on yours as well, hoping to learn a few things, lord knows I could use the help! 

X


----------



## xivex (Oct 29, 2010)

*October 29, 2010 (Day 6 of Veg)...*

So today I had to go check on my babies and see how they reacted to their first feeding yesterday! They seemed to be doing very well, I don't see anymore stretching now that I've got the entire flouro panel running and they are sitting at 12" (from lamp to top rim of solo cup). Their first set of true leaves is developing and coming along nicely in all the seedlings, several of them already have nice broad leaves. As far as I could tell all the leaves looked to be in great shape, nice light green shade, seemed to be standing up tall and strong, flat expanded leaves reaching out for the light. No curl or strange things yet.

The top of the soil looked a tad dry today and since I added the extra soil yesterday for the really stretched out seedlings to help support their elongated stems, I figured I'd water them down a bit more today. The article I read in Urban Garden regarding Vegetative vs. Generative (Flowering) environmental steering encouraged moist soil in veg to help development...so I've been trying to keep them moist, but not drenched.

*1L RO Water*
*6.3 pH, 350 ppm* (seems the Silicate and Cal-Mag are heavier than the Big Bloom and Root 66 I added yesterday)
*1/4 tsp Botanicare Cal-Mag+*
*1/4 tsp Grotek Pro-Silicate*

I sprayed the soil down pretty good with that mixture. Due to the changing seasons here its starting to get cooler and dryer. My humidity the other day was measured at 35% in the room so I decided to add a humidifier. I got it running last night and filled it up again this morning. Set it to 55% and will check on the min/max as measured by my hygrometer tomorrow morning. 

Here's a group shot of the seedlings on day 6 of veg (#5 and #6 are my favs still ... front right by JH and back left):
**

Damn I'm still being lazy about finishing the last few tasks in this room! I need to install my tarp doorway to seperate veg from flower, adjust the lights in flower about 6" to the left, and install my CO2 setup!! 

On a positive note, my modified soil mixture has now sat outside for 30 days. So I shoveled it all up and into two large trash cans and wheeled it into my garage. I'll transplant into the soil mixture when these get big enough. Not sure, but I'm thinking I might just go directly to 3 gal smart pots and skip my 1 gals. What do you think? Then 1 week before flower transplant into 5 gal and throw em into flower!

Comments Welcome!


----------



## xivex (Oct 29, 2010)

AKRevo47 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> 2011?


Thanks for stopping in!  I updated my dates to show the correct year


----------



## jihammad (Oct 29, 2010)

good call on the humidifier. its always 55%-65% here so sometimes i forget. 

for mine i stuck it in a 30 gal grow bag to start simply because seeds have taproots and the lower they go before getting constricted the better for growth. for clones i usually let them air prune and will gradually step them up. and yes, a 30gal grow bag is probably overkill but it never hurts to give them a little extra root space


----------



## xivex (Oct 30, 2010)

*October 30, 2010 (Day 7 of Veg)...*

Everything looking good! The babies are really starting to expand those leaves and fold them out reaching for the light. Looks like good light green growth all around on them. I think they are taking hold and doing great!

The humidifier had been running all night and the humidity was in the low 50's. I think this will help a lot. 

Gave them a couple squirts each from my spray bottle with the plain water (with Silica and Cal-Mag+ added). The tops of the soil looked damp still, and I think the humidifier had lightly coated the tops of the soil with a damp, watery coat. So I didn't water too much, just a couple squirts each.

Here's the group shot of my seedlings on day 7 of veg:
** 

Light measurements from the top of the solo cups (12" below the flouro panel)..this time I measured in Foot Candles and Lux. My meter does both. FC is first, lux is second. The seedlings are getting about 2700 Foot Candles/29,000 Lux (29.00 KilaLux) FYI! You can see "FC" for Foot Candles or "KLux" for KilaLux indicated in the bottom right corner of the meter's LCD Screen:
****


Also, I wanted to highlight my odor control mechanisms (this is crucial where I live). I have a 3-pronged attack.. Stage 1 - Carbon Filter with inline fan, Stage 2 - Sharper Image Negative Ionizer, Stage 3- Cap Ozone Jr. Stage 2 and 3 are located outside the grow room in the nearby room. They prevent odor from drifting where it isn't welcome if it escapes the grow room. I also have 2 cans of Ona Block Gel. I need to hang one on the grill of my oscillating wall fan. 

Stage 1 (Carbon Filter):
**

Stage 2 (Negative Ionizer):
** 
Stage 3 (Ozone Jr.):
** 


Additionally, here are some random pics of my BlueLab Guardian setup by the sink area with some nutes and my EZ-CLONE machine...I got a bit camera happy today! 
**

*Comments Welcome! *


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 30, 2010)

Looking good. Your floru's should be right on top of the plants at this point..or put them under your main bulbs in a day or two. They should be fine. Humidity should be a little higher if you can swing it. You can try hanging a wet towel in front of a fan. If its a nice thick towel, you can hang one end in a bucket of water and it will stay wet till the bucket dries. 

How well does your ionizer work? I have been thinking about getting one to cut the smell of nutes and bud. I don't really want to install my carbon filter yet as I am currently keeping my humidity levels in the upper 70's which can really cut down the effectiveness and longevity of the filter.


----------



## xivex (Oct 30, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> Looking good. Your floru's should be right on top of the plants at this point..or put them under your main bulbs in a day or two. They should be fine. Humidity should be a little higher if you can swing it. You can try hanging a wet towel in front of a fan. If its a nice thick towel, you can hang one end in a bucket of water and it will stay wet till the bucket dries.
> 
> How well does your ionizer work? I have been thinking about getting one to cut the smell of nutes and bud. I don't really want to install my carbon filter yet as I am currently keeping my humidity levels in the upper 70's which can really cut down the effectiveness and longevity of the filter.


Thanks for the tips bro! I wondered if they needed to be moved a tad closer to the lights today also...but I thought the leaves looked a shade light green and I didn't want to stress them too much so I left it at 12". I'll get something to stick under the box tomorrow or so and see if I can't raise it up a few more inches. I think I will try to gradually move it up to about 6" from the panel. Maybe 2 inches per day over 3 days or so. What do you think? I don't want to put them under the mH just yet. I want to wait about another week. Then move em under it. Is that being overly cautious? I just don't want to light stress them or burn em from too much too soon. Seems like 2700 FC of light should be plenty for 1 week old seedlings right? By the way, at what point do I stop calling them seedlings and say they are in "vegetative growth" now? 2 weeks or so?

As for humidity its hard to get it up higher right now. I cranked up the humidifier to 65% (it was set at 55%). I will see if I can't get the humidity higher.

The towel tip seems very intriguing. I might just try that...doesn't it create a big ass mess tho dripping all over the floor from being wet? 

The negative ionizer works well. You have to clean it with warm water and what not, but its pretty maintenance free. My 3-stage odor control plan eliminates anything smelly in my opinion... I don't smell anything except clean air.  

Thanks bro,

X


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 30, 2010)

most people put there plants about 3" from CFL's. 29k lux is fine but 40k luz is approaching optimal. Yellow leaves doesn't generally indicate heat stress, cupped leaves and whitish discoloration is light stress. I would your plant in the seedling category for sure. I'm not a soil guy so seek other advice, but I would start giving them some macro nutrients. A little nitrogen should take out the yellow pretty quickly. Perhaps just foliar feed them once a day before the lights come off. That way if they don't like it, you won't have the nutes in the soil mixture. 

It would also be wise to inoculate the soil at this time to fight off bad microbes, increase nutrient uptake and nutrient fixation rates. 

About the towel, it would be hanging over the bucket so no drips or mess. 

did you see my pics? Those are 3 week old clones...


----------



## xivex (Oct 30, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> most people put there plants about 3" from CFL's. 29k lux is fine but 40k luz is approaching optimal. Yellow leaves doesn't generally indicate heat stress, cupped leaves and whitish discoloration is light stress. I would your plant in the seedling category for sure. I'm not a soil guy so seek other advice, but I would start giving them some macro nutrients. A little nitrogen should take out the yellow pretty quickly. Perhaps just foliar feed them once a day before the lights come off. That way if they don't like it, you won't have the nutes in the soil mixture.
> 
> It would also be wise to inoculate the soil at this time to fight off bad microbes, increase nutrient uptake and nutrient fixation rates.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw your pics! Badass growth, super dense!  Nice work. 

OK, per your advice I moved them up some today...I raised em up to about 6" away from the lamps (to the top of the solo cup rim)..so the taller ones may very well be 3-4" away from the flouro lamps now. My meter measured it around 32,000 Lux. I also upped the humidity dial on the humidifier and added a fan to help disperse it amongst the seedlings. Plus, the fan should help with stem growth from a gentle breeze. I'll check on the humidity levels tomorrow (min/max) and think about the towel! 

What do you recommend I innoculate the soil with? Light Warrior already has humic acid and myco, and when I transplant them in another week or two they will go into my soil mixture which has extra humic acid, dolomite lime, azomite, and tons of extra soluble Mycorrhyzae.

I'm all ears!! 

Comments welcome! 

X


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm not familiar with the soil nute lines, but if it has myco in it your good to go.


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey man, I looked closely at your pictures.... make sure you always calibrate that yellow milwaukie ph meter. aka.. the raging piece of shit. Well, that is what I used to call mine till I finally got so fed up I smashed it with my mini sledge hammer.  

Again, not a huge deal as your in soil. But just make sure to calibrate every time.


----------



## xivex (Oct 30, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> Hey man, I looked closely at your pictures.... make sure you always calibrate that yellow milwaukie ph meter. aka.. the raging piece of shit. Well, that is what I used to call mine till I finally got so fed up I smashed it with my mini sledge hammer.
> 
> Again, not a huge deal as your in soil. But just make sure to calibrate every time.


Yeah I hear ya! The blueLab Guardian above it on the wall is what I use now, that Milwaukee meter is INDEED a POS! I have run into problems with it already, thus the reason for the switch to the cadillac of ph monitoring: the guardian! 

Thanks,

X


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 30, 2010)

Cool. hate to see someone fuck themselves up because of some garbage piece of hardware. I knew from day one that that thing was going to suck..and low and behold, it did. 

The guardian is pretty pimp for sure! If my grow did need to be covert because of kids I would love to have a real time sensor on the wall.


----------



## xivex (Oct 31, 2010)

*October 31, 2010:*

The humidity was a bit better today. My hygrometer measured max of 72% and min of 55% for the last 24 hours. Thats a bit higher humidity and more along what I'm looking for. I'd love it if I could get it to about 65% and just lock it there for right now. I've lowered my temps down to 70 to to help offset the Vapor Pressure Deficit *(see my journal entry here: **All About VPD!** )*. So I'm getting closer to the optimal temp/humidity environment spoken of in Urban Garden's VPD article. 


Ok so this morning I went in to check on the babies. Moved them up to 3" away from the flouro panel. Used my meter to check the luminosity at this distance. It registered 46,000 Lux. Should be plenty. I think I will be moving them to the 2-400w Hortilux Blue mH's in the next week. 

I watered again using plain RO water with Cal-Mag+ and Silicate. They seemed like they got a bit dry overnight as one of them was slightly wilted..plus the tops of the soil looked quite dry. So I gave them a good spraying with my water. Despite this, they seemed to be growing their second set of true leaves. All looked good, albeit slightly light green, could use a bit of N to darken them back up somewhat.

Tomorrow I will feed for the second time. I reviewed the Fox Farm's feeding chart and it recommends only Big Bloom for the first 2 weeks, and only once a week. I'll give a bit stronger dosage this time though. I might also try to foliar feed some liquid fish (5-1-1) too. We will see. 

Should I space out the Big Bloom and Liquid Fish so they are on seperate days or would it matter if I soil drenched Big Bloom and gave a very light, diluted solution of Liquid Fish foliarly on the same day?

Also, I'm planning on adding some soluble Mycorrhyzae spores into my feed solution tomorrow. Will try inoculate the soil as "legallyflying" recommended. I've got some Plant Success soluble Myco spores leftover that I didn't use up from my super soil mixture. I'll add a small amount into my watering tomorrow! Thanks for the tip legallyflying! 

*Comments Welcome!*


----------



## xivex (Nov 1, 2010)

*November 1, 2010:*

The seelings were droopy and sad looking today. All of them looked overwatered. I guess I watered a tad too much the other day as the soil was still moist looking and the plants had droopy sets of first leaves, hanging down sadly. Looked like too much water imho...

Also, I noticed that the new growth on several of them had purple hues and looked stunted. Additionally, several of their stems had purpled up. Isn't this a sign of Phosphorous (P) deficiency in plants? I think it is...please chime in if you know something about this! Thanks!

So following Legallyflying's advice I felt like I needed to feed some macro nutes (NPK) for the first time (especially since Light Warrior is a cool soil without much nutrients and requires early feeding as opposed to FFOF). However, I was worried about the soil still being wet and the seedlings looking droopy and didn't want to make it much worse...so here's what I did to combat the overwater/droopiness/purple'ing of the seedlings:

1) Raised the temperature to 75 from 69.
2) Lowered the humidity from 65% to 50%

I'm hoping these two help evaporate any excess moisture in the soil and dry them out a bit so they are less droopy.

3) Poked two 4" holes (using a pencil) in each seedlings soil. Added 1/2 teaspoon Mycorrhyzae spores (Plant Success Myco) into each seedling's cup. Covered it back up and watered it in using the feed solution (see below).

4) Mixed up a feed solution in my 2L Solo Sprayer (should have been using this to start with instead of the stupid squirt bottle. It has a telescoping wand and is way easier to water with..
http://www.solousa.com/store/flypage/handheld_sprayers/420_.html

PS I love how its labeled the "420" model sprayer..LOL! Wonder if they have a clue..

*Feed Solution:*
*6.5 pH / 650 ppm*
2L RO Water
1/4 tsp Grow Big *(6-4-4) (This is my MACRO NUTES Veg Growth Feed)*
1 tsp Root 66
1 Tbsp Big Bloom *(0.01-0.3-0.7)*

This will be their second feeding. Its definitely due, and despite the Fox Farm's feed chart recommending you not start feeding grow big until week 3, I am going to start feeding it this week due to the purpling. 

Because they were still moist and seemed overwatered and undernourished, I didn't want to use give them tons of water, so I just gave them each a couple quick squirts and figured they should dry out more in a day or so and I can feed again if they still look undernourished. 

What do you all think of this? Whats up with the purpling, is that "P" Deficiency from not enough macro nutes? Did I take the correct course of action here? What would you do?

Thanks everyone!!

*COMMENTS WELCOME!*


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 1, 2010)

sent you mail. yeah, that seems like the right action to me. You should ahve started feeding them the first week!!! 

I was soooo worried about burning my plants, I under fed them by a shit load. The purped up and started showing all kinds of micro deficiency. If your PH is good and your plants are showing signs of deficiency...its time to feed.


----------



## xivex (Nov 1, 2010)

*November 1, 2010 (Part 2):*

OK, here's what I've done to try to correct the emerging deficiency problems:

*Foliar Fed* the seedlings misting them all over with this feed solution:

1L RO Water
pH 6.5 / 150 ppm
1/8 tsp Grow Big
1 drop SuperThrive

I also setup the flouro panel on the timer and set it to run an 18/6 schedule. So tonight will be the first dark period for these babies! No more 24/0. Hurray! Go GO Roots!

I'll post some pictures tomorrow to show how they have reacted to these changes!

X


----------



## Illumination (Nov 1, 2010)

get some dynagro foliage pro and kiss deficiencies good bye...hope it helps

Namaste'


----------



## machnak (Nov 1, 2010)

Beautiful set-up brotha.


----------



## xivex (Nov 1, 2010)

Illumination said:


> get some dynagro foliage pro and kiss deficiencies good bye...hope it helps
> 
> Namaste'


Yeah, unfortunately all I have right now is the Fox Farms line. I'm trying to get some House & Garden, but my local shop is having a time trying to get on HW's distributorship, blah blah, taking forever..

Stuck with Fox Farms for now sadly... as I'm not interested in buying another line unless its H&G at this point. Its what I'd want to buy if I was gonna replace the entire line.



machnak said:


> Beautiful set-up brotha.


Thanks man! Glad to have ya, stop by often, I could use some help!!  

X


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 2, 2010)

Got caught up with this one. Looks good. Well thought out. I'm sub'd.
Daniels


----------



## Illumination (Nov 2, 2010)

xivex said:


> Yeah, unfortunately all I have right now is the Fox Farms line. I'm trying to get some House & Garden, but my local shop is having a time trying to get on HW's distributorship, blah blah, taking forever..
> 
> Stuck with Fox Farms for now sadly... as I'm not interested in buying another line unless its H&G at this point. Its what I'd want to buy if I was gonna replace the entire line.
> 
> ...


Well it is only 20 or less a quart and has *everything* in it...just saying



Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Nov 2, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Got caught up with this one. Looks good. Well thought out. I'm sub'd.
> Daniels


Glad to have ya onboard Daniels, I could use some help from a man of your caliber!  Thanks for posting!




Illumination said:


> Well it is only 20 or less a quart and has *everything* in it...just saying
> 
> Namaste'


Dude! I know I know...maybe after I run H&G.  LOL..I'm hard headed..


So I checked on the babies today and they are looking better! Not that the purpling of two of them isn't bad, and they are stunted from it, but I think they will recover. The others all are sprouting out their second and third sets of leaves now. New growth this morning and its looking like they're moving along nicely again. I will be posting pics tomorrow, sorry I've been lazy! 

I'm thinking the foliar fed Grow Big, the Myco Inoculation, and the change in lighting from 24/0 to 18/6 has had a positive effect already! They looked better today than yesterday and new growth was all around..I can't wait to see how they respond over the next week or so. No more under-feeding, and no more purpling! Hell, at least I learned another lesson. I'm all about getting "taught a valuable lesson" lol....mother nature has taught me quite a few lately. 

X


----------



## xivex (Nov 3, 2010)

*November 3, 2010:*

Today is Day 11 of Veg. They have been slowed down by my own lack of experience. I didn't want to burn them so I underfed (not on purpose) and a couple of them "purpled" up, meaning the stems and on a few of them and the new growth leaves on one of them were purpled indicating a Phosphorous (P) deficiency. Also they had been overwatered a tad. I let them dry out the last 2 days. Today the top of the soil was dry...so it was time to water...due to the fact that I had underfed them and that they now have a slight Phos def, I felt I should feed again, then I'll just use plain RO water with Cal-Mag and Silicate for the rest of the week as this will be the 2nd feeding this week.

Gave them a few good soil squirts of this feed solution:

*FEEDING:*

2L RO Water
6.5pH / 850 ppm

1/8 tsp Grow Big 
1 Tbsp Big Bloom
1/2 tsp Cal-Mag+
1/2 tsp Silicate
1 tsp Root 66

Temps have been around 75F with humidity around 55-65%. I used my laser temp shooter today to check the temps on the leaves of the seedlings. All were around 76F. I'll use this info to help utilize the proper Vapor Pressure Deficit (VPD) for my babies. Despite me fucking it up, they seem to have new growth all around except for LSD #2, the worst one..the heavily purpled stemmed, new purpled leaves runt seedling (see below).

Here are the pics!! Please comment!!  WTF is up with them still being droopy-leaved? I thought it was from overwatering, but they haven't bounced back to stand their leaves up again since all this happened, despite the soil drying out and various other changes..any ideas or clues??



*Day 11 Seedlings Group View:*
**

*The worst looking seedling LSD #2 (see the new baby leaves purpled and the stem purpled also!):*
****

*Pics of a few of the other LSD seedlings for comparison:*
*#6: *

*#7:* **

*#1: *

*The Jock Horror Seedling (doing pretty well actually):*
**


*COMMENTS WELCOME! *


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 3, 2010)

the leaves are just stressed a little. they may bounce back, they may never. I wouldn't stress over it, just keep feeding them and they will be fine.


----------



## xivex (Nov 3, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> the leaves are just stressed a little. they may bounce back, they may never. I wouldn't stress over it, just keep feeding them and they will be fine.


Definitely!! I will not be making the same mistake twice (god I hope not at least..) I'll feed em plenty!  This is really my own fault because my last grow (the real first one with the experiment plant as I called it) was in Fox Farms Ocean Forest which is a much hotter soil so I didn't have to mess with feeding for about 3 weeks. This time I germinated in pure light warrior so its obviously quite different. Supposed to feed in the first 5 days of sprouting with Light Warrior. I waited too long!  Ah well, another lesson learned.  

Thanks for the comments legallyflying!


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 3, 2010)

your crop is about a day or two ahead of my first sprouter. im deff subin and reading this in the morn. peace


----------



## stlmatt (Nov 15, 2010)

You seedling look like they are really streaching for light, These pics were my LSD at about 10 days after they sprouted. I would get them into thier big pots as soon as you can, they grow roots very fast and you dont want to stunt them by leaving them in the small cups to long. I would also get the light as close as you can, without burning them.......dont want them steaching for light at this stage. I did use Fox farms Ocean Forest soil from seedling.....so that might be why mine went crazy the first few weeks. I am now 3 weeks into flowering anf they are looking frosty.

stlmatt


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 15, 2010)

Photo update please.. They should have exploded by now


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 15, 2010)

Patiently waiting over here.
Daniels


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Nov 15, 2010)

hope all is well Xive! been wanting to see LSD in action so i thought id drop in! cheers


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 16, 2010)

I think he said that his computer crashed and it was going to be a week or so until he got a new one.


----------



## xivex (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey guys,

My new pc arrives next week. On my phone at the moment posting this. Ill update when its set up. Prolly like a weeks from now maybe less


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 16, 2010)

He lives!! LOL. 

What kind of computer did you get? I recently got a studio XPS from dell with a quad core processor and a solid state hard drive and 8gigs of ram. Its a fucking beast!

30% reduction in masturbation times!! LMFAO


----------



## Illumination (Nov 16, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> He lives!! LOL.
> 
> What kind of computer did you get? I recently got a studio XPS from dell with a quad core processor and a solid state hard drive and 8gigs of ram. Its a fucking beast!
> 
> 30% reduction in masturbation times!! LMFAO


hell yeah no waiting on it to catch up eh...ROTFLMFAO!!


----------



## xivex (Nov 19, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> He lives!! LOL.
> 
> What kind of computer did you get? I recently got a studio XPS from dell with a quad core processor and a solid state hard drive and 8gigs of ram. Its a fucking beast!
> 
> 30% reduction in masturbation times!! LMFAO


Got a new dell. Intel i5 670 3.46 Ghz CPU. 4gb ram ddr3. Dual 250 gb sata 3.0 hdds on raid-1. Windows 7 Pro. Im excited. Should have pics up by monday. Pc arrives tomorrow. Talk to u all soon! Thx for your patience and support!


----------



## xivex (Nov 22, 2010)

*DAY 29 OF VEG (Monday 11/22/10):*

The plants have EXPLODED!! LegallyFlying you were right bro! Also I noticed a couple teeny tiny white pistil hairs emerging from the internodes of LSD #1 and #7. So hurray for females! You can't see it from the pics but I'll post pics when they get a big bigger and the hairs are more visible. In the last week I was out of town, but right before I left I transplanted the babies from their solo cups into the 3 gallon smart pots (new improved handled version)! 

I left and was curious to see how'd they react and what they would look like when I returned....well I can say I am stoked at their growth over the last week!  They are definitely in vegetative growth now, and no longer in the seedling stage. They are looking pretty damn nice. Not perfect, but for me, I'm proud of them.  

So just got back from out of town, and came home to the new PC on my door! Set it up today and posted some pics from this morning. A friend tended the garden while I was away and I noticed a few spots that look like nute burn and the babies did look a bit overwatered. I also see some light spots on a couple of them that look like heat stress. I am considering topping them. What do you think? Most of them have 4-5 nodes, some even have 6 at the moment. Considering FIMM'ing them at the 3rd or 4th node. What do you all think? If you think I should do it, I'd like to do it very soon, next day or two. They are getting big and its definitely time to top if I'm gonna top. What you think?? Comments and feedback welcome! Thanks for your support, I look forward to seeing what you all think.. 

*Room View and Group View Pics:*

**


*Top View Left & Right side:*


*LSD #1 and #2, see the spots on LSD #1 leaves (is that nute burn?)*


*LSD # 8 and #9 (see the spots on both and the CURL on #8 -- pH problem??? Overwatering?)*


*See the Spots on LSD #9?*


*LSD #5, #6, and #7 (lookin' good!):*


*The lone Jock Horror plant (looking fabulous, IMHO the best looking one of my grow):*


*The Runt! LSD #3 looking shitty..*this plant has looked craptacular since the beginning. I'm about a day or two away from just pitching it and moving on. What do you think?




*COMMENTS WELCOME!! THANKS EVERYONE!*

I deeply appreciate your feedback. Sorry for my absence, I was without computer. Now running 24/7 on improved hardware!


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 22, 2010)

lookn good my man.

those spots and such are deff some nute burn. ease off a tad.

did you number them 1= oldest? if so how old is LSD #1?


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice. #8 & #9 are my favorites. Looking forward to following this.
Daniels


----------



## Illumination (Nov 22, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Nice. #8 & #9 are my favorites. Looking forward to following this.
> Daniels


*DO NOT PULL #3 THE RUNT!!* I am pulling for it....way back when on the outdoors grows the runts were almost always the most potent!! Very rarely is ph the problem in soil IMHHO


Kinda partial to #1 as well

Looking good 

Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Nov 22, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> lookn good my man.
> 
> those spots and such are deff some nute burn. ease off a tad.
> 
> did you number them 1= oldest? if so how old is LSD #1?


Wally, I planted them all at the same time, they are all 29 days old since being dropped into soil. As for the numbering, it was merely the order they were in on the stack of boxes underneath my flouro panel while I was putting the labels on them.

I agree it looks like nute burn...damn!  They were fed last Monday, last Wednesday, and given plain water last Friday when I was gone. They still looked wet this morning, and I haven't watered since I've gotten back. I'll cut their feed solution down for next feeding later this week.



Danielsgb said:


> Nice. #8 & #9 are my favorites. Looking forward to following this.
> Daniels


Glad to have ya here!  



Illumination said:


> *DO NOT PULL #3 THE RUNT!!* I am pulling for it....way back when on the outdoors grows the runts were almost always the most potent!! Very rarely is ph the problem in soil IMHHO
> 
> Kinda partial to #1 as well
> 
> ...


Thanks man!  I'll keep the runt for you then, although it angers me to look at it!  Haha.. we'll see what it turns out to do though..


----------



## xivex (Nov 22, 2010)

TO TOP OR FIM OR NOTHING AT ALL..

What do you think? Top em, Fim em, or leave em alone?


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 22, 2010)

top, check my closet. in ten days my plants EXPLODED after being topped


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 23, 2010)

xivex said:


> TO TOP OR FIM OR NOTHING AT ALL..
> 
> What do you think? Top em, Fim em, or leave em alone?


How much room to you have and are you going to scrog them?


----------



## Illumination (Nov 23, 2010)

xivex said:


> TO TOP OR FIM OR NOTHING AT ALL..
> 
> What do you think? Top em, Fim em, or leave em alone?



Top 'em....mine responded awesomely to topping and lst...i got 4 ounces from 2 lsd's using cfl's....because of the topping and lst'ing I believe

Hope it helps....

Namaste'


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 23, 2010)

topped runts
[video=youtube;3AHuqG64jsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AHuqG64jsk[/video]

SOO MUUCHH VIIIGORR


----------



## xivex (Nov 23, 2010)

*Day 30 of Veg (Nov. 23, 2010)*

*TOPPING DAY! *

Decided to top them after seeing Wally's results and pics...see his journal above!  

LegallyFlying.. I think I have enough room, currently got them under 2 lights, flowering I have 3 lights for the same number of plants so hopefully I have enough room...

Today I topped my babies, every single one of them. I followed Uncle Ben's Topping Guide. They had all grown out to about 5-7 nodes, so per his stickied thread, I topped them above the 2nd true node (not counting the cotyledon node). Wow, what a haircut! This took about the top half of my babies off! I was a bit nervous after taking them down that much, but I'm sure they will respond awesome within a week or two. I hope so at least!! 

Here are the pics...I probably won't post another update for about a week or so...want to let them recover and see how they turn around in next 7-10 days! Can't wait to see the bush-factor come out from this topping!! 


*Top view left and right side of the newly topped plants:*



*Random selected pics of the topped plants* (third one is the Jock Horror, I forget the others)..



*COMMENTS WELCOME! *


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 23, 2010)

awesome, prepare to get your bush on!!


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Nov 23, 2010)

We're gonna need a bigger boat!


----------



## xivex (Nov 23, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> awesome, prepare to get your bush on!!


I want a super 70's retro bush! 



Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> We're gonna need a bigger boat!


Let's hope so!  Glad to have ya onboard Bonzi!!


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm not far behind you but I'm doing little different approach.


----------



## xivex (Nov 30, 2010)

*Day 37 of Veg (Nov. 30, 2010)*

*1 week after topping! *

So today is exactly one week since I topped them using Uncle Ben's method...they have a little bit of nute burn...not sure if this is from being transplanted into the super soil mixture or the combination of that with the Fox Farm's nutes...I've tried to back off the nute levels. I'm following the Fox Farms feed chart and currently using their entire line. I am giving 2/3 strength of the Fox Farm's nutes according to the feed chart. Despite the bits of burn on several of them, none of it looks super severe to me. I am a beginner and not afraid to admit that, so this is after all a learning process. Hopefully next go around I won't burn any of them...but given this is my first real attempt, I'm happy with how they are looking, despite the burn!!  
 
*Veg Group Pic, left side top view, right side top view:*
**


*Left Side, Right Side View...*
**


*Pics of most of the individual plants...*see the spotty burn on the tips/edges on several of them? 

LSD #6 has humongous leaves, is consistently taller than all the others, so much so that I had to move it to the edge of the lights to slow its growth and get the others taller quicker to even out the uneven canopy. Also, #6 seems sparesly foliated....thinking it may be a male, or just a super sativa pheno. It is huge and leggy compared the other more squatty bush-like plants.. Different phenos I suppose? Comments on this? Jock Horror looks fabulous still. 

I've noticed the emergence of pistils on about 2 of them...hoping to see more pre-flowers emerge in the next week or two. Should be about the right timing, around 6-8 weeks from seed right? Its been 5 currently..

****


*COMMENTS WELCOME!! *


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello Tokyo?


----------



## xivex (Nov 30, 2010)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Hello Tokyo?


Damn! You bumped the pics to the previous page! LOL...go to the previous page if you want to see the updated pics guys!!!


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 30, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## xivex (Nov 30, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> Looking good


Thanks man. Do you all think LSD #6 looks male? Seems awfully leggy and sparesly foliated..I had read that was more of a male trait. I haven't seen any balls on any of them yet and I did a very thorough inspection this morning. Just curious if you think LSD #6 looks male or if I'm just tripping and thats just the sativa'ish pheno or something...Comments?

Thanks guys!

X


----------



## Illumination (Nov 30, 2010)

xivex said:


> Thanks man. Do you all think LSD #6 looks male? Seems awfully leggy and sparesly foliated..I had read that was more of a male trait. I haven't seen any balls on any of them yet and I did a very thorough inspection this morning. Just curious if you think LSD #6 looks male or if I'm just tripping and thats just the sativa'ish pheno or something...Comments?
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> X


Sativa more probable....all my Lsd's came out female so far...I have read and seen two distinctive phenoes... sativa like and indica like...but the high was the same

Thanx for keeping #3!!

Looking great and I really didn't see any but maybe a slight burn...you will find they do love nutes...and will P deficient on you easily...they are P hogs

Awesome job on first grow my friend

Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Nov 30, 2010)

Illumination said:


> Sativa more probable....all my Lsd's came out female so far...I have read and seen two distinctive phenoes... sativa like and indica like...but the high was the same
> 
> Thanx for keeping #3!!
> 
> ...


Yeah a sativa pheno is kinda what I was thinking. Interesting..

Thanks for the tips man, much appreciated. I have heard they are indeed P hogs during flowering, so I will make sure I give em plenty to eat


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 1, 2010)

Keep that ph below 6 to keep the P flowing.


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 1, 2010)

Ooh nevermind I keep thinking your running hydro.


----------



## fatality (Dec 1, 2010)

damn yo, uncle ben b da man, i wonder how ww would fare with his method, or white russian ? ? ?


----------



## xivex (Dec 1, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> Keep that ph below 6 to keep the P flowing..Ooh nevermind I keep thinking your running hydro.


Nah, running the super soil mixture Fox Farm's plus additives.. 



fatality said:


> damn yo, uncle ben b da man, i wonder how ww would fare with his method, or white russian ? ? ?


Glad to have ya onboard Fatality, I update very often and post tons of pics so get subbed up and stay tuned!! I need all the help I can get, first grow and all.. 
As for the WW or WR strain and topping....I have no idea, but Uncle Ben is certainly knowledgable, its apparent from simply reading any of his posts that the guy knows wtf he's talking about!  

Thanks,

X


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 1, 2010)

Plants looking great. Flowering is looking promising. Great color.
Daniels


----------



## xivex (Dec 2, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Plants looking great. Flowering is looking promising. Great color.
> Daniels


Thanks Daniels!  I have burnt them some so its always encouraging to hear they still look good from someone more knowledgable. Glad to see your still here!

I'm planning on taking 2 clones per plant next week sometime (probably later in the week)... then give them about a week to recover from that ordeal and throw the plants into flower, and clones into veg (assuming they are rooted in a week... but I have high hopes for my ez-clone machine's first run), and let the cycling begin! 

After I've dried and cured the first batch and tested the various plants flower's I'll probably drop the clones that aren't top notch and didn't produce top yields from the group..but for now I'm planning on flowering the entire set through at least the first 2 flower cycles..

Sound like a good plan?

X


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 2, 2010)

Great setup, I have such a similar one. I'm hoping to add that extra 600W to put me at 2400W.

How well does your 9000btu Ductless handle it? Think my 12,000Watt would do it easy?


----------



## xivex (Dec 2, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Great setup, I have such a similar one. I'm hoping to add that extra 600W to put me at 2400W.
> 
> How well does your 9000btu Ductless handle it? Think my 12,000Watt would do it easy?


Thanks for the compliment ShrubsFirst!  

To be honest, I haven't run all the lights in the room at once yet. But my 9000 Btu ductless is handling the flouro and 2 veg lights fine. Stick around, I'm gonna take clones next week and get things going on veg and flower all at once so we'll see! 

X


----------



## nugbuckets (Dec 2, 2010)

Looking good bro.....nice space, I have seen a few knee-walled attic/storage grow spaces before....and yours is by far the best built. I am growing Barneys' Red Dragon, and I am about as far as you. Check out my digs.....sub'ed your grow..Peace, Nugs.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/387968-nugbuckets-all-organic-all-medical.html


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Dec 3, 2010)

xivex said:


> Thanks Daniels!  I have burnt them some so its always encouraging to hear they still look good from someone more knowledgable. Glad to see your still here!
> 
> I'm planning on taking 2 clones per plant next week sometime (probably later in the week)... then give them about a week to recover from that ordeal and throw the plants into flower, and clones into veg (assuming they are rooted in a week... but I have high hopes for my ez-clone machine's first run), and let the cycling begin!
> 
> ...


 I love my ezcloner, 100% success rate, pulling 8 out tomorrow to put in soil.

What gel and solution are you going to use?


----------



## xivex (Dec 3, 2010)

nugbuckets said:


> Looking good bro.....nice space, I have seen a few knee-walled attic/storage grow spaces before....and yours is by far the best built. I am growing Barneys' Red Dragon, and I am about as far as you. Check out my digs.....sub'ed your grow..Peace, Nugs.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/387968-nugbuckets-all-organic-all-medical.html


Wow, thanks man! I'm honored... I'll have to stop by your journal and take a peek.. 



Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> I love my ezcloner, 100% success rate, pulling 8 out tomorrow to put in soil.
> 
> What gel and solution are you going to use?


Good question!! I'm glad you asked!  I was thinking (and correct me if I'm wrong here) that I should use my newly acquired House & Garden Roots Excelerater for the solution in the cloner. What do I pH the ez-cloner to? 5.5 pH? Not sure about aeroponics/hydro pH stuff yet.. As for the gel, I'm using Clonex. I also have a bottle of Root 66 if that matters, but I think now I'll be using the H&G and skip the Root 66. What do you think?


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Dec 3, 2010)

Sounds good. I use straight tap water that has sat out.


----------



## xivex (Dec 3, 2010)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Sounds good. I use straight tap water that has sat out.


Good to know! I was wondering if I should use it or the RO water. What about adding Silica to help prevent disease/fungus? Thinking about adding 1 tsp/gal of that stuff too. 

Oh ya, how long do you leave yours in for before transplanting to soil? 1 week or 2 weeks? 

Thanks,

X


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Dec 3, 2010)

7 - 10 days, any longer and i have to cut the net pots. In 10 day not really long enough to develop disease/fungus so I have never worried about it, plus I keep everything pretty clean.

I'm transplanting tomorrow and will post pics in my thread.


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 4, 2010)

Dude. Don't add shit to your clone water. Ph to 6.0. Once they start developing roots you can add a tiny dash of flower nutes and some kind of b1. Don't add any nitrogn. Nitrogen will interefere eith the production of rooting hormone. 

You could transfer at 7 days but I would let the roots go gang busters first. Why are I using net pots in an easy clone? Wouldn't you just use the collars?


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 4, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> Dude. Don't add shit to your clone water. Ph to 6.0. Once they start developing roots you can add a tiny dash of flower nutes and some kind of b1. Don't add any nitrogn. Nitrogen will interefere eith the production of rooting hormone.
> 
> You could transfer at 7 days but I would let the roots go gang busters first. Why are I using net pots in an easy clone? Wouldn't you just use the collars?


I root using rhizotonic, mayan microzyme, some hygrozyme. I get bumper roots around
8 day mark. Why so against additives, the whole point is to stimulate root growth. If all you're
adding is stimulants you should be fine. No soluble ferts though.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Dec 4, 2010)

Clonex rooting soluition and Clonex Rooting Compound, easy game.

View attachment 1304873View attachment 1304874View attachment 1304872


----------



## xivex (Dec 4, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> Dude. Don't add shit to your clone water. Ph to 6.0. Once they start developing roots you can add a tiny dash of flower nutes and some kind of b1. Don't add any nitrogn. Nitrogen will interefere eith the production of rooting hormone.
> 
> You could transfer at 7 days but I would let the roots go gang busters first. Why are I using net pots in an easy clone? Wouldn't you just use the collars?


OK, I can certainly pH to 6.0, but why so against the additives? I Have heard H&G root execleurator is bananas! Its supposed to be the best rooter on the market bar none, hands down. I'm excited to try it. Urban Garden's the "Tao of Aeroponic Cuttings" suggests they got the best results using their ez-cloner on a pump cycler 30 on/30 off while using only tap water and H&G's root execleurator. Also, I am skipping net pots and using just the collars..don't think I need the net pots...we will see..




Shrubs First said:


> I root using rhizotonic, mayan microzyme, some hygrozyme. I get bumper roots around
> 8 day mark. Why so against additives, the whole point is to stimulate root growth. If all you're
> adding is stimulants you should be fine. No soluble ferts though.


Yeah those sound good. I have hygrozyme, clonex hormone gel, root 66, and H&G roots exceleurator. Probably just gonna use tap water and H&G for this first time..also dipping into clonex gel. But none are soluble ferts, all are liquid, low dose additives. Not strong in NPK..



Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Clonex rooting soluition and Clonex Rooting Compound, easy game.


Sweet pics!


PS -- the babies are looking friggin humongous now. They are coming up on 6 weeks now and I added 2 Tbsp more Mycoryhzae spores to each pot last night by shoving a large screwdriver into the soil about 6" and wiggling a hole in 4-5 spots around the container and pouring a couple teaspoons into each hole and watering over it. I'll post pics in a couple more days, maybe Monday....I'll bet they are gigantic by then!! 

Thanks everyone for the help!!! Makes it way more fun!!


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 4, 2010)

Roots Excel is supposed to be really nice, a more concentrated Rhizotonic. Rhizo is also
great for cloning, it just raises the pH so much. Drives me nuts when I'm not using other
ferts to help bring it down.


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 5, 2010)

I only said don't add shit as he wad going to add silica. For the record, silca makes stems and to a less extent, leaves thicker. That is the primary function. It does nothing to combat disease. 

Anywho, yeah you can add all sorts of shit to your clone mixture. I use clonex gel when I take the cuttings and use plain ol water with like 3 drops of superthrive. Hydrozyme (fucking expensive source of enzymes BTW) and "super mondo root expolsion excelarator" is fine but completely unneccessary. Your plants at the stage are certainly not going to suffer from some sort of ezyme related nutrient difficuency. 

I would rather spend that money on strippers.

If your not into strippers, then buy a really nice aerating setup for your mixing Rez.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 5, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> I only said don't add shit as he wad going to add silica. For the record, silca makes stems and to a less extent, leaves thicker. That is the primary function. It does nothing to combat disease.
> 
> Anywho, yeah you can add all sorts of shit to your clone mixture. I use clonex gel when I take the cuttings and use plain ol water with like 3 drops of superthrive. Hydrozyme (fucking expensive source of enzymes BTW) and "super mondo root expolsion excelarator" is fine but completely unneccessary. Your plants at the stage are certainly not going to suffer from some sort of ezyme related nutrient difficuency.
> 
> ...


*Hygrozyme* is the most diverse and concentrated.


----------



## xivex (Dec 6, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> *Hygrozyme* is the most diverse and concentrated.


Thats it...I'm using Hygrozyme and Roots Excel! Bwahaha  Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Dec 6, 2010)

Hygrozyme is Serious Cat Approved


----------



## xivex (Dec 6, 2010)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Hygrozyme is Serious Cat Approved
> View attachment 1309105


Serious Cat looks .... serious. 


So today I prepared the EZ-CLONER. I filled it with 6.5 gallons of tap water, pH'd to 6.0pH after adding 6mL/gallon of Hygrozyme and 1.1 mL/gallon of H&G Roots Excel (I know I know.. how the fuck can you eyeball 0.1 mL...fucking gay measurement but whatever..)...that Roots Excel shit is stinky dark brown thick liquid. It stained my fucking eyedropper..lol. Seriously even after a thorough washing the inside of my eyedropper now has a light brown tint to it whereas before it was perfectly clear despite other ferts..amusing. 

Anyhow I got the EZ-CLONER setup and running just perfect. I heard the pH tends to ramble for the first 48-72 hrs of running it after a new fill, so I set it out on the counter and plan to leave it running for 2-3 days before inserting clones. I'll pH check it again after 2 days, then again the day of cloning before inserting the new cuttings. So now that all this crap is out of the way I plan on taking cuttings in the next couple of days...by this weekend at the absolute latest. Any last minute tips?

Here's my plan...

1) sterlize myself and my prep area
2) use new sterile razor blade dipped in alcohol and allowed to dry to take two 3-5" cuttings from each plant (aim for new growth, right?)
3) immediately dip fresh cutting into Clonex Gel (in a shot glass, NOT from the jar)
4) prune off excess leaves/branches from the cutting
5) insert cutting into ez-cloner
6) label ez-cloner sites to keep track of which cutting is from which plant
7) Run in ez-cloner for about 7-10 days and then transplant into 3 gal smart pots and start the next cycle of LSD! 

Any last minute tips or suggestions? Does my plan sounds okay?

Thanks everyone! 

X


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Dec 6, 2010)

Rocket Surgery?


----------



## xivex (Dec 6, 2010)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Rocket Surgery?


Indeed!!


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 6, 2010)

xivex said:


> Serious Cat looks .... serious.
> 
> Here's my plan...
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great plan. My only comment..you ARE going to sterilize the ex-clone before you put them in there..RIGHT?


----------



## xivex (Dec 6, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> Sounds like a great plan. My only comment..you ARE going to sterilize the ex-clone before you put them in there..RIGHT?


I certainly will now that you've had the wisdom and forethought to point that out! I'll soak the neoprene collars in alcohol tomorrow and let them dry out for an hour before reinserting them and letting it continue to run. I did wash the ez-cloner out beforehand so it should be semi-sterile! 

Thanks,

X


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Dec 6, 2010)

You can also make a soluition of Hygrozyme and wipe and soak everything in it.


----------



## xivex (Dec 6, 2010)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> You can also make a soluition of Hygrozyme and wipe and soak everything in it.


Another good tip. You guys are gonna make me cry..I love all the tips! Keep em coming!


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 6, 2010)

xivex said:


> Another good tip. You guys are gonna make me cry..I love all the tips! Keep em coming!


Spend less time on the computer.


----------



## Gotta Get It (Dec 6, 2010)

Really like ur setup. Seems like u are on ur way. I have a question.....actually a few. You said this was a 'non medica'l grow...wat do u do about electricity usage? Are you running 120v? Wat about thermal imaging? Is that not a concern where you leave?


----------



## Gotta Get It (Dec 6, 2010)

i mean live


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 6, 2010)

I do believe that it was determined that thermo scanning of residential homes was unconstitutional.

to witt...

The Supreme Court held &#8220;_where, as here, the Government uses a device that is not in general public use, to explore details of the home that would previously have been unknowable without physical intrusion, the surveillance is a "search" and is presumptively unreasonable without a warrant_.&#8221;ii 
In the case, the government argued that the scan only detected heat that emanated from the home and not the &#8220;intimate details&#8221; of the interior of the home. However, the court held further that any information from the home that cannot be obtained without physical entry or sophisticated equipment, such as a thermal imager that is not readily available to the public, is considered &#8220;intimate details&#8221; of the home. Therefore, the police needed a search warrant to scan the home using a thermal imager.


----------



## Illumination (Dec 6, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> I do believe that it was determined that thermo scanning of residential homes was unconstitutional.
> 
> to witt...
> 
> ...


that is if they want to use it in a court proceeding...they can use it to peer in to confirm street talk..then the rat is viable due to what they know from the ir scan but aLL THEY USE IS THE RAT TO OBTAIN THE WARRANT....BESIDES THE DUDE UP THERE SMEELS LIKE DEA OR COP OR SOMETHING...IMHHO

Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Dec 6, 2010)

All good info to know, thanks for clearing that up legallyflying and illumination. Much respect!  Thanks!!

I'm done talking about this subject...it creeps me out.  Lets talk about something beautiful like flowers!


----------



## Gotta Get It (Dec 6, 2010)

believe me in no cop! very far from it but either way i wanted to start my own and those are some of my concerns. guess this isnt the place to ask. thanx anyway


----------



## xivex (Dec 7, 2010)

Gotta Get It said:


> believe me in no cop! very far from it but either way i wanted to start my own and those are some of my concerns. guess this isnt the place to ask. thanx anyway


Yeah its really not the place. GL with your op.


----------



## xivex (Dec 8, 2010)

Today I installed the tarp doorway to seperate my veg and flower chambers in the room. We used 6 mil Black & White Panda Film. I put the white side in the flower room to help with reflectivity in the flower chamber. The veg side is black. I need to light proof it still and check for light leaks which I'm sure there are some...but at least its in, and I can tweak it later! I used industrial strength 25' velcro roll, gorilla tape, and a staple gun to install the tarp doorway onto the walls and ceiling. I doubt its going anywhere.. 

After installing the tarp doorway, I noticed the veg room was now getting substantially hotter...the mini-split AC evaporator unit is wall mounted on the side wall of the flower chamber so by installing the tarp doorway I am worried I might have fucked up the environment in veg. To combat this, I ducted the 2 reflectors in veg and installed the Sun Shields on the reflectors as well. Used insulated R6.0 HVAC ducting for the lights. The veg chamber seemed to be cooler after ducting the lights and installing the sun shields on my 2 veg reflectors. Kicked on the inline fan (440 CFM EcoPlus 6" Supreme) to exhaust the veg lights. Felt like it had a good deal of suction from the far end after turning it on and ducting most of it up. So I assume its going to keep my reflectors cool. We shall see! I cleared the min/max on my hygrometer to measure temp and humidity in the room after all this was done. I'll check on it over the next few days and see if the heat problem in veg is handled or not...if not the only other solution I can think of to keep my veg chamber cooler is to maybe put a floor sitting fan in flower and point it into veg and cut and seal the tarp doorway around the fan to allow it to pump cool air from flower back into veg through the tarp doorway. This solution may cause light leaks in flower though and I'd have to figure out how to handle that..was thinking maybe putting a black thin cloth around the back of the fan would prevent light leakage into flower from veg...ideas? Hopefully veg will stay cool and this won't be needed...we shall see in the next couple of days!

I also used a temp gun to check the tops of the plants and the bottom and top of the reflectors at various points. Plant leaf canopy averaging 78-80F, reflector top averaging low-mid 80's. I'll temp shoot it again tomorrow to see if its improved or worsened..

So basically today was a day of change for my room and I'll have to see how everything reacts over the next 2 days to dial it back in and make any needed adjustments...what do you all think?


The tarp doorway crap was a pre-requisite to perpetual grow in my setup, so I hope this all works. If not, I won't be able to run veg/flower at the same time and I'll have to just convert the room into one big room where I just run one complete cycle all the way through to finish before starting anything else...downside, the turnover would be much longer...upside, I could grow under all 5 lamps at once. So more plants each cycle...just longer cycles.

*Thoughts? Comments? Ideas?*

Thanks,

X


----------



## Illumination (Dec 8, 2010)

xivex said:


> Today I installed the tarp doorway to seperate my veg and flower chambers in the room. We used 6 mil Black & White Panda Film. I put the white side in the flower room to help with reflectivity in the flower chamber. The veg side is black. I need to light proof it still and check for light leaks which I'm sure there are some...but at least its in, and I can tweak it later! I used industrial strength 25' velcro roll, gorilla tape, and a staple gun to install the tarp doorway onto the walls and ceiling. I doubt its going anywhere..
> 
> After installing the tarp doorway, I noticed the veg room was now getting substantially hotter...the mini-split AC evaporator unit is wall mounted on the side wall of the flower chamber so by installing the tarp doorway I am worried I might have fucked up the environment in veg. To combat this, I ducted the 2 reflectors in veg and installed the Sun Shields on the reflectors as well. Used insulated R6.0 HVAC ducting for the lights. The veg chamber seemed to be cooler after ducting the lights and installing the sun shields on my 2 veg reflectors. Kicked on the inline fan (440 CFM EcoPlus 6" Supreme) to exhaust the veg lights. Felt like it had a good deal of suction from the far end after turning it on and ducting most of it up. So I assume its going to keep my reflectors cool. We shall see! I cleared the min/max on my hygrometer to measure temp and humidity in the room after all this was done. I'll check on it over the next few days and see if the heat problem in veg is handled or not...if not the only other solution I can think of to keep my veg chamber cooler is to maybe put a floor sitting fan in flower and point it into veg and cut and seal the tarp doorway around the fan to allow it to pump cool air from flower back into veg through the tarp doorway. This solution may cause light leaks in flower though and I'd have to figure out how to handle that..was thinking maybe putting a black thin cloth around the back of the fan would prevent light leakage into flower from veg...ideas? Hopefully veg will stay cool and this won't be needed...we shall see in the next couple of days!
> 
> ...


Keep it simple stupid?

Personally I would do larger complete grows and eliminate the headaches and use all the light and cooling for the whole thing...simpler and just as productive...just more at a time...IMHHO

Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Dec 8, 2010)

Illumination said:


> Keep it simple stupid?
> 
> Personally I would do larger complete grows and eliminate the headaches and use all the light and cooling for the whole thing...simpler and just as productive...just more at a time...IMHHO
> 
> Namaste'


KISS is definitely a great philosophy. If veg gets too hot for whatever reason or the environment can't be controlled, this is what I will be doing for sure...just ripping it off and using all 5 lights lights at once...we will see.


On another note, 5 of 9 total plants have now shown pistils..no balls yet. But 4 of them still haven't shown so we shall see, fingers crossed. Surprisingly they are fucking humongous, I can't believe they haven't shown preflowers yet!!!! Its crazy. Some of the sativa phenos are like 2.5 feet tall. They are leggy as a motherfucker too, hugely long nodes on those phenos. I am thinking they will all be pre-flowered in a week. I'm starting to see little bumps on the internodes behind the stipules that look like the emergence of calyx's on several of the remaining ones....so I'm hoping in 4 or 5 days we'll see pistils on them too. 

Hoping to take clones this weekend and get them started before Monday and then if they are all pre-flowering, throw em into flower... FINALLY!!!!  

*PICS TOMORROW!!! SORRY FOR THE DELAY!!! CANT WAIT!*


----------



## Illumination (Dec 8, 2010)

I am confidant they will all be female

I have a sativa pheno going as well and am glad

And you will be tearing it down....lol

Namaste'


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 9, 2010)

Xivex, Do you have any pictures of the new isolated veg set-up? I did the same thing essentially (and of course have to make it bigger as I am in the process of converting everything to bucket based ebb/flow (which is going to fucking money).

The only issue with a sealed room and two different areas is the humidity levels. Can't keep the humidity perfect for veg and flower at the same time but shouldn't be too big of an issue. I stabilized my veg area by exhausting my carbon scrubber into the veg tent. I constructed a light proof exhaust baffle from the veg tent out of panda film and 1 x1s. There is a picture of it in page 8 of my grow journal. 

I had a hell of a time keeping my veg tent closed without light escaping, especially with all the positive pressure of the carbon filter pumping into it. And the velcro kept coming off the panda film. What I eventually did..and I hope this makes sense... Is I stapled the end of the "wall" of panda to a floor to ceiling mounted. Think of it acting like a wall stud, the panda is on the veg tent side of the stud. Then I stapled an identical 2 x 2 to the end of the panda film "door". When I want to close the tent I clap those two together with two of those $.99 spring clamps. There is a couple of inches of material that is looped back over the the 2x and secured to the panda "wall" with a couple velcro tabs. completely light proof and easy to get in and out of. 

here is a diagram of what I'm talking about..


----------



## waynebuilt (Dec 9, 2010)

nice looking good im tuned in


----------



## xivex (Dec 9, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> Xivex, Do you have any pictures of the new isolated veg set-up? I did the same thing essentially (and of course have to make it bigger as I am in the process of converting everything to bucket based ebb/flow (which is going to fucking money).
> 
> The only issue with a sealed room and two different areas is the humidity levels. Can't keep the humidity perfect for veg and flower at the same time but shouldn't be too big of an issue. I stabilized my veg area by exhausting my carbon scrubber into the veg tent. I constructed a light proof exhaust baffle from the veg tent out of panda film and 1 x1s. There is a picture of it in page 8 of my grow journal.
> 
> ...


I need to think about this, I'll keep it in mind. I haven't sealed the tarp doorway at all yet, leaving it unzipped for a couple days to make sure everything is okay before I completely seal it. So far its working out well, temps are steady around 77-81F at the leaf canopy with 70% humidity. Not sure what will happen when I close the zipper, we shall see...been thinking about how to make it work, and I need to contemplate your solution more to better understand it..



waynebuilt said:


> nice looking good im tuned in


Awesome, thx for tuning in, and welcome!! 


*PICS COMING RIGHT NOW, CROPPING AND UPLOADING AS WE SPEAK! STAY TUNED!!*


----------



## Mcburner510 (Dec 9, 2010)

I've subscribed, can't wait for the new pics!


----------



## xivex (Dec 9, 2010)

*Day 46 of Veg (Dec. 9, 2010)*

*UPDATE!!!*


So a lot has changed in my room lately..read the last few posts if you want a recap, but basically I installed a tarp doorway seperating my room into 2 sections: flower and veg. This will eventually allow me to grow perptually be taking clones before throwing the mature plants into flower and continuing to cycle plants through the room! I'm excited. 

The plants are getting fucking huge. I've grouped several of what I consider to be the sativa influenced seeds on the left side of veg. There is still like 1 of them on the right side, but hey at least they are grouped somewhat to even out the canopy now. The left side's canopy is noticeably taller as you'll see from the pics...

8 of the 9 plants are now emitting pistil pre-flowers!! HURRAY! The only remaining holdout is the LSD #3..aka THE RUNT! Yuck...this little bitch is pissing me off. They are getting humongous and I want to throw them into flower very very soon...

Once I get the veg environment dialed back in to my satisfaction I'll take clones and throw these bitches into flower. Was waiting on them to show pre-flowers on all of them before I do this, and I think it will be complete in the next couple of days!  Can't wait to start flowering!

*Here are the pics...Comments?*

3 shots of some Sativa phenos from the LSD strain..




Jock Horror in front, Misc Plants, LSD #3 aka Runtie...yuck  LOL




Left Side, Left Side, Right Side Views...




Veg Group Shots...




Veg Lights with Sun Shields and insulated 6" ducting on them now....yaya!  Reflector tops now average 81F. 




Veg Lights Exhaust Fan (EcoPlus 440CFM 6" Inline Fan) and Ducting..tarp doorway view from veg side...




TARP DOORWAY FROM FLOWER, tarp doorway ceiling, tarp doorway side wall and floor..




Looking thru the tarp doorway from flower into veg...




*COMMENTS??? THOUGHTS? IDEAS?* 


Thanks,

X


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 9, 2010)

your plants look excellent. nice work!


----------



## xivex (Dec 9, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> your plants look excellent. nice work!


Thanks man! They are just gigantic. I'm literally running out of space waiting for them all to pre-flower. LOL. ...never thought I'd have this as a problem. I think next time I will be shooting for 6 mature plants instead of the 9 I have now. Give em more room and let em spread out. 9 is too crowded under those 2- 400w lights for veg...at least at the size they are now. I need to measure the sativa phenos. I swear they are over 3' tall already. I can't imagine how big they're gonna get in flower.

What did ya think of the tarp doorway? I need to zip it up in another day or two and take environment measurements for a day or two in it with it zipped and see how it performs. Hopefully I won't have to duct air into it and mess with light control and all of that that would come with such a task..using the carbon filter exhaust air from flower is a great idea tho. and I could light seal that pretty easily since the filter covers the other side of the fan. I'd just have to hang the filter and fan and cut the tarp around the fan's lip and gorilla tape it tight around the lip. That should light proof it right? Its not gonna come out the back of the carbon filter or anything I'd hope..lol

Thanks bro..

X


----------



## Mcburner510 (Dec 9, 2010)

_"I can't imagine how big they're gonna get in flower."_

Neither can I, but I'll patiently be waiting to see . I'm planning on doing 9 plants also, vegged for two months (from seed), in 5 gallon DWC buckets per 1,000W light... so seeing your results should more or less show me what to expect!

Your plants really do look very healthy, grats!


----------



## xivex (Dec 9, 2010)

Mcburner510 said:


> _"I can't imagine how big they're gonna get in flower."_
> 
> Neither can I, but I'll patiently be waiting to see . I'm planning on doing 9 plants also, vegged for two months (from seed), in 5 gallon DWC buckets per 1,000W light... so seeing your results should more or less show me what to expect!
> 
> Your plants really do look very healthy, grats!


Thanks bro!  Much appreciated. I hope my results turn out great then!


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice clean room. The leaves look nice and soft, keep em that way.


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 9, 2010)

You have switched to 12/12 haven't you? Those things are going to be at least 5' tall when flowering.


----------



## xivex (Dec 9, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Nice clean room. The leaves look nice and soft, keep em that way.


Thanks Shrubs!! 



legallyflying said:


> You have switched to 12/12 haven't you? Those things are going to be at least 5' tall when flowering.


Not yet bro, this week coming up. I think I'm gonna lollipop em 2 weeks into flower to help compensate for the height and the fact that 400w lights dont penetration beyond a couple feet really. 

I think I need to transplant to 5 gal smart pots first before going 12/12 and then give em 3-4 days to recover from that too...what do you think? Currently in 3 gal smart pots.

Comments?

X


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 9, 2010)

xivex said:


> Thanks Shrubs!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plan for about a gallon of potting space per month of growth. A standard 1 month
veg with 2 month flower should be fine in 3 gallons, although 5 gallons would most
likely up your yield.

Know this, everything you do effects other aspects of your grow.

There are several factors:
Plant Selection, Water Solution, Shoot Environment and Root Environment.

If you change factors governing any of these, expect one or all of them to change.

For example,
A change in your root environment will change your shoot environment.


----------



## xivex (Dec 10, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Plan for about a gallon of potting space per month of growth. A standard 1 month
> veg with 2 month flower should be fine in 3 gallons, although 5 gallons would most
> likely up your yield.
> 
> ...


Awesome tips! +REP!


----------



## xivex (Dec 14, 2010)

So the plants are just gigantic. I am damn near out of room in my veg chamber and watering is growing increasingly difficult. I managed to accidentally "supercrop" several of the branches of the Jock Horror and a few on one or two of the LSDs just watering them. I'm sure they will perk back up, but they are bent down somewhat now. 

I don't have the room light proofed yet or clones going and its increasingly difficult to attempt to work in this tiny area with such massive plants...THUS, I've decided (due to other extenuating circumstances also) to not clone or go perpetual just yet. I'm just gonna run this LSD cycle all the way through and then re-consider my plan. At that point I will fix up and light proof the room, ready the clone stand, etc etc. Basically just finish the room before I start anything else. I should have done that first...live and learn. 

I have a lot of work this week outside of the garden, but after that is over in the next 2-3 days I'm moving them into flowering chamber and putting them on 12/12. 

Oh, due to the room size issue at this point, I had to weed out the runt. He's chopped and dead in the trash..  

Really I should weed out one more also, as I now have 8 left but its still fucking crowded as hell. Chalk this up to my noob inexperience...I even had dudes tell me the #1 mistake a rookie makes is too many plants in too small an area. Now I know, and knowing is half the battle. Next time I'm growing 6, not 10. It'll just fit my space better.. 


Stay tuned for day 1 of flowering coming later this week with pics!! 


Thanks,

X


----------



## Illumination (Dec 14, 2010)

xivex said:


> *Oh, due to the room size issue at this point, I had to weed out the runt. He's chopped and dead in the trash..  *


*MUDERER!!*

Namaste'


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 14, 2010)

shoulda smoked those leaves mate or made some tea or something. if you have a pocket scope check out the leaves. you wont believe your eyes


----------



## xivex (Dec 14, 2010)

Illumination said:


> *MUDERER!!*
> 
> Namaste'


LOL! I knew you'd be upset bro...  My condolences...if its any consolation I said a quiet prayer after shedding a single tear. 
I didn't want to, but seriously the space is just so limited now, I had to do something...



wally nutter said:


> shoulda smoked those leaves mate or made some tea or something. if you have a pocket scope check out the leaves. you wont believe your eyes


Next time I will do that! Didn't even think of a tea...great idea mate!  

Thanks,

X


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 14, 2010)

Ahhh the joys of watering soil.... 

Don't chop my brother, build a screen, flip to 12/12 and SCROG those bitches!


----------



## DJ GreenThumb (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice Grow.....I am subbed. Caught on late but read the whole thread. It is very interesting to me because I started my grow about the same time as you did.......organic soil mix, and smart pots. I just moved my girls to the flowering room and flipped them to 12/12. I am growing 11 strains, so I cloned them all to select mothers based on the finished plants.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 15, 2010)

DJ GreenThumb said:


> Nice Grow.....I am subbed. Caught on late but read the whole thread. It is very interesting to me because I started my grow about the same time as you did.......organic soil mix, and smart pots. I just moved my girls to the flowering room and flipped them to 12/12. I am growing 11 strains, so I cloned them all to select mothers based on the finished plants.


check my closet out. our babies are all about the same age!! im using soil and smart pots too


----------



## alan whittington (Dec 15, 2010)

Xivex! this be my first post on your thread, i've been reading and watching and now i think it's time to offer my advice as you are going into flowering very soon! this is part of one of my posts when i was discussing technique when where whys and hows. 'As SS420 has stated he likes to Supercrop the plants through vegetative growth and then on flipping to 12/12 give a 24-36 BLACK out period. the black out period cause the plants to jump into the flowering cycle. Upon putting in the flowering room i assume that he then FIMs as he knows the new growth will stretch into one massive bud. What i have gleaned from this is if you want one massive BUSH of a plant. Supercrop, LST, and FIM through vegetative growth. Before flowering wait 2 weeks from any FIMing and let the plants heal. then do as SS420 has done and FIM one last time after the black out period on light change. that away you have tons of buds all stretching into massive colas.'

i think that with your massive plants and all of them currently showing pre-flowers, that if you did this to the ladies they would do more that just explode with bud growth in flowering. The plants would start a 10 day count down to nuclear explosive growth! we all know what HPS lights do to internode space and stretching. so make your stretches pure massive colas! hopefully you like this and if you have any questions i'm reading and watching and waiting! much love to a brotha!  and


----------



## xivex (Dec 15, 2010)

alan whittington said:


> Xivex! this be my first post on your thread, i've been reading and watching and now i think it's time to offer my advice as you are going into flowering very soon! this is part of one of my posts when i was discussing technique when where whys and hows. 'As SS420 has stated he likes to Supercrop the plants through vegetative growth and then on flipping to 12/12 give a 24-36 BLACK out period. the black out period cause the plants to jump into the flowering cycle. Upon putting in the flowering room i assume that he then FIMs as he knows the new growth will stretch into one massive bud. What i have gleaned from this is if you want one massive BUSH of a plant. Supercrop, LST, and FIM through vegetative growth. Before flowering wait 2 weeks from any FIMing and let the plants heal. then do as SS420 has done and FIM one last time after the black out period on light change. that away you have tons of buds all stretching into massive colas.'
> 
> i think that with your massive plants and all of them currently showing pre-flowers, that if you did this to the ladies they would do more that just explode with bud growth in flowering. The plants would start a 10 day count down to nuclear explosive growth! we all know what HPS lights do to internode space and stretching. so make your stretches pure massive colas! hopefully you like this and if you have any questions i'm reading and watching and waiting! much love to a brotha!  and


Thanks for stopping in Alan! Glad to have ya onboard.


----------



## xivex (Dec 15, 2010)

DJ GreenThumb said:


> Nice Grow.....I am subbed. Caught on late but read the whole thread. It is very interesting to me because I started my grow about the same time as you did.......organic soil mix, and smart pots. I just moved my girls to the flowering room and flipped them to 12/12. I am growing 11 strains, so I cloned them all to select mothers based on the finished plants.


Glad to have ya onboard DJ GreenThumb! Sorry just now noticed the post!! I'll have to check out your setup!


----------



## xivex (Dec 19, 2010)

*UPDATE! DAY 1 of FLOWERING, DAY 61 Total...*

So today I FINALLY (Fucking A, right?  ) put the girls into flower... I finished ducting my lights in flower, installed the 3 heat shields, setup the timers, moved the ladies in. Today is Day 1 of flowering. All plants are showing pistils. All are like 3 foot + tall. These are some serious leggy long sativas...I don't see anything else in them, and the internodes are fucking humongous, like 5" between them and shit...its crazy. Makes me question my choice of genetics now, especially given a couple of disappointing LSD smoke reports I'd read... 

Ah well, live and learn...next time I'll grow the Super Lemon Haze and Utopia Haze beans I have. Anyhow, gonna finish the LSD out in about 60-65 days. Got them flowering under 3-400w Air Cooled Cool Sun 6" reflectors running Hortilux Super HPS 400w lamps on my Lumatek dimmable ballasts. All is going well so far. Set the temp on the mini-split AC to 72 (its probably 8 degrees hotter at the canopy) and the dehumidifier to 45% rH. I still have to install my Sentinel CHHC-4 and the CO2 tank. I'm debating about waiting on the CO2 usage until next grow and just running this one to completion since its my first real grow in this room. Plus I haven't sourced a welding supply shop to refill the CO2 at, I'm sure they are local and not far, but I just haven't done the leg work on it yet. So I don't want to start using Co2 only to run out and not have a place to get it refilled at yet. Plus, the basement has around 500-600ppm CO2 consistently. I've measured it with the Sentintel CHHC-4 a few times now just to see what level of CO2 the ambient air contained..Anyhow I digress...

PS - I didn't do any black out period before flower as I was worried they might herm or something...I don't know. Nor did I top them again as that seemed a bit extreme for a 2nd time. I put them directly into flower from veg (I had shortened the veg days the last 4-5 days or so to ease the transition into flowering and more closely simulate nature...rather than just going 18/6 one day and 12/12 the next....still got em in 3 gallon smart pots. Next time I'll start em in 5 gals, but they are too damn big for me to mess with as far as transplanting so I'm just keeping em in 3 gals this time. 

*I want to lollipop them after the first 2 weeks of flowering is done. SERIOUS LOLLIPOPPING.* I mean chop everything on the first 2 feet except the main colas. I don't want to trim popcorn all fucking day from these leggy ass sativas, I want to focus their growth on the main colas up top and lollipop the rest. *What do you think?*

*Day 1 of flowering is on!!!  *

*PICS COMING TUESDAY!!!!  CAN'T WAIT! *

Thanks for your patience everyone! FLOWERING IS HERE! THE COUNTDOWN IS ON!!! 

X


----------



## alan whittington (Dec 19, 2010)

a good place to look for a welding place is colleges. colleges tend to have welding classes, and the shops should have the co2 you'll need


----------



## xivex (Dec 19, 2010)

alan whittington said:


> a good place to look for a welding place is colleges. colleges tend to have welding classes, and the shops should have the co2 you'll need


Great idea man! I'll have to look into that, maybe my alma mater would let me come on by and get a co2 hookup for free or cheapo?  Great tip, + REP ALAN!  Glad to have ya here man..


----------



## Illumination (Dec 19, 2010)

find out where the local stores and fast food joints get there co2 refilled for fountain drink machines...call 'em up and go swap out tanks...simple as pie

Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Dec 19, 2010)

Illumination said:


> find out where the local stores and fast food joints get there co2 refilled for fountain drink machines...call 'em up and go swap out tanks...simple as pie
> 
> Namaste'


I love you guys!  I knew there was a reason I messed with this journal thing 

Thanks man!


----------



## xivex (Dec 21, 2010)

*UPDATE! Day 3 of flowering, Day 63 total...*

Today I fed the ladies their first flowering nutes. Tiger Bloom, Big Bloom, Cal-Mag+, Silica, Hygrozyme. Also put another 2 Tbsp of granular Mycorrhyzae spores into each pot by using screwdriver holes and pouring 1-2 tsp into various holes around each pot. These myco spores have been amazing. I'm trying to re-inoculate the soil about every 2 weeks with them. This is their first flower inoculation. I'll probably give 2 more, one at 2 weeks, and another at 4 weeks flowering. Then I will quit using this product until next cycle.

So I finally got off my ass and updated! HURRAY!  There are now 8 ladies remaining (7 LSD and 1 Jock Horror). They are 3 days into flowering. Running 12/12 with Hortilux Super HPS lamps now. Also, finished ducting the flowering lights so now ALL the lights in the room have sun shields and insulated ducting. Temps from the reflector tops are 78-82 F!  Very nice. 

Set the mini-split AC to 73F today, dehumidifier to 45% rH. Got 2 oscillating fans in this room..one peaking thru the veg tent pointed at flower, and the other a wall mounted fan. Should keep a nice breeze moving thru the ladies. As I stated before they are just gigantic. I haven't measured, but I need to because the tallest ones are probably 4' now. YIKES!  Its hard to even get all of the ladies in one picture now! WOW! 

*HERE ARE THE PICS!!!*

Random shots of flower...



Random shots of several of the tops of the plants..



More random shots, look at how tall this fricking bitch is at the end of these pics...thats a tall kitchen trash can next to her for reference....and she towers above it dominantly! 

 


*COMMENTS??? THANKS!!
*
X


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 21, 2010)

Looking sweet. You better have some headroom buddy cause those things are going to BLAST OFF. Your going to see at least 3" a day for the first 8-10 days. 

Make sure you don't have disinfectants in your water..it will kill of the myco.


----------



## xivex (Dec 21, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> Looking sweet. You better have some headroom buddy cause those things are going to BLAST OFF. Your going to see at least 3" a day for the first 8-10 days.
> 
> Make sure you don't have disinfectants in your water..it will kill of the myco.


Thanks man!  I've got plenty of headroom, flower has humongous ceiling space, like 12' I believe. More than I'll need. No disinfectants in my water. Loving these myco granular spores.  Thanks for all your help with that LF..I've ordered some Great White and am gonna switch to that from what I'm using now (Plant Success granular myco) for next cycle. Can't wait to try the H&G line next cycle either.

One question... I want to use Bloombastic for my main flowering nute this cycle because I have a bottle of it chillin and I'd like to try that instead of my Fox Farm's flower nutes. I'll still continue using the veg nutes (Big Bloom, Grow Big, will skip Tiger Bloom due to high P content tho) when I switch to Bloombastic, but I want to use Bloombastic as the only high P nute for flower. I've heard you start using it at 2mL/gallon for week 4. Double the dose to 4mL/gallon at week 6 and drop back to half again at week 8. Sound right? Anyone have any experience with Bloombastic? 

I ran some Gravity and Snow Storm ultra on my experiment plant I tried before this grow and burnt the holy living shit out of it at week 6, so I don't want to do that to this plant with Bloombastic, thus my questions... 

Any advice on BloomBastic?

Thanks,

X


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 21, 2010)

First time seeing this thread and all I can say is that with 2400w, co2, etc., I like your attitude of "Go big or go home!"


----------



## xivex (Dec 21, 2010)

budlover13 said:


> First time seeing this thread and all I can say is that with 2400w, co2, etc., I like your attitude of "Go big or go home!"


Thanks budlover13!  Glad to have ya checking it out. I haven't hooked up my CO2 yet, I am trying to do it big (at least for me! )..we'll see what type of results I get..stay tuned! 

Thanks,

X


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 21, 2010)

Sweet! I'm getting ready to move and will then have the extra bedroom to myself. I've got so many ideas I want to try that it's been a struggle to decide on how my first setup will go together. Trying to stay simple and effective, but there are so many things to try! I plan to set up a small, single plant tent to experiment on so if I screw something up, I'm not wiping out my entire crop.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 2, 2011)

Hows progress?


----------



## xivex (Jan 2, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Hows progress?


Today marks 2 weeks flowering. I will be posting pics soon. There are little budlets al over the plants. Jock Horror as usual, looks the best imho. The LSD seems a bit behind the Jock Horror, which might make sense considering the JH is autoflowering, so technically it might have started a week or so ahead of me "flowering" them as I did notice extensive pre-flowering on it while it was still in veg...I'm too new to know about these new autoflowering strains just yet. Either way, they are certainly coming along. 

Gonna lollipop the first 2 -3 feet of the plants and then post pics. Sound good?

Shrubs man did you get my PM? I'll resend it.


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 3, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> First time seeing this thread and all I can say is that with 2400w, co2, etc., I like your attitude of "Go big or go home!"


Legit for sure, now we just have to get him to go hydro...  

Not that I really care as I'm a big fan of to each his own, but I put re-potted 4 mothers that are in smart pots.. What a fUCKING MESS!. Plus I absolutely hate not knowing whats going on in the pot. PH? i dunno. nutrients left in the soil? beats me. Is it dry on the bottom of the pot? I guess it comes down to I am just not used to it.


----------



## xivex (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone! 

*UPDATE! Day 16 of Flowering! Day 76 Total...*

Two weeks down into flowering, 6-7 to go...LSD is 60-65 day. Not sure about the Jock Horror, will have to look into that soon..

so they are now starting to bud. I haven't seen any hermi sprouts or ballsacks yet which is great news! Had heard bad things about LSD and hermis...fingers crossed! 

I found that I was underfeeding them until about 6 days ago. I didn't want to burn them with fucking Tiger Bloom from Fox Farms so I was using too little. I have upped the dose to about 1.5 tsp/gallon and things are starting to develop much faster now. I've seen huge improvements in the budlettes in the last 3-4 days. I was wondering if a couple of them were gonna turn out male with how little flower production they had up until I increased their feed ppm. Now they are happier and the budlettes seem to be developing well. 

I'm planning on adding another 2 Tbsp Plant Success granular myco spores in next day or two. I use a long screwdriver and put about 1-2 tsp in various holes around each pot, totalling 2 Tbsp per plant total...seems to be making the plants very very happy! (Been adding them every 2 weeks and will continue through week 4 of flowering.) 

I still want to LOLLIPOP THEM! They are too damn big. The bottoms aren't gonna produce shit with the plants being 4-5' tall now and me only having 400w lights. Not enough penetration for the lower plant. Thus, I wanna lollipop the shit outta the bottom 2-3 feet depending on how tall the plant is. I'm scared this might hermi them tho from the stress. Does anyone have any comments on lollipopping and hermis?

Thanks!!! COMMENTS WELCOME! 


*PICS OF MISCELLANEOUS LSD PLANTS...*







*Some Group Shots...hard to even get them all in the shot at this point...*



*Two shots of the Jock Horror autoflowering...*she seems about a week ahead of my LSDs and is still the best looking plant in my op IMHO....take a look and see what you think! 



*COMMENTS? THOUGHTS? IDEAS? *

THANKS,

X


----------



## xivex (Jan 3, 2011)

Looking to finish this grow up around February 20-25 depending on how the LSD turns out and how long it takes to finish. Hoping to pickup some clones and start from rooted clones for the next grow. Got something in the works, hopefully it pans out! 

*ON ANOTHER NOTE!~ Just booked my trip to Amsterdam, The Netherlands for the 24th Annual High Times Cannabis Cup (November 20-23, 2011). *

*http://hightimes.com/public/cancup/*

*I will be staying a week in the Leidseplein area with a balcony view of the square!  Can't wait! If you plan on attending, PM me and we can meetup at a coffeeshop and blaze the fire!  I'm dying to try some Tangerine Dream (won the 2010 cup). We'd love to find someone to go clubbing with...after we visit the "smart shop" (google Consicous Dreams amsterdam)! *

Send a PM!


----------



## Illumination (Jan 3, 2011)

xivex said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> *UPDATE! Day 16 of Flowering! Day 76 Total...*
> 
> ...


Looks great but you should use more height control IMHHO...topping, lst, supercrop etc.....

Very nice

Namaste'

ps-never even a hint of a herm in any of my lsd's....but I have absolutely no light leaks so that probably helps


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 3, 2011)

first suggestion, pull plants out of room, excavate through the foundation 2', then put plants back in room  LOL

Seriously though, I would trim the hell out of the lowers ASAP. Your right, all that shit down low isn't going to produce anything. How are you on space and light in general? It would be nice to spread them out a little or something to maximize light penetration or even out the canopy some how.


----------



## Illumination (Jan 3, 2011)

xivex said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> *UPDATE! Day 16 of Flowering! Day 76 Total...*
> 
> ...



Also do not forget that you can harvest in stages...when it gets close to time to chop the tops you will see that the trichs of the lower smaller buds are not as advance and can and should go 2-3 weeks longer...so you should harvest the tops closest to the lights drop the lights down closer to the remainder of the plants and now those buds will swell and age as well and you end up with more bud that is dank FOR 2 MORE WEEKS OF LITTLE TO NO WORK!! Yet another reason to keep 'em green and feed to the end and not flush....no need to...proper dry and cure is what matters there and you have quite a bit more good bud rather than alot wasted bud...follow?

Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Jan 3, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> first suggestion, pull plants out of room, excavate through the foundation 2', then put plants back in room  LOL
> 
> Seriously though, I would trim the hell out of the lowers ASAP. Your right, all that shit down low isn't going to produce anything. How are you on space and light in general? It would be nice to spread them out a little or something to maximize light penetration or even out the canopy some how.


LF, Great!~ I'm glad someone confirmed my impulse to lollipop. Just was worried about stress and herming from the super lollipop chop!  I'm getting tight on space bro. I mean the plants have space, but I DO NOT HAVE SPACE. I am on my hands and knees to water because I can barely slide between the wall and plants to water currently.. LMFAO!  As for light, I think I have enough with 1200 watts on 8 plants..but I dunno, think I should remove 1-2 of them? I was already considering removing one of the less developed ones. Just to give more consumbile lumens to the rest of the plants and get this one out of there...but then I keep thinking that even if it doesn't produce as much, even if its another 1-2 ounces, that'd count...so maybe I should just leave the forest alone and let it come to fruition? 

I'd love to even out the canopy. maybe I'll work on re-grouping them all with tall ones on edges soon after I lollipop them. Not sure how else I could do it as I don't want to top the tallest 3-4. There are 3-4 that are significantly taller than the rest..like an extra 18" taller.



Illumination said:


> Also do not forget that you can harvest in stages...when it gets close to time to chop the tops you will see that the trichs of the lower smaller buds are not as advance and can and should go 2-3 weeks longer...so you should harvest the tops closest to the lights drop the lights down closer to the remainder of the plants and now those buds will swell and age as well and you end up with more bud that is dank FOR 2 MORE WEEKS OF LITTLE TO NO WORK!! Yet another reason to keep 'em green and feed to the end and not flush....no need to...proper dry and cure is what matters there and you have quite a bit more good bud rather than alot wasted bud...follow?
> 
> Namaste'


Thanks for the response Lumi!  I'm gonna lollipop the bottoms up from the smart pot up to about the top 2 feet. After that, there won't be as much to worry about, but I will definitely keep this in mind. I agree with what you've said about the dry/cure.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 3, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Legit for sure, now we just have to get him to go hydro...
> 
> Not that I really care as I'm a big fan of to each his own, but I put re-potted 4 mothers that are in smart pots.. What a fUCKING MESS!. Plus I absolutely hate not knowing whats going on in the pot. PH? i dunno. nutrients left in the soil? beats me. Is it dry on the bottom of the pot? I guess it comes down to I am just not used to it.


Idk about soil, but in coco i can test pH of the substrate by taking half a cup of RO water, half a cup of
the coco straight from one of my pots i want to test and mix them together and allow to rest for around a half our.

Then you can test EC and pH of that. Works well, i only test my coco when i see a problem.


----------



## xivex (Jan 3, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Idk about soil, but in coco i can test pH of the substrate by taking half a cup of RO water, half a cup of
> the coco straight from one of my pots i want to test and mix them together and allow to rest for around a half our.
> 
> Then you can test EC and pH of that. Works well, i only test my coco when i see a problem.


Shrubs always has the great tips!  Good idea, never though about trying that...luckily I haven't had much of a problem yet! 

I just lollipopped the first couple of feet of my ladies. Took a sharp Feather razor blade, dipped it into 91% alcohol to start with and between plants as well so as not to cross-contaminate my plants... 

I pruned off anything from the soil up that looked like garbage or stretchy crap. Cut all budlettes and mostly just leaves and starts of budlettes (ie long pistils) since it had only been 2 weeks so far and this is the lower regions of the super tall plant. Anyhow, basically just cut half a trash bag full of plant scraps. Left only the top 2 - 3 feet of stuff intact. Everything below that has been removed with the exception of large fan leaves. Other than that, choppity chop chop. 

I hope they don't herm...then again, maybe I'm just scaring myself with this herm shit. 

Anyhow lets move onwards and upwards and think positive thoughts! My babies are gonna produce some straight rock hard massive colas!  YAYA! 

I'll post some pics soon again now that the holidays are over and all that stuff is behind me! 


Thanks for sticking with me guys..

X


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 4, 2011)

Nah, they won't herm. The plants are not that sensitive. If a plant could not tolerate a little herbivory without changing sex then they would have never been able to survive long enough for us to discover and cultivate them. 

This round I am trimming away all the shoots down low before I flip them. All that shit down low is really useless in a SCROG and all that happens is that the plants expend energy growing this "sprinting shoots" that are super long and spindly and race towards the light. Even if they did make it to the screen, they do not have a stem diameter substantial enough to allow for dense bud growth.. so off they go. I wouldn't cull any plants as they will produce something. I would elevate the lower plants by putting them on top of buckets, books, or boxes of old DARE pamphlets so the canopy is even. In another week or so you can start to use string or what not to hold the buds in a manner to maximize light penetration and bud growth. 

Be diligent about pulling off any buds that start to form down low. Its simply a balance of energy production and utilization, keep the utilization in the upper canopy where it will make a difference I'm excited to see the bud pics as I am sure you are as well.


----------



## GeneralRedEye (Jan 4, 2011)

I Can't wait to see how it turns out. NICE WORK SUBSCRIBED!


----------



## xivex (Jan 4, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Nah, they won't herm. The plants are not that sensitive. If a plant could not tolerate a little herbivory without changing sex then they would have never been able to survive long enough for us to discover and cultivate them.
> 
> This round I am trimming away all the shoots down low before I flip them. All that shit down low is really useless in a SCROG and all that happens is that the plants expend energy growing this "sprinting shoots" that are super long and spindly and race towards the light. Even if they did make it to the screen, they do not have a stem diameter substantial enough to allow for dense bud growth.. so off they go. I wouldn't cull any plants as they will produce something. I would elevate the lower plants by putting them on top of buckets, books, or boxes of old DARE pamphlets so the canopy is even. In another week or so you can start to use string or what not to hold the buds in a manner to maximize light penetration and bud growth.
> 
> Be diligent about pulling off any buds that start to form down low. Its simply a balance of energy production and utilization, keep the utilization in the upper canopy where it will make a difference I'm excited to see the bud pics as I am sure you are as well.


LF, excellent advice bro! Good point about the evolution of plants and herbivores!  Makes perfect sense when you explain it that way. I removed ALL the "sprinting shoots" and other garbage buds and stems down low that weren't major stalks. I'll post more pics in a few days. Maybe end of this week or beginning of next. I did a pretty thorough job lollipopping em, even removed a few fan leaves on accident by breaking them because the room is so packed now. 

The buckets or boxes stand idea is a great one. I'll see what I can come up with. 

Didn't know to CONTINUE to pull off any tiny budlettes that form down low..once again good advice. I'll keep my eyes out! Thanks!




GeneralRedEye said:


> I Can't wait to see how it turns out. NICE WORK SUBSCRIBED!


GeneralRedEye, glad to have ya with us! Stay tuned, the best is yet to come!


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 4, 2011)

Pulling up a seat a little late but looks good. You could tie some string and bend some over if running out of head space. Looks like you have a really nice setup. How do you like your controller?


----------



## xivex (Jan 4, 2011)

TheOrganic said:


> Pulling up a seat a little late but looks good. You could tie some string and bend some over if running out of head space. Looks like you have a really nice setup. How do you like your controller?


Yeah...could use string. I staked em last night and put 3-4 4' bamboo stakes in each pot and clipped some O-ring clamp things around the main stalks and clamped them to each stake so they won't fall over. I think that should work. I hope. 

As for the controller, haven't hooked it up yet. I made the mistake of not finishing everything in my room before moving ladies into it. Thus, everything got neglected as they begin filling up the room. Not sure if I'm gonna use the CO2 until next grow or not...if I haven't used it by now isn't it a bit late..

What ya think?

X


----------



## Illumination (Jan 4, 2011)

xivex said:


> if I haven't used it by now isn't it a bit late..
> 
> What ya think?
> 
> X


Use it...not too late by any means IMHHO


Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Jan 4, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Use it...not too late by any means IMHHO
> 
> 
> Namaste'


Ok, will hook it up, I've just been swamped from holiday stuffs.. I'll get it going this week. What ppm should I set it to? Aren't ya supposed to ramp it up slowly to 1200-1500ppm? Last time I measured the ambient air of the area in my room it was around 550 ppm naturally. Thinking I should start em at 900 ppm and move up to 1200 after a week or so?

That it?

Thanks,

X


----------



## Illumination (Jan 4, 2011)

xivex said:


> Ok, will hook it up, I've just been swamped from holiday stuffs.. I'll get it going this week. What ppm should I set it to? Aren't ya supposed to ramp it up slowly to 1200-1500ppm? Last time I measured the ambient air of the area in my room it was around 550 ppm naturally. Thinking I should start em at 900 ppm and move up to 1200 after a week or so?
> 
> That it?
> 
> ...


also increase temps along with supplementation...to about 88 F at 1500 ppm....IMHHO start at 800 and increase 100 per day til at 1500..temps same way

Namaste'


----------



## arik maso (Jan 5, 2011)

that sounds great  should be lots of fun for you. your LSD and jock are looking bomb by the way 



xivex said:


> Looking to finish this grow up around February 20-25 depending on how the LSD turns out and how long it takes to finish. Hoping to pickup some clones and start from rooted clones for the next grow. Got something in the works, hopefully it pans out!
> 
> *ON ANOTHER NOTE!~ Just booked my trip to Amsterdam, The Netherlands for the 24th Annual High Times Cannabis Cup (November 20-23, 2011). *
> 
> ...


----------



## xivex (Jan 5, 2011)

arik maso said:


> that sounds great  should be lots of fun for you. your LSD and jock are looking bomb by the way


Thanks for the compliments arik maso!  Much appreciated! Makes this journaling worthwhile..

Ya, I can't wait for the CC..I've heard all the negative shit about it and how it might suck, but I've always wanted to go, so I could care less!  Its gonna be a blast!!


----------



## xivex (Jan 7, 2011)

*UPDATE! Day 20 of Flowering, Day 80 Total....*

HI EVERYONE!! 

So today is Day 20 of flowering for my LSDs and my sole Jock Horror. The ladies are looking great. Green, no burn or obvious deficiencies...no ballsacks from the lollipopping (at least that I've noticed)..little budlettes are forming very quickly now! 

I finally got motivated and installed my CO2 setup, yaya!  Mounted my Sentinel CHHC-4 Total Environmental controller on the wall, put my Titan 20 Lb. CO2 tank on the floor beneath it. Set the plastic clear tubing to run from the tank up the wall to the back of my oscillating fan where it outputs the CO2 directly into the fan blades and is circulated around the room.

Set the Sentinel CHHC-4 to 900 ppm for today. I will slowly raise it 100 or so ppm everyday (along with the temp about 1 - 2degrees F) until I reach 1500ppm and 85F. 

This is all new shit to me as this is my first grow and first attempt at controllers or CO2, so please give advice if you have any to give!!  It'll be much appreciated! 

I setup the Sentinel Controller and noticed the green light for my dehumidifier never came on and the dehumidifier itself wouldn't power on using the power button on it once I plugged it into the Sentinel Controller. At the time, this humidity was low so the controller might just not be kicking the dehumidifier on, and that could explain the lack of the green light, but I'm not sure. The manual did state for some dehumidifiers the power draw is too much and you have to buy some Power Expansion Module (PXM) from Sentinel to plug the dehumidifier into and then plug the PXM into the Sentinel CHHC-4 Controller's dehumidifer outlet. 

Only way to know for sure is to monitor rH% levels over next day or so and see if it keeps it around 40-45% as I specified. Hopefully I won't have to buy anymore shit!!! 

*Below are the pics of my Sentinel CHHC-4 setup and CO2 tank...*




*Here are some misc. group shots from today (day 20 of flowering)...*




*Here are some misc close-up shots of random plants (all LSDs in this series)...*



*COMMENTS? THOUGHTS? IDEAS?*

Thanks,

X


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks great to me.


----------



## xivex (Jan 8, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> Looks great to me.


Thanks for stopping by Daniels. I can only hope to come close to what you've grown bud. Your green looks fantastic. Hopefully mine will be close to that! 

So today I went back to the room to check up on the CO2 setup and see how the min/max measurements went from the previous 24 hr period. This way I can ensure everything is working great with my new Sentinel CHHC-4 controller.

The CO2 was working flawlessly. I had it pumping 850 ppm. I upped it to 950 ppm today and raised the temp on the mini-split AC two degrees F to 77F. I'll continue upping the CO2 ppm and raising the temp on the mini-split until the controller measures 82-85F from the canopy and 1500ppm CO2. Thanks for the tip Lumi! 

I did notice that the Sentinel CHHC-4 WAS INDEED kicking on my dehumidifier. I saw it come on twice this morning. Very brief periods both times...probably only a few seconds...odd, but whatever. The humidity did reach 53% at night, so I may have to move my dehumidifier off the controller onto its own power outlet because here's whats happening.. the controller kicks on the dehumidifier to dehumidify the room, so far so good...HOWEVER, the dehumidifier (Danby line) is preset to power on at 60% rH setting. Which means unless someone manually goes over to it everytime the controller kicks it on and lowers the rH down to 45% (what I prefer at this point in time), it really isn't going to dehumidify as well as it should. I left it attached to the controller for today and cleared the min/max rH values so I can check it agian tomorrow, but I have a strong feeling I won't be able to use the controller with this dehumidifier and I'll have to just plug the dehumidifier back into its own 20 amp circuit wall outlet and leave it turned on 24/7 (as I had it before) set to 45% rH. This works great..as I've been doing this for months already. The downside of this is the dehumidifier runs 24/7. That equals shorter life for my $300 70 pint per day expensive ass Danby dehumidifier which sucks...plus it equates to more electricity usage as well. 

Perhaps a different model dehumidifier would work better, one that doesn't default to 60% on power on, or one that allows the user to manually re-program the default value (Danby dehumidifiers do not...at least not mine). 

Anyhow though, as a whole everything looks fucking great in my room. The budlettes are really starting to develop. I've finalized my plan for using Bloombastic for the rest of my grow cycle, starting this coming week! Watch out for massive budsets!  The CO2 is running great. Not sure how long my tank will last, I'm very curious on this...ideas? 

Thanks,

X


*PS -- When do I need to taper off the CO2 ? Aren't you supposed to lower the flow rate down to like 900 or so the last 2 weeks or something? Taper it off I mean.. ??? Anyone?
*


----------



## Illumination (Jan 8, 2011)

xivex said:


> Thanks for stopping by Daniels. I can only hope to come close to what you've grown bud. Your green looks fantastic. Hopefully mine will be close to that!
> 
> So today I went back to the room to check up on the CO2 setup and see how the min/max measurements went from the previous 24 hr period. This way I can ensure everything is working great with my new Sentinel CHHC-4 controller.
> 
> ...


go up to 88F ambient room when at 1500....when you are at 50% cloudy 50% clear triches drop it to 800 and lights off temps to 55F the last week...also if you are flowering with hps go get a reptile uvb fluorescent keep it 30 inches away from the plants and run it in three 1 hr intervals at first light then mid then last hour lights on for increased triche production...there is a school of thought which indicates that co2 supplementation inhibits trichome production ... I feel it has some merit hence my recommendation


----------



## xivex (Jan 8, 2011)

Illumination said:


> go up to 88F ambient room when at 1500....when you are at 50% cloudy 50% clear triches drop it to 800 and lights off temps to 55F the last week...also if you are flowering with hps go get a reptile uvb fluorescent keep it 30 inches away from the plants and run it in three 1 hr intervals at first light then mid then last hour lights on for increased triche production...there is a school of thought which indicates that co2 supplementation inhibits trichome production ... I feel it has some merit hence my recommendation


Awesome tips, thanks! I can definitely go to 88F ambient room as measured from the canopy, and 1500ppm CO2. I have no way to decrease the night temps tho. I'm using a mini-split AC wall mounted unit not controlled by my sentinel chhc-4 controller...so I have no way to lower the temps at night. It just blows out at the preset temp I set it to...doesn't have any type of day/night settings. And I'm not onsite to lower it every single night. So...this is an issue I have thought about and I currently have no good solution for. I'd love to find a way to lower the night temp. I'm sure it lowers 5 or so degrees just due to lights out, but the mini-split will keep it around the same temp and I have no current way to set the temp to be substantially cooler at night (say 10-15 degree difference)..

As for the reptil UV-B light I have definitely been doing some research on that. I'd probably have to get 3 and hang one above each HID light above the plants...I dont' think 1 hung in the middle of the room would cover either end very well. I'm still out on whether I want to do the UV-B thing this cycle or not. I've definitely researched it and want to look into it at a future date, just not sure it will be this cycle. I'd like to see what type of results I get without it and then add one later and see if any/how much of an improvement in THC production/resin production it was..

Hadn't heard about the CO2/less trich development school of thought..interesting. I'll have to do more research on the matter..got any good reading links?

Thanks,

X

X


----------



## Illumination (Jan 8, 2011)

http://boards.cannabis.com/advanced-techniques/11987-flowering-co2-amounts.html


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Jan 8, 2011)

You'll be wasting co2 pushing 1500 ppm with 1200 watts in an area the size of the one your flowering in you don't have enough light if you can except ebooks I'll ebook you a book on co2 by ed rosenthal plants can use 1500ppm co2 don't get me wrong but it depends on size of room and the ammount of light hate to see you waste what you've paid for


----------



## xivex (Jan 8, 2011)

Deerhunter617 said:


> You'll be wasting co2 pushing 1500 ppm with 1200 watts in an area the size of the one your flowering in you don't have enough light if you can except ebooks I'll ebook you a book on co2 by ed rosenthal plants can use 1500ppm co2 don't get me wrong but it depends on size of room and the ammount of light hate to see you waste what you've paid for


Id love to read the ebook if ya got the link. What max ppm do you recommend then. 1200?


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice grow man, you really went all out for a first grow, I bet it's been a bit mind boggling tacking all at once. I don't see anything wrong with 1500 ppm unless it's really wasting your gas, but the gas is a minimal cost at $1/lb... People are wasting far more on a crazy amount nutrient additives (I'm just as guilty). I just got my CO2 so I really can't speak from experience but my research has led me to believe it should be started flower week 1, after most of the stretch is done until about 2 weeks prior to harvest. I plan to run around 1200 ppm to start and ramping up to 1500ppm by the end. Best of luck on your ventures though, I will be tuned.


----------



## xivex (Jan 9, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Nice grow man, you really went all out for a first grow, I bet it's been a bit mind boggling tacking all at once. I don't see anything wrong with 1500 ppm unless it's really wasting your gas, but the gas is a minimal cost at $1/lb... People are wasting far more on a crazy amount nutrient additives (I'm just as guilty). I just got my CO2 so I really can't speak from experience but my research has led me to believe it should be started flower week 1, after most of the stretch is done until about 2 weeks prior to harvest. I plan to run around 1200 ppm to start and ramping up to 1500ppm by the end. Best of luck on your ventures though, I will be tuned.


Hey Someguy15, thanks for tuning in bud!  I appreciate all the help I can get, it certainly IS overwhelming for a first timer. I think I have most of my ducks in a row by now though and although I have made some mistakes, or rather, have found I'd do it differently at different stages for my next grow, I have loved every minute of it.

Psychologists have proven time and time again that not only does gardening improve ones mood, but caring for another living organism gives one a feeling of self-worth and joy. I completely agree. I love my babies and love tending them, true its a fucking bitch at times, especially since I'm hand watering soil and not fully automated hydro, but thats the nature of my room. I can't get water into it and so am forced to go organic soil.  At least until I move to a medical state!  Which is hopefully not more than 2 years or so off...we're working on it...

Yeah opinions on RIU are like assholes. Everyone has one. I only listen to the ones I really trust that make sense to me, which is probably like 10% of the total population here. Not to diss anyone, but most people on here seem like they talk out their ass... I have made some good e-friends and have good mentors helping me so far with LegallyFlying, Illumination, and Shrubs. They have all been super super helpful and kind to me...put up with my stupid ass questions and dumb mistakes.  Thanks guys! 

Anyhow, glad to have ya onboard Someguy15!

I agree about the nutes...I think Deerhunter does have some validity to his point about not using 1500ppm in my room though...I did some googling last night and have found that most CO2 "experts" recommend 1500ppm CO2 supplementation ONLY IF your room is perfected at that point..ie 50-60 watts/square foot, etc etc. Which quite frankly I don't have. I need to measure the exact dimensions, but I'm really thinking I have more like 37.5-42.5 watts/square foot (depending on the exact measurements, this is only my estatimation at the moment) in my 1200 watt flowering chamber thats approx 4' wide x 7-8' long ( need to measure it exactly). SO....1500ppm CO2 might indeed be a waste. I do think that I am close to the 50 w/sq foot though and not terribly far off, so I'm thinking 1200 ppm CO2 would probably be about perfect. Besides, I'd read 1200-1500 is about perfect anyhow, and so if I save a bit of gas and use 1200 ppm, that'd be fine by me.

When you run your CO2, do you taper it off at the last 2-3 weeks of the cycle? Am I crazy or has anyone else read stuff about lowering CO2 levels down to 800-1000 ppm the last couple weeks before discontinuing using it. Or do you all just run 1500ppm through week 8-9 and chop and call it a day?!?! 


*PS -- Today I took the dehumidifier off the Sentinel CHHC-4 controller and set it back onto its own 20 amp circuit dedicated wall outlet.* Due to the manufacturer's defaulting of the rH level to 60% when the Danby Dehumidifier powers on, I am not able to use it to the extent I want when controlled by the Sentinel CHHC-4 controller. I'll have to just let it run 24/7 and set the humidity to 45% rH as I was doing before I installed the controller...so the controller is pretty expensive just for CO2 controlling, but whatev...its nice!  Upped the CO2 ppm to 1050ppm today and raised the mini-split AC temps to 78F (as measurec by the mini split on the wall)...the canopy temp (as measured by the Sentinel CHHC-4 controller's probe hung at canopy tops) is more like 82F. So I'm getting close to where I want to be...probably going for 85F and 1200PPM. 

*COMMENTS?
*
Thanks,

X


----------



## xivex (Jan 9, 2011)

Forgot to mention that today is the start of week 4!! I hit them with their first taste of Bloombastic today...

*Feeding Solution (gave each 3 gal smart pot 1/2 gallon a piece):*

1 tsp Cal-Mag+
1 tsp Silica
2 tsp Fox Farms Grow Big (grow)
3 tsp Fox Farms Big Bloom (micro)
3/4 tsp Fox Farms Tiger Bloom (Bloom - cut in half since using Bloombastic for first time as I don't want burn..will up gradually back to 2 tsp if no problems with Bloombastic)
2.5 mL Atami Bloombastic (BLOOM MASTER PRODUCT -- ALL IN ONE)

*1350 ppm TDS (EC x 0.5)*
*6.3 pH*

Gonna add another 2 tsp of Mycorrhyzae granular spores to each 3 gal smart pot this week. This will be the last time I supplement myco this cycle (been doing it every 2 weeks since about week 2). Thanks LF!


----------



## Illumination (Jan 9, 2011)

I recommend dropping the TB altogether while using bloombastic or they will od on P and K


----------



## xivex (Jan 9, 2011)

Illumination said:


> I recommend dropping the TB altogether while using bloombastic or they will od on P and K


I debated doing just that but after talking to a local friend that I trust, I decided to just cut the tiger bloom in half rather than cut it out entirely. This was after he swore up and down that I could continue using TB without problems even after adding the bloombastic. 

What spurred this conversation on was the fact that Ididntwant to burn theshit outta these plants like i had done on my "experiment" plant before this by using gravity and not cutting my nutes down before using it. Burnt the holy shit outta it. Ruined her at week 6. I am determined to not do that with bloombastic. Anyhow he told me bloomastic isnt gravity. They work nothing alike. Gravity just forces mass nute uptake in short time period. Bloombastic he said was different. Didnt work like that and wasnt as susceptible to cause burning as a result. 

So we decided to just cut TB in half or lower (as i did. Normal amt of tb as listed by ff is 2tsp/gal). So i hope that the 3/4tsp / gal of TB i gave wont hurt me, we shall see....my friend swore id be fine as my overall NPK numbers even with TB were acceptable for this bloom stage. 

Ill post pics in 2-3 days and well see! I already feel like the CO2 frm last 3 days has had huge effect in a good way! 

Thanks,
X


----------



## Illumination (Jan 9, 2011)

yes I hadn't thought it all the way through on the light...assumed you had 50/ft....I recommend 4 400 watt cmh's but I am partial...lol....just love mine and temp control is a breeze....alot easier to control the heat and get rid of it....1200 ppm sounds perfect....you can stop the TB as the bloombastic has more than enough p and k

Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Jan 10, 2011)

Plants are looking very nice today! Can see the difference the co2 has made already! Gonna wait till wed. To post pics soi can give the bloombastic i fed yesterday a couple days to do something. Cant wait to see how good they look by then! Stay tuned! 

Thanks,
X


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 11, 2011)

In regards to the light and co2, it certainly is a valid point that you need to have other climate conditions in check to get the maximum out of your co2 inputs but keep in mind that watts per sq.ft. is a very general guideline. In the end,its all about PAR. But since nobody has a par meter, you have to look at lux. If you have your lights close to the plants (don't freaking burn them because the leaves can not recover) and your temps are in the upper 80's or low 90's, your going to have conditions suitable for increased metabolism and the utilization of co2. The size of your room has absolutely nothing to do with it, hell I would say the smaller the space the more important co2 is to max out yield. co2 can work wonders, my first round of veg looked like freaking lettuce they were so compact. I'm talking 1" internode spacing or less. 

I read, and posted about reducing co2 concentrations in the last week. I did it this cycle and the buds certainly didn't shrivel up to nothing that is for damn sure. Its really that week 2-6 that you want to dose them heavy. Lastly, make sure you have plenty of fans blowing on your plants so you have good gas exchange at the leaf surface. You need to replenish the amount of co2 within the boundary layer of the leaf.


----------



## xivex (Jan 11, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> In regards to the light and co2, it certainly is a valid point that you need to have other climate conditions in check to get the maximum out of your co2 inputs but keep in mind that watts per sq.ft. is a very general guideline. In the end,its all about PAR. But since nobody has a par meter, you have to look at lux. If you have your lights close to the plants (don't freaking burn them because the leaves can not recover) and your temps are in the upper 80's or low 90's, your going to have conditions suitable for increased metabolism and the utilization of co2. The size of your room has absolutely nothing to do with it, hell I would say the smaller the space the more important co2 is to max out yield. co2 can work wonders, my first round of veg looked like freaking lettuce they were so compact. I'm talking 1" internode spacing or less.
> 
> I read, and posted about reducing co2 concentrations in the last week. I did it this cycle and the buds certainly didn't shrivel up to nothing that is for damn sure. Its really that week 2-6 that you want to dose them heavy. Lastly, make sure you have plenty of fans blowing on your plants so you have good gas exchange at the leaf surface. You need to replenish the amount of co2 within the boundary layer of the leaf.


 
Great tips, I do plan on reducing my CO2 usage in week 8-9 as LSD is supposedly 60-65 days but I heard it runs long, so gonna run 1200 until at least week 8, then drop to maybe 900 for week 8 and then like 700 or something until they finish, however long.. Sound okay?

I added my additional Vornado tabletop fan pointed almost straight up today, just tilted just a hair towards the plants and not entirely straight up and down.....budlettes have grown a lot in the last 3 days! Pics tomorrow! 

*so I now have 3 fans in my 4' W x 8'L (estimate --at the max) area....*

1) 1- tiny vornado outside the tarp (in veg chamber pointed into flower thru the zipper), blowing thru middle of the stalks..about mid-height of the plants...
2) 1- Large tabletop vornado on the ground in flower pointed nearly straight up to help with CO2 sinkage and re-dispersal..doesn't hit much plant, more for room/CO2 re-circulation..
3) 1- 16" EcoPlus Supreme Oscillating Fan mounted on the wall (disperses my CO2) for general room circulation, hits tops of the canopy..

*In a 4'W X 8'L (at most) area....as measured by my Sentinel CHHC-4 over the last 36 hours..with those 3 fans, temps measured at 77F min/85F max, rH @ 35%min/45%max, and CO2 @ 1200ppm now..as measured at the canopy by the Sentinel CHHC-4 probe.*

*All under 3-400w Hortilux Super HPS lamps in Cool Sun 6" Air cooled hoods..(1200 watts flowering total)*

*Do you all think that will prevent mold, budrot? I'm worried now since your room had slight rot LegallyFlying..*  Please ease my worries and let me know if you think those conditions will be adequate to prevent any flower problems!!!  The room has a breeze in it, but its not like a friggin "windtunnel" or anything...seems comfortable for me to stand in..just slightly warm at these temps..

Thanks EVERYONE!

X


----------



## Dradden (Jan 11, 2011)

Been reading this thread for a few days now. Looks pretty good..in the future you may want to swap those 400s out for 600s. More suitable for your room imo. The last 2-3 weeks of flower you can drop your humidity even more to prevent any rot/mold troubles. I used to run last 3 weeks at 15-20% and never had issues.


----------



## xivex (Jan 11, 2011)

Dradden said:


> Been reading this thread for a few days now. Looks pretty good..in the future you may want to swap those 400s out for 600s. More suitable for your room imo. The last 2-3 weeks of flower you can drop your humidity even more to prevent any rot/mold troubles. I used to run last 3 weeks at 15-20% and never had issues.


Theres a story behind that! My original design called for all 600s but the local shop guy who was helping guide my design at the time said to go 1000s or 400s only because 600 is a non standard wattage. Everything about them electrically and lamp wise is totally non standard and different. He said look around at greenhouses. They all run 400s or 1000s. No one runs 600s. So.... I agreed. We decided 1000s would be too much and could produce too much heat in my small room so he suggested multple 400s. Which i went with. I probably should have just done two 1000s in flower and let the mini split handle it but i didnt. Live and learn. At this point not wanting to buy all new ballasts and bulbs so gonna stick with what ive got. May add some supplemental side flouros or leds in the future tho. We shall see....

Thats interesting about the last 3 weeks humidity. Seems crqzy low but LF informed me low humidity helps to increase potency so makes sense i suppose.... Anyone else thoughts on low rH last 3 weeks? Would certainly crush any chance of mold/rot

Welcome aboard Dradden. I think youll be pleased with these new pics im gonna drop,


----------



## xivex (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh ya and if any ballast ever dies you can bet your ass ill be buying a brand new Quantum 1000w digital ballast and using it in flower to replace the dead lumatek. Kinda wished id gone with 2 - 1000w quantums with adjust a wing with super spreaders and Hortilux dual arc lamps in flower. That way dual arcs plus uv-b enhancements from the adjust a wings lack of glass == more thc!


----------



## Illumination (Jan 11, 2011)

adding more 400's would be better imhho...also look into ceramic metal halide

Namaste'


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 12, 2011)

Illumination said:


> adding more 400's would be better imhho...also look into ceramic metal halide
> 
> Namaste'


If I ever get to go big I'd go two 400W CMH's over a 1000W or even three 400W. I'm that impressed with the CMH. Looking forward to the pics.
Daniels


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey man, if u have decent fan circulation you shouldn't have any problems with bud rot below 50% humidity. Ideally I would keep my rh 35% in flower but I can't always accomplish that with my current setup. Best of luck


----------



## xivex (Jan 12, 2011)

*UPDATE! Day 25 of Flowering, Day 85 Total....*

Hi Everyone!

So today is day 25 of flowering for my LSDs and sole Jock Horror Auto...the plants as a whole are looking goood...though I have seen brown spotchy spots on the top leaves of a couple of them...thinking maybe a slight case of nute burn..you can see it in a couple of the pics on the leaves if you look close. Shouldn't be cal-mag def as I give 1 tsp Botanicare Cal-Mag+ to every gallon of RO water I make...along with the other goodies..thinking maybe slight burn..what you think? They look TREMENDOUSLY better than they did a mere 6 days ago ..CO2 makes a huge diff! ENJOY THE PICS!

*Misc. LSD Plant Shots...various LSD plants..*




*Misc Group Shots...*




*Pic of my Vornado floor fan used to re-circulate the CO2 off the floor...*




*Jock Horror Shot...*



*COMMENTS, THOUGHTS, IDEAS??*

*THANKS RIU!!! *


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 13, 2011)

Looking great. Your climate is ideal and is definitely something others should aspire to. Sounds like plenty of fans. Maybe one more oscillator. Hard to say from here, I like all my leaves to rustle. If there are any that are stagnant....

Definitely looks like nute burn in some of those pics, tha6t one plant in picture 5 is hating it for sure. Dial back the ppm dude. Maybe 200 or so. Shouldn't ever really need more than 5ml/gallon of calmag. Too much cal mag can fucker things up. Mag doesn't play nice with phos, they can lock each other out. Mag deficiency would show up as spots. 

Keep it up dude!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks good. Gonna be full soon.


----------



## xivex (Jan 13, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Looking great. Your climate is ideal and is definitely something others should aspire to. Sounds like plenty of fans. Maybe one more oscillator. Hard to say from here, I like all my leaves to rustle. If there are any that are stagnant....
> 
> Definitely looks like nute burn in some of those pics, tha6t one plant in picture 5 is hating it for sure. Dial back the ppm dude. Maybe 200 or so. Shouldn't ever really need more than 5ml/gallon of calmag. Too much cal mag can fucker things up. Mag doesn't play nice with phos, they can lock each other out. Mag deficiency would show up as spots.
> 
> Keep it up dude!


Thx LF and Daniels for the compliments and help!! 

The plant in pic 5 that your referring to, the one with shriveled leaves isnt from nute burn. There are 2 plants that have a main cola like that. Both of these colas are outside the primary light area of my lights. Thats wh they look like that. The leaves arent getting enough light. At least imho....the buds are still growin and loking great on these two colas so im not too worried about it ...

It should NOT be cal or mag deficiencies as I give 1tsp/5mL botanicare calmag+ in every gallon of RO water. Thinking those shriveled leaves are lack of light. But your right about the nute burn on some. Thats def what it is.....so... I cut out Tiger Bloom this feeding today. Ran this feed solution:

1 tsp cal mag +
1 tsp silica
2mL Bloombastic
3 tsp Big Bloom
2 tsp Grow Big
2 tsp Hygrozyme

1050 ppm 
6.4 pH

That cut the feed down about 300 ppm (from dropping the TB) from last sundays watering. That was the initial bloombasic feeding which I also gave TB to them also...what caused the slight nute burn imho.

Kudos to you Lumi.....you called the overdose of P and K from Bloombastic and TB. Stupid local shop guy....lol.


----------



## xivex (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh also one last thing!! The CO2 bottle was almost empty already!! My room isnt 100% airtight as there are tiny gaps around the door but i did caulk everything else in the room so ts decent. Shop guy said i probaly had ar leaks around door as the 20 Lb. Tank should have lasted like 2 weeks in his opinion. Unless my plants are eating it all up. And i do have huge lades so who knows....

Since idont want to refill the damn co2 tank every 5-6 days i just ordered a bigger one. Found a 50 Lb. Aluminum CO2 tank for $270 with free shipping!!!

http://www.AquariumPlants.com/Aluminum_CO2_Cylinders_Tanks_p/t.htm

Great fucking deal. Now i wont have to fill the fucker up but every few weeks!! Ill have to work on air sealing the room better before next cycle!!


----------



## Illumination (Jan 13, 2011)

if you have natural gas available get a co2 gen

Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Jan 13, 2011)

Illumination said:


> if you have natural gas available get a co2 gen
> 
> Namaste'


Sadly no NG or propane in room available. Have to use compressed bottled co2. The 50 Lb. Tank will rock. Im thinking ill get 17 days or so off it. Plus ill seal the room better after i harvest and bleach clean it before the next cycle. After resealing the cracks i bet i can get 3-4 weeks off a 50 Lb tank..

Hopin I get some clones for next cycle!


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 13, 2011)

MY 20# only lasts 6-7 days at 1500 as well. Another reason I have different PPM's I like to run.

BTW.. whats with all the teaspon and tablspoons? You gots to go ml my friend. Go to drug store pharmacy and tell them you need "the biggest syringe" the sell.. no needle. I got a 100ml syringe for $1.50 ($9 at the hydro store of course..bastards). Tapped a little length of hose on the end of it to reach to the bottom of my bottles. Awesome nute and ph solution dispenser. (and the math is easier).

Cheers!
LF


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 13, 2011)

Seriously, us yanks missed the boat with the metric system. Funny I know how much 10ML is but I have no clue what a teaspoon or is it tablespoon is.


----------



## xivex (Jan 13, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> MY 20# only lasts 6-7 days at 1500 as well. Another reason I have different PPM's I like to run.
> 
> BTW.. whats with all the teaspon and tablspoons? You gots to go ml my friend. Go to drug store pharmacy and tell them you need "the biggest syringe" the sell.. no needle. I got a 100ml syringe for $1.50 ($9 at the hydro store of course..bastards). Tapped a little length of hose on the end of it to reach to the bottom of my bottles. Awesome nute and ph solution dispenser. (and the math is easier).


Cool ill hit up walgreens nearby. Thx LF! Currently using a walmart baby kit. Has a marked eyedropper thats 1 tsp aka 5mL it also has a powder solubles marked spoon usefl for measuring out pH powder concentrates. I use the GH pH up/down concentrates from powder. I use the powder spoon for measuring 1 tsp/5mL of the up or down concentrate and add it to a squirt bottle. Got a red and yellow ketchup and mustard squirter pair thats perfect for pH up and down. So i guess i didnt realze the tsp Tbsp convention was poor form on my part. Lol. . Ill keep it standard with nuttin but milliliters from now on LF!  hehe

Btw...

1tsp == 5mL
1 Tbsp == 3tsp

Room conditions now running...

Temp. 76/85
rH. 35/45%
CO2. 1250 ppm. (adding 50 ppm to compensate for sentinel chhc-4s error margin. This ensures true 1200ppm PLUS. . )


----------



## xivex (Jan 13, 2011)

I top feed soil by hand so every feed solution i list is PER GALLON (RO) that i make. The ladies are still in 3 gal smart pots and i typically water every other day, alternating between feed and plain water (with calmag and silica). I feed about twice a week on avg. And i use about a half gallon of my solution per watering per plant. 

X


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 13, 2011)

I swear I often add micros and other additives at 5ml/gallon simple because it is exactly one cup for my 50 gallon Rez. 

The syringe is awesome though. 

You are diluting your ph up and down right? Make separate containers at like 1:10 concentration. Easier to add and no nutrient precipitate.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 13, 2011)

What is Nutrient precipiate?


----------



## xivex (Jan 13, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> I swear I often add micros and other additives at 5ml/gallon simple because it is exactly one cup for my 50 gallon Rez.
> 
> The syringe is awesome though. O
> 
> You are diluting your ph up and down right? Make separate containers at like 1:10 concentration. Easier to add and no nutrient precipitate.


Yeah. Im putting 5mL pH up/down concentrate powderin little squirt bottles filled with tap water. Its far less than 1:10 but its plenty strong for my nuted up RO water 

Edit -- ill have to post some pics of my water, pH, and nute areas...


X


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 13, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> MY 20# only lasts 6-7 days at 1500 as well. Another reason I have different PPM's I like to run.
> 
> BTW.. whats with all the teaspon and tablspoons? You gots to go ml my friend. Go to drug store pharmacy and tell them you need "the biggest syringe" the sell.. no needle. I got a 100ml syringe for $1.50 ($9 at the hydro store of course..bastards). Tapped a little length of hose on the end of it to reach to the bottom of my bottles. Awesome nute and ph solution dispenser. (and the math is easier).
> 
> ...


Farm supply stores have them cheap. They use them for Cattle shots. I use two sizes. 12ml works well. I use the tbs down to 1/4 tsp. myself most of the time.
Daniels


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 14, 2011)

Lol. Yeah, I'll just run out to the nearest farm supply store?


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 14, 2011)

You aint from round here, are ya boy!


----------



## xivex (Jan 14, 2011)

Lmao guys. You all just made me smile on an otherwise miserable day for me so far...

Thx! . One love.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 14, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Lol. Yeah, I'll just run out to the nearest farm supply store?


You don't pass a couple on the way to Home Depot? Sometimes I forget people are in big cities. BTW, I am in the largest city in the state.



Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> You aint from round here, are ya boy!


Guess they Aint. Shit, if anyone wants a pick-up load of Cow Manure just ask. My uncle has tons. 



xivex said:


> Lmao guys. You all just made me smile on an otherwise miserable day for me so far...
> 
> Thx! . One love.


Just throwing some other places to scrounge & comedy out there. 
Daniels


----------



## Troyzkoi (Jan 15, 2011)

xivex said:


> *November 1, 2010 (Part 2):*
> 
> OK, here's what I've done to try to correct the emerging deficiency problems:
> 
> ...


http://cgi.ebay.com/Soluble-Fertilizer-Amino-acids-Kelp-Fulvic-Humic-2-lbs-/350219186351?pt=Fertilizer_Soil_Amendments&hash=item518ab0b0af. 
I just bought some BioAg Cytoplus for folior feeding and to supplement my SS from Subcool as my Humic product. I wish I would of came across this link sooner. Good Luck in the future. +rep, +sub'd


----------



## xivex (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Troyzkoi thx for the rep bro! Much appreciated. Pics coming in next couple days sub up and stay tuned the girls are getting nice!


----------



## xivex (Jan 16, 2011)

*Update! Day 29 of Flowering, Day 89 Total...*

The ladies are on their 2nd week of Bloombastic as of today, gave them their third feeding with it...today start week 5 of the 9 week+ flowering cycle for my LSDs...heard they tend to run long, like 10'ish weeks..we'll see. 

There is DEFINITELY some nute burn on about 3 of them in the middle of my room. The top leaves on them have some nute burn spots all over..you can see it in several of the pics. The buds still look nice tho. And its only on about 3 of the 8 plants, so whatev...first time, mistakes happen. I'm pleased with how they are thickening up and frosting up!!!  What do ya think?

*Some pics of my Stealth HydroLogic RO-100 and 48 gal FDA food grade plastic Res...*




*Some Pics of my nutes, my BlueLab Guardian, mixing & pH'ing areas....*




*Misc. LSD Plant Pictures...*





*Single Pic of my Jock Horror's main cola..*




*COMMENTS? THOUGHTS? IDEAS?*


Thanks,

X


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 16, 2011)

Fattening up now. Looking great to me.
Daniels


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 16, 2011)

This late in flower you might throw in some Cal/mag, I started at 1/2 dose @ 2 weeks.


----------



## xivex (Jan 16, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> This late in flower you might throw in some Cal/mag, I started at 1/2 dose @ 2 weeks.


Botanicare calmag + is given at 5mL / Gallon. Do you mean some kind of powder to add to the soil? I also have some dolomite lime in my soil mix that ive added. Isnt that enough calmag?


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 16, 2011)

Nope that is what I ment, nothing really to do but wait for the flush.


----------



## xivex (Jan 17, 2011)

So I'm bored at the house and all of a sudden the doorbell rings! Who could it be? Why its UPS with my brand new Aluminum 50 Lb. CO2 tank from AquariumPlants.com. The best price on the internet, $270 with free shipping (thats a fucking lot considering its a 50Lb. tank being shipped). Plus, the $270 is like 100-200 less than most garden sites (or local shops)...great deal! Gonna have to get it filled this week and replace the 20 Lb. tank with this 50 Lb. monster! Mwahaha.. 

*Just felt like sharing..pics of my CO2 tank below..*


----------



## xivex (Jan 19, 2011)

*UPDATE! Day 32 of Flowering, Day 92 total..*

So today I have noticed much more "burn" looking spots and edges on several of the leaves on plants that weren't burnt initially...initially when I fed the first Bloombastic feeding, I also gave tiger bloom and my ppm was like 1300ppm. I think I burnt a couple of them, so I backed off and dropped the Tiger Bloom completely...

Now following the Week 5 of Fox Farm's Feed Schedule, this week I gave them a feeding on Sunday, a watering on Tuesday, and another feeding today....the feed I gave them sunday and today is the following per gallon of RO water:

5 mL Cal-Mag+
5 mL Silica
15 mL Fox Farm's Big Bloom (micro)
10 mL Hygrozyme
2 mL Bloombastic (recommended dosage until next week, week 6 goes to 4 mL)

550ppm / 6.4 pH

*The problem is... is that they now seemed to be developing deficiencies from UNDER FEEDING.* I have seen more "burn" looking crispy black spotted leaves at the tops of the buds on the large fan leaves, and the small bud leaves have yellow tips like nitrogen or cal-mag deficiency. I think they are underfed.. I raised my lights and its not hot to my hand at the canopy, so I doubt its heat stress, especially for it just to show up now, and never before....but I think its probably deficiencies from UNDER FEEDING THEM. 550 ppm the last two feedings is SUPER LOW...but since I cut out Tiger Bloom there isn't anything else to give...Big Bloom, the silica, the cal-mag, the hygrozme, and then the Bloombastic...and it only comes out to 550 ppm, 1.1 EC. Thats ridiculously low isn't it?

*Am I starving them? Did I create these problems by under feeding now? *

Should I just double up on the Bloombastic next feeding in two days go ahead and give the 4mL of Bloombastic now to help compensate? Or I thought maybe I should start giving small doses of Tiger Bloom with the plain water to help supplement food. Thoughts?

I'm confused...because it looks like some more burn, but it is now coming in on plants that weren't burnt initially, and I HIGHLY doubt a 550ppm feed solution should burn them again...WTF??

PLEASE HELP GUYS! I NEED LUMI AND LF TO GIVE ME SOME GUIDANCE!!! :>

Thanks,

X


----------



## xivex (Jan 19, 2011)

Also, it turns out the 50 Lb. CO2 tank will pay for itself in a year or two as it costs me $28 to fill the 50Lb. tank and $17 to fill the 20 Lb. tank. Given that the 50 Lb. tank will last 2.5x as long, thats a pretty decent savings on gas with each fill up. I'm using about 20 Lbs of CO2 every 6 days right now, so thats a decent savings.. over the course of a year or two the 50 Lb. tank will pay for itself.


----------



## Illumination (Jan 19, 2011)

add a little grow big to your mix...need the n...awesome 'bout the tank-to about 650 ppm total....in other words use same mix and add grow big to up total ppms to 650-700=1.3-1.4 ec


Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Jan 19, 2011)

Illumination said:


> add a little grow big to your mix...need the n...awesome 'bout the tank
> 
> Namaste'


What about the black spots? Getting black spots like small burn or edge cal-mag def's on top leaves....this is on plants that weren't burnt initially...thik the Grow Big will help offset that too?

Also the other leaves, look super dark green. I mean they are not light green at all.....like typical low Nitrogen plants.....it looks like plenty of nitrogen, I'm wondering if the spotting/burn marks/heat stress looking marks are some kind of deficiency? You think its only Nitrogen Lumi? Seems unlikely to me given I just fed a lot of Grow Big last week, but I suppose its possible....week 3 and 4 (last two weeks) require Grow Big and I fed it full strength 2 feedings per week on both of these last 2 weeks so I doubt its that...this week (week5) is the week Fox Farms quits using Grow Big for the rest of the cycle...any further thoughts? 

I'll get pics up tomorrow to help show what I'm talking about..

X


----------



## Illumination (Jan 19, 2011)

cut back to 2 ml on the silica and 8 ml on the cal-mag

namaste

ps while it may appear that they need more they are actually blocking each other...so need to reduce the K or silica


----------



## xivex (Jan 19, 2011)

Illumination said:


> cut back to 2 ml on the silica and 8 ml on the cal-mag
> 
> namaste
> 
> ps while it may appear that they need more they are actually blocking each other...so need to reduce the K or silica


I was thinking there might be some form of lockout...my meter was slightly off and I recalibrated it yesterday, found it off about 0.2 pH, so it could have been a bit low on the pH the last week and some lockout could have occured.

2 mL Silica, Check!

8 mL Cal-Mag, ??? You want me to increase the Cal-Mag from 5mL to 8 mL?

Just wanna be sure I dont fuck this up, as I'm gonna water tomorrow and will use plain RO water with the Silica and Cal-Mag and a dash of Grow Big..


----------



## Illumination (Jan 19, 2011)

I never have even read a feeding schedule ...read the plants...there was no n whatsoever in your last feed aside from the smidgen you get from cal mag and that's if everything breaks down right but I doubt that is occurring much..so try out the recommended mix...and pour 2 gallons straight ph'ed water through them before you feed 'em....and do not wait..right after the 2 gallon rinse feed 'em as suggested and let's see what happens..

Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Jan 19, 2011)

include the bloombastic just dont up it yet


----------



## xivex (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok ok lemme recap. Tomorrow gonna pour 2gal water (plain pH'd RO water nothing added) through them as a mini flush. Then immediately feedthem a gallon of :

2 mL silica
8 mL calmag
10 mL hygrozyme
*20 mL big bloom*
2 mL Bloombastic

..... And maybe like 3 mL grow big?

Did I get it?


----------



## Illumination (Jan 19, 2011)

xivex said:


> Ok ok lemme recap. Tomorrow gonna pour 2gal water (plain pH'd RO water nothing added) through them as a mini flush. Then immediately feedthem a *half gallon* of :
> 
> 2 mL silica
> 8 mL calmag
> ...



Yes ...once everything but gb is in use gb to get to 700 ppm...and at least 20 ml bb...if 3 gallon containers use 1 gallon of feed water each...if 5 use 2 gallon feed water...you will see why


----------



## xivex (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah sorry, meant to put "*15 mL Big Bloom*"..was thinking 3 teaspoons, 15 mL and wrote 3 mL... LOL. I'll edit the post. Got it, updated the post with your recommended 20 mL big bloom. Will give em 2 gal plain then 1 gal feed at the listed recommended ppm's..

OH and Lumi...Thanks man!  Made my night...will do this tomorrow afternoon and try to get pics up tomorrow evening sometime late..

X


----------



## xivex (Jan 21, 2011)

*Update! Day 34 Flowering, Day 94 Total...*

So today I did the flush....I followed Illumination's guidelines.....I setup my 2'x4' Botanicare Tray with Sump pump in it and put two plants into the tray at a time. Poured 2 gallons of plain RO water, pH'd to 6.4-6.5, into each plant container. I then followed that immediately with 1 gallon of feed solution of the following mix:

20 mL Fox Farm's Big Bloom (micro)
2 mL Bloombastic (bloom)
8 mL Cal-Mag+
2 mL Silica
10 mL Hygrozyme
3 mL Fox Farm's Grow Big (Grow)
*850 ppm, 6.5 pH (EC x 0.5 TDS Scale)*


I'm hoping this fixes any problems, plus its good to do a flush before upping the Bloombastic from 2 mL to 4 mL in week 6 (next week). So this should prepare me for that nicely. 

Should I still supplement Myco in week 6 one last time? Or just leave it that my last time I supplemented was week 4.5?

The buds seem to be thickening up this week, as they look much fatter than the last time I saw them about 2-3 days ago..hope they continue to put on weight! Shooting for day 60'ish harvest, will watch and see! 


*Group Shot of most of the plants at once...*




*Misc LSD Plant shots....see the burn/cal-mag spotting on several of them? *





*The lone Jock Horror pic..still looking good!*




*THOUGHTS? COMMENTS? IDEAS?*

*THANKS RIU!*

X


----------



## Illumination (Jan 21, 2011)

look at more like 70-75 days on the lsd...probably even longer on the jock horror


looking awesome

Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Jan 21, 2011)

Illumination said:


> look at more like 70-75 days on the lsd...probably even longer on the jock horror
> 
> 
> looking awesome
> ...


Thanks man! You think the Jock is gonna take longer? Maybe the pic is deceiving because in person to me it looks like its a week ahead of the LSDs...much more frosty and thicker bud. Supposed to be about a 60 day strain for the Jock and 60-65 for the LSD, but your right I've heard the LSDs run long, so I certainly wouldn't be surprised if it goes to 70-75 days, particularly the sativa phenos, they are def about 10 days behind the shorter indica phenos.

X


----------



## Illumination (Jan 21, 2011)

after the pistils recede and the calyxes swell then it is all trich color which decides for me

Namaste


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 21, 2011)

Looking rock star! I had faith that you would do really well. I think your fine without adding more myco. They reproduce on their own and I'm sure they are loving that soil and hygrozyme. Nice to see a proper, non cheap skate grow. 

Wait till the last 2 weeks, the swelling will blow your mind!


----------



## medimaker (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like I'm late to the party, Subbed!

How did the flush go? 
Our rooms are similar in equipment. Good choice on the 20amp circuits, I use them as well for 1000w digital ballasts and 2 of them draw only 8.3 amps. Plus it keeps my lights off of my 15amp circuits that I use for other stuff.

Hey bro, opinions are like a$$holes\\everyones got one! lol But if you want I'll give you mine.
I think you have nute burn plus toxic salt buildup. Let me explain. I noticed you like to keep the soil a bit dry, plus you have constant air circulation, dehumidifier and AC (awesome setup PS). These things take moisture from the air, from the plants leaves, roots replace that moisture- right we all know that. So as your soil is drying the EC level increases, your saltiness increases. Like taking a cup of salt water from the ocean, as the fluid level decreases with evaporation the EC increases. Roots don't like that- they stop uptaking, various nutes start to get unabsorbed, its becoming toxic. Then you hit it with your water, that only dilutes whats already there, the plants are playing catchup in that window of diluted salts. Soil gets dry and salty then fed again, maybe with extra to fix the deficiency. So ya you have deficiencies but mostly because things are not optimal underground for the roots to thrive. These plants are crazy resilient but waisting some energy trying to fix themselves. 
I think you said you ph at 6.5? I find that a bit high, especially when handheld pens have a +- of 0.1 so sometimes 6.5 can be 6.6 and if you've ever said 6.6 was close enough, you get where I'm going.
As a rule when I add additives I reduce my base food. I've never started past 50% full strength with a new additive or enhancer. Never gone above 75%
I have a completely sealed room, no air in or out. So I cant comment on CO2 consumption.

Awesome grow! Going to be a great harvest


----------



## xivex (Jan 24, 2011)

Thx medimaker. Glad your subbed. 

The flush went well. They seem to be doing better. Yeah im sure the soil gets pretty dry. Next time im gonna use the 5 gal pots as they can go longer between waterings. Yeah i was thinking ill move to ph at 6.3 from now on. Just have seen various "optimum soil ph" numbers. My room has air leaks in some places that will get fixed next cycle. Next cycle things will be different! .


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Jan 26, 2011)

Ya ive notice during flower the 3 galls are hard to keep happy and moist, its about every 48 hours it seems like, i also use about 1/2 soil and 1/2 coco also


----------



## Illumination (Jan 26, 2011)

xivex said:


> Thx medimaker. Glad your subbed.
> 
> The flush went well. They seem to be doing better. Yeah im sure the soil gets pretty dry. Next time im gonna use the 5 gal pots as they can go longer between waterings. Yeah i was thinking ill move to ph at 6.3 from now on. Just have seen various "optimum soil ph" numbers. My room has air leaks in some places that will get fixed next cycle. Next cycle things will be different! .


in soil the ph widow is 5.8-6.8....and will fluctuate ...as long as in this window in soil you are fine....IMHHO...6.3 is my target but it really isn't a big deal in soil or soiless container mediums

Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Jan 27, 2011)

*Update! Day 40 Flowering, Day 100 Total...*

Everything is going pretty well in the room. You can definitely see the burn on about 3 plants. Check the pics...it doesn't seem to be getting tons worse though, I think we nipped it in the bud, and now I just have to live with it like that until chop...sigh..  Next cycle will be better! I have learned SOOOOO much thanks to many of you!! Enjoy the pics....hairs haven't receded in the slightest yet, still packing on hairier and hairer by the week. Thinking they will start receeding in the next 7-10 days. Then for the swell! Some of the colas are gonna be fucking massive! 

*Group Shots of most of the room now!  *




*Pics of one of my LSD sativa phenos' main colas..* (the tallest one in the room, about 7' tall from the ground to the tip of this cola now)... this bitch is gonna be big. The calyxes haven't even swollen yet, its just getting hairier! The hand pic doesn't even do it justice...




*Misc LSD Bud Shots from various plants in the room...*






*Single Pic of the Jock Horror's Main Cola... *




*THOUGHTS? COMMENTS? IDEAS?*

*Thanks RIU!! *

X


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 27, 2011)

xivex said:


> *Update! Day 40 Flowering, Day 100 Total...
> *
> PICS UPLOADING AS YOU READ THIS....STICK AROUND!


yeah!! looking forward to it, plants look awesome!!


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 27, 2011)

Looking sweet, I would like to see some natural light pics, i have the same burn, right on the serated edges, I backed off and did 2 waterings with h20 and the last one with 1/2 strength. We will see. Don't forget the cal/mag this late it will help keep the fans "riddleme" green.


----------



## xivex (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Looking sweet, I would like to see some natural light pics, i have the same burn, right on the serated edges, I backed off and did 2 waterings with h20 and the last one with 1/2 strength. We will see. Don't forget the cal/mag this late it will help keep the fans "riddleme" green.


Calmag is added every watering because i use ro water.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 27, 2011)

my Wife would be muttering "Stoner, he already told you that"


----------



## xivex (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> my Wife would be muttering "Stoner, he already told you that"


Hehe. All good bro. I understand completely.

Ill see if i can get a natural light pic for you. Its tough to do that due to my schedule right now.


----------



## xivex (Jan 29, 2011)

*Update! Day 42 Flowering, Day 102 Total...*

So here are some pics right before lights on from this morning. You can REALLY see the burn/deficiency/whatever the fuck problem with 3 of the plants in the middle. 3 of them have some seriously burnt up leaves...the others have a bit of burn, but not like this. 

I think I've been underfeeding the last few weeks also. Even with the 4 mL Bloombastic, silica, calmag, grow big, big bloom, and hygrozyme my ppms are still onky like 800 ppm (EC x 0.5 scale). Today was the first day they got the 4 mL of Bloombastic. I will continue the Bloombastic at 4 mL until the last week or 10 days before harvest when I start the all water only flush..Enjoy the pics, what do you guys think?


*Burnt LSD Plants in middle of room..*



*Group Pics of the room with and without HPS lights on..*




*Misc Pics of my LSD plants..*




*Single Pic of the Jock Horror's Main Cola... *





*COMMENTS? THOUGHTS? IDEAS?

THANKS RIU!
*
X


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey man they aren't too bad really, don't worry about it. If you cook the shit out of them real good the fans completely fall off trust me I know... lol and that bud will still be very smokeable, just not quite same yield.

I see from your group shot they are kinda everywhere, width and height wise. Is that because of multiple strains? Do you have plans to even things out? I just know when my canopy is most even I get the best yields due to light efficiency.

Keep it up through the end, looks like a nice size harvest... hope you get 2 elbows.


----------



## Illumination (Jan 30, 2011)

xivex said:


> *Update! Day 42 Flowering, Day 102 Total...*
> 
> So here are some pics right before lights on from this morning. You can REALLY see the burn/deficiency/whatever the fuck problem with 3 of the plants in the middle. 3 of them have some seriously burnt up leaves...the others have a bit of burn, but not like this.
> 
> ...


Wow!!! How the hell did you burn or lockout that bad for that long before flushing? Some advice my friend ...at the first real confirmed sign of burn or lockout do a complete flush with 3 times container capacity immediately followed by 1/2 dosage complete with micros and all will almost always halt it in its tracks then improve in a day or two....But you still have some really pretty buds...and if you dry cure correctly you will find out why I LOVE this strain...

Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Jan 30, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Hey man they aren't too bad really, don't worry about it. If you cook the shit out of them real good the fans completely fall off trust me I know... lol and that bud will still be very smokeable, just not quite same yield.
> 
> I see from your group shot they are kinda everywhere, width and height wise. Is that because of multiple strains? Do you have plans to even things out? I just know when my canopy is most even I get the best yields due to light efficiency.
> 
> Keep it up through the end, looks like a nice size harvest... hope you get 2 elbows.


Hey someguy15 thx! No not multiple strains. All lsd except 1. From seed. Canopy is unmanageable due to lack of space in the room. Again, next cycle will be different! 




Illumination said:


> Wow!!! How the hell did you burn or lockout that bad for that long before flushing? Some advice my friend ...at the first real confirmed sign of burn or lockout do a complete flush with 3 times container capacity immediately followed by 1/2 dosage complete with micros and all will almost always halt it in its tracks then improve in a day or two....But you still have some really pretty buds...and if you dry cure correctly you will find out why I LOVE this strain...
> 
> Namaste'


No idea man. Youve been here and seen it all go down. Live and learn, right? The buds do indeed still look tasty. Well see what i get yield wise. Thinking a pound.


----------



## medimaker (Jan 30, 2011)

Plants really pack the weight on during the last 2-3 weeks. 

Looking good!


----------



## xivex (Jan 30, 2011)

medimaker said:


> Plants really pack the weight on during the last 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Looking good!


Thx medimaker! Im hoping i pull a pound off the 8 of em. Thats not asking too much i think. 2oz per plant seems reasonable and easily achievable. Man i have so many things im doing different next cycle. I cant wait to harvest these bitches. I noticed the jock horror hairs are starting to turn slight orange in color. Thinking 2-3 weeks on i and 3-4 on the lsds. The lsds still are all white haired. But the calyxes are starting to swell!


----------



## medimaker (Jan 30, 2011)

xivex said:


> Thx medimaker! Im hoping i pull a pound off the 8 of em. Thats not asking too much i think. 2oz per plant seems reasonable and easily achievable. Man i have so many things im doing different next cycle. I cant wait to harvest these bitches. I noticed the jock horror hairs are starting to turn slight orange in color. Thinking 2-3 weeks on i and 3-4 on the lsds. The lsds still are all white haired. But the calyxes are starting to swell!


If you don't already have one get a 30x lighted pocket microscope. It takes the guess work out of harvesting.
Ya I think your on track for a pound +
Just keep it slow and steady until the end, make your drastic changes for the next grow. 

The magic is in the flush and the cure.


----------



## xivex (Jan 30, 2011)

Ill try to rock steady! . Thx for he advice all! One love


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 31, 2011)

Dude. Your easily going to get 2oz for each plant. More like 4


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 31, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/395728-very-nice-cheap-hand-lens.html

Buy 2 or three. If you drop them the light can stop working. Amazing good lens for so cheap.


----------



## jaimee d (Feb 1, 2011)

Really enjoyed reading your grow log here! I have the same seeds going (LSD) from Attitude! Wow did you do a great job with your grow room! I just had a room framed and finished in my basement, but I am going the (2) tent route, so I can have a veg room and a bloom room.


----------



## xivex (Feb 1, 2011)

jaimee d said:


> Really enjoyed reading your grow log here! I have the same seeds going (LSD) from Attitude! Wow did you do a great job with your grow room! I just had a room framed and finished in my basement, but I am going the (2) tent route, so I can have a veg room and a bloom room.



Thx jaimee d. Glad you like it. I may be a beginner but ive learned tons that i cant wat to utilize in my next cycle. Plus it sounds like ive now got a clone connection in colorado so i think ill be getting even better genetics next cycle! . Im stoked and can hardly wait for round 2. So many things im gonna tweak in my room next cycle. Gonna rip the tarp down and grow 5 bushes across the entire room. One under each of the 5-400w lights. Gonna LST the shit outta them to keep the canopy even and prevent the way my room is now....how i can barely get in it. LoL!

The tents are very nice. Wish i had anther safe place to put one so i could use it as a clone/veg tent and go perpetual. 

My lsds are now smelling spicy nutty sweet musk. And my jock....wow this one smells like a fruity hazey bouquet of fruit! Its mouthwatering. Very great smell!


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 1, 2011)

Yo Xivex. Give them an accurate FIM at about 5-6 nodes and it will give you a bounty of shooots to LST with. 

Sounds like a good plan you have there. Maybe some custom tomato cages would really help get a nice wide and even canopy?


----------



## FullMelt (Feb 3, 2011)

sweet grow man,mine look like midgets compared to your girls.


----------



## xivex (Feb 3, 2011)

FullMelt said:


> sweet grow man,mine look like midgets compared to your girls.


Thx man! Pics coming this weekend for end of week 7 shots. They are really fattening up and frosting up nicely. Stay tuned!


----------



## puck1969 (Feb 3, 2011)

I am growing LSD also, about to flower this week. Any possibility 
you can give a smoke report after all is said and done? I have heard some 
different reports and would like to see what you think!


----------



## xivex (Feb 3, 2011)

puck1969 said:


> I am growing LSD also, about to flower this week. Any possibility
> you can give a smoke report after all is said and done? I have heard some
> different reports and would like to see what you think!


Expect the full detailed report around early to mid april.


----------



## puck1969 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks, looking forward to it!


----------



## medimaker (Feb 4, 2011)

We demand an update! Lol
How they looking?


----------



## xivex (Feb 4, 2011)

They are looking good. Jock looks about 2 weeks out to me. Hairs are orange'ing up now. The lsds seem a few weeks out still. Particularly the beastly sativas. I bet theyre gonna go another month. 

Pics sunday!!


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 4, 2011)

Are you considering lowering the amount of lights on time? I suggested that another guy lower his light time and this is the mail he sent me after he did...
_
man when i switched them buds into 10/14, they didnt respond too much in the first couple days, and i was thinkin it was about harvest time, but then the next day i went in there and the buds are exploding with new growth, there covered in white hairs again and thickening up really well...it really seems to have stimulated it to grow more and thicken up real nice, definately different from the last crop... i took a couple little buds to see what the ripeness is so far, but im lettin the main stuff go a couple more weeks to see how much more they'll grow....THANKS! _


----------



## xivex (Feb 4, 2011)

Ill give that a try starting sunday which is day 50 for me (start of week 8 ). 

When the hairs on my jock are about half orange half white, how long do you think itll take? Is my 2 week guess accurate? Ballparkish?

X


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 4, 2011)

xivex said:


> When the hairs on my jock are about half orange half white, how long do you think itll take? Is my 2 week guess accurate? Ballparkish?
> 
> X


So your a natural red head? I think that when you turn 50 or so your jock hairs should start turning white.


----------



## xivex (Feb 4, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> So your a natural red head? I think that when you turn 50 or so your jock hairs should start turning white.


I knew as soon as i re-read my post someone would comment as such... No surprise it was you who claimed the rights! 



X


----------



## Illumination (Feb 4, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> So your a natural red head? I think that when you turn 50 or so your jock hairs should start turning white.


*ROTFLMFAO!!!*


----------



## puck1969 (Feb 5, 2011)

LOL Super Sunday!


----------



## Icky (Feb 5, 2011)

Lolol

Hey what do you guys reckon about dropping the hours to 10/12 or even 10/10?

My controller allows for that, would 12 hours of night-time still be enough? No reason for it not to be hey?


----------



## xivex (Feb 6, 2011)

*HELLO RIU!*

*Update! Day 50 Flowering, Day 110 Total...*

So today is day 50 of flowering my LSDs and my sole Jock Horror. Everything is going okay, I believe the "burn" I saw was actually most likely a Phosphorous (P) Deficiency as the purplish/reddish spots that originally looked like a cal-mag deficiency now have crisped many leaves up and purpled stems and I believe it was probably due to UNDER FEEDING, NOT BURN. Live and learn, next cycle will be better!  What do you think?

Anyhow, my Jock Horror is VERY VERY CLOSE to being done and getting the chop! The hairs are almost entirely orange now and have receeded back into the calyxes mostly, additionally, the calyxes have swollen a lot. I scoped a leaf from the main cola as well as a bud chunk I cut out of one of the lower buds. The trichomes are mostly clear to cloudy, more cloudy, but I only saw maybe 2 amber trichs total. Thinking I'm very very close tho! What do you think? When should I cut her?


*3 pics of my Jock Horror..how long till chop? She's supposed to be 55-60 days, and today is day 50...*




*Random Pics of Misc. LSD Buds and Colas...still not near ready.. Calyxes have begun to swell, hairs still white....*




*Group Shots of the room now...see the "burn" ? I think it was most likely a deficiency as I haven't fed anything over 900 ppm yet....so hard to believe its burn..*




*THOUGHTS? COMMENTS? IDEAS?*

*Thanks RIU!*


X


----------



## xivex (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh and LF...I followed your advice. I reduced my light schedule from 12/12 today to 10/14. Hopefully this will help the LSDs mature faster. I've also been backing the CO2 and temperatures down very slightly the last 3-4 days also...running 1000 ppm right now. Gonna drop it down to 800 after I harvest the Jock.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 6, 2011)

I like mostly cloudy with a hint of amber then I chop...the amber IMHHO is thc degradation and I want all my thc...not cbn

Sure are looking awesome my friend... very impressed by your job well done...

Now the hard part is beginning...

Namaste'


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah that JH looks almost done. 
What ever the problem was looks like you fixed it.

I'm about 2 weeks behind you:


----------



## xivex (Feb 6, 2011)

Illumination said:


> I like mostly cloudy with a hint of amber then I chop...the amber IMHHO is thc degradation and I want all my thc...not cbn
> 
> Sure are looking awesome my friend... very impressed by your job well done...
> 
> ...


Yeah I've done loads of research on THC/CBD/CBN and other cannabinoids and the interaction between such compounds...I find it fascinating quite frankly..science is just beginning to understand this. Totally agree about the THC and CBN....plus my humboldt bud said "Amber?!? NO!" When I asked him about harvest windows...he said really its best if you know the strain and know the days it needs, but other than that, milky is the way to go, not amber, at least not a lot, a tiny tiny bit, sure...as you said! 

Not the best job, but wtf right it was my first attempt. And I made lots of mistakes.. no surprise (I am a stoner after all.. lol). Thanks for the compliments my friend. I certainly wouldn't have made it this far without the help of wonderful RIU'ers like you, Bonzi, and LF..



Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Yeah that JH looks almost done.
> What ever the problem was looks like you fixed it.
> 
> I'm about 2 weeks behind you:


Yeah honestly it could be burn or deficiency I'm no expert and at this point I could fucking care less!  I just want me buds to finish up! 

Your plants are getting some super wooliness to them Bonzi! Very hairy like an old Russian..  NIIIIICCCEE! 


Thanks guys,

X


----------



## puck1969 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am sooo impressed, congrat's! I just started flowering my LSD and I hope it comes out half as well.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 6, 2011)

xivex said:


> Oh and LF...I followed your advice. I reduced my light schedule from 12/12 I've also been backing the CO2 and temperatures down very slightly the last 3-4 days also...running 1000 ppm right now. Gonna drop it down to 800 after I harvest the Jock.


DUDE! Turn that shit OFF or at least below 600!! High concentrations of co2 can reduce potency in the last two weeks. It's also likely that it's a big reason for late maturity. Co2 inhibits the production of ethylene, which is a big factor in fruit ripening. 

You know the saying one bad apple spoils the whole bunch? The rotting apple is giving off shit loads of ethylene


----------



## Illumination (Feb 6, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> DUDE! Turn that shit OFF or at least below 600!! High concentrations of co2 can reduce potency in the last two weeks. It's also likely that it's a big reason for late maturity. Co2 inhibits the production of ethylene, which is a big factor in fruit ripening.
> 
> You know the saying one bad apple spoils the whole bunch? The rotting apple is giving off shit loads of ethylene



thank you I missed that....legallyflying you are great peeps!!!

Namaste'


----------



## fletchman (Feb 6, 2011)

xivex said:


> *HELLO RIU!*
> 
> *Update! Day 50 Flowering, Day 110 Total...*
> 
> ...


 
Do you have any short bushey LSD? I see they are much stronger than the sativa type as far as feedings,ect.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 7, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Do you have any short bushey LSD? I see they are much stronger than the sativa type as far as feedings,ect.


Like this?


lol....cool


Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Feb 7, 2011)

No worries. Yes i have some indica and some sativa phenos.


----------



## fletchman (Feb 7, 2011)

xivex said:


> No worries. Yes i have some indica and some sativa phenos.


Cool Im curious what the short bushey Mazar pheno does on yield, I have two of them.


----------



## fletchman (Feb 7, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 1427371
> 
> lol....cool
> ...


I have two of those, did you finish that one out yet?


----------



## xivex (Feb 7, 2011)

*Update! Day 51 Flowering, Day 111 Total...* 

So today following LF and Lumi's great advice (Thanks guys!), I lowered the temps a few degrees so the night time temps will be around 71-72F (will have to see what the Sentinel CHHC-4 reports in a day or two)....and set the CO2 ppm down to 400 ppm (slightly above ambient).

I flushed the Jock Horror (3 gal smart pot) with 9 gallons of RO water with only 15 mL of CLEAREX, pH'd to 6.4pH. Everything went great with the flush. I scoped a nice looking sugar leaf from the main cola to see where the trichs are at...still mostly clear/cloudy, no amber really to speak of (maybe saw one amber trich)..so I think its got at least a few days left...thinking I'll check it Wednesday to see if Thursday AM harvest is good, or if not, give it one more plain watering and check for Saturday harvest. Plan on harvesting about 30 mins before "lights on". I won't be able to do the dark period with the Jock Horror as I still have 7 LSDs in the room that need the light, and getting it out of the room without chopping would just break all kinds of branches at this point...so whatev. Dark period for the LSDs, but not the Jock Horror... 

Anyhow, I also noticed the the 10/14 light schedule and the lessened CO2 (had decreased it the last few days before dropping it to 400ppm today) DID IN FACT seem to help ripen the LSDs somewhat. Other than the 3 sativa phenos that are super tall and lanky and probably at least a week behind the other LSDs, the non-sativa phenos are looking closer! The calyxes are really swelling and the hairs are still white, but I'm starting to see HINTS of color in them and they are receeding slowly so I think we'll start to see the LSD hairs color up in the next week or so..

So things are going great! ONE LOVE TO YOU ALL!  I'M SUPER HAPPY TODAY AND CAN'T WAIT TO HARVEST THE JOCK! 

*THOUGHTS? IDEAS? COMMENTS?*

*THANKS RIU!*


X


----------



## fletchman (Feb 7, 2011)

Any pictures of the Mazar-I-Sharif Pheno?


----------



## xivex (Feb 7, 2011)

Look for the short ones in the group shots at the far left of the room. Thats all the pics i got of it. Maybe this weekend ill see if i can get you a better pic of the shorter indica phenos.


----------



## BrandonT (Feb 8, 2011)

The right time is cloudy, waiting for amber is to long unless you want a couchlock more sleepy stone, lots of people love this stone but if you want a more upper high with the highest thc content you should harvest

when you start to see cloudy its the peak thc levels, from now on the thc will start to degrade producing 
cbn (CBN: 
cannabinol - a degradation product of THC, produces a depressant effect, &#8216;fuzzy&#8217; forehead)

and CBD 
(CBD: cannabidiol - previously believed to be psychoactive, or to contribute to the high by interacting with other cannabinoids, conversely the most recent research indicates that CBD has negligible effect on the high, it is however a strong anti-inflammatory, and may take the edge off some THC effects, such as anxiety. CBD as a non-psychoactive cannabinoid appears to be helpful for many medical conditions. CBD biosynthesizes into cannabinol (CBN) & tetrahydrocannabinol (THC).

While you may be increasing the total THC level in the bud by allowing half of the glands to go opaque, the bud will also have a larger percentage of THC breakdown products such as CBN, which is why some people choose to harvest earlier while most of the secretory cavities are still clear.

the fact that you picked sativas makes me think you would like an upper high, more then a relaxing sleepy high
if your wife wanted one indica let that one amber, guessing as thats the sleepy high she wanted
for the sativas i reccomend harvesting if the high you want is a social, happy upper


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 8, 2011)

Xivex, If you want some serious botanical knowledge about harvest and what the fuck is going on inside the plant. Grab a beer, a note book and navigate over to this link. 

http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/botany.html#Chapter 4 - Maturation and Harvesting of Cannabis

Then you can get high and talk about poly chained hydrocarbons and the cycle of hydroxyl group conversion to CBD and THC. I mean, if your stoner friends want to know if UV light will produce more THC then all you have to say is....

_"Some work that Raphael Mechoulam has done centered around the role of ultraviolet light in the bio-synthesis of THC acids and minor cannabinoids. In the laboratory, Mechoulam has converted CBD acid to THC acids by exposing a solution of CBD acid in n-hexane to ultraviolet light of 235-285 nm. for up to 48 hours. This reaction uses atmospheric oxygen molecules (02) and is irreversible; however, the yield of the conversion is only about 15% THC acid, and some of the products formed in the laboratory experiment do not occur in living specimens. Four types of isomers or slight variations of THC acids (THCA) exist. Both Delta1-THCA and Delta6-THCA are naturally occurring isomers of THCA resulting from the positions of the double bond on carbon 1 or carbon 6 of the geraniol portion of the molecule They have approximately the same psychoactive effect; however, Delta1-THC acid is about four times more prevalent than Delta6-THC acid in most strains. Also Alpha and Beta forms of Delta1-THC acid and Delta6-THC acid exist as a result of the juxtaposition of the hydrogen (H) and the carboxyl (COOH) groups on the olivetolic acid portion of the molecule It is suspected that the psychoactivity of the a and ~ forms of the THC acid molecules probably does not vary, but this has not been proven. Subtle differences in psychoactivity not detected in animals by laboratory instruments, but often discussed by marijuana aficionados, could be attributed to additional synergistic effects of the four isomers of THC acid. Total psycho-activity is attributed to the ratios of the primary cannabinoids of CBC, CBD, THC and CBN; the ratios of methyl, propyl, and pentyl homologs of these cannabinoids; and the isomeric variations of each of these cannabinoids. Myriad subtle combinations are sure to exist. Also, terpenoid and other aromatic compounds might suppress or potentiate the effects of THCs.__"_


Or conversely, you could just say "kind of, sort of"


----------



## xivex (Feb 8, 2011)

Great link LF. Thx! Reading it now...

X


----------



## Illumination (Feb 8, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Xivex, If you want some serious botanical knowledge about harvest and what the fuck is going on inside the plant. Grab a beer, a note book and navigate over to this link.
> 
> http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/botany.html#Chapter 4 - Maturation and Harvesting of Cannabis
> 
> ...



Exactly...it does...kinda...well at least is seems to change the signature of the high...taking it to more of a trip and less of a down....so seems more potent because of the proportions of different acids cause it to feel more intense...but not actually increasing the content just the way it works and how it interacts with our cannabinoid receptors if you follow what I am lamely attempting to illustrate....science is da shit....but so is nature...oooh to be as good a scientist as nature...now that would be the shit

Namaste'


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 8, 2011)

Illumination, have you ever run UV lights in your grow? Kept going back and forth and finally I said "Is outdoor bud that much more dank than indoor bud?" the answer..no its not so no need to fuck with UV lghts.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 8, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Illumination, have you ever run UV lights in your grow? Kept going back and forth and finally I said "Is outdoor bud that much more dank than indoor bud?" the answer..no its not so no need to fuck with UV lghts.



But I feel that outdoors all the other uncontrollable factors inhibit its focusing solely on resin production for sunscreen... I run cmh and it is the non coated clear glass that does emit uvb in high enough quantities to influence things per a uvb meter and what I have found to be the uv levels of higher altitudes so I can't compare it on a personal grow level...but I know what I have smoked which received uv and those under hps only the high was more in league with what I like with the uv so therefore seems stronger to me...and have blindly identified the two forms through a colleague who is testing...he has already convinced himself and sold all his 1000 watters and replacing them 2 400 watt cmh per 1000....so 6....I cant prove or disprove but it is working for me

Namaste'


----------



## Danielsgb (Feb 9, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Exactly...it does...kinda...well at least is seems to change the signature of the high...taking it to more of a trip and less of a down....so seems more potent because of the proportions of different acids cause it to feel more intense...but not actually increasing the content just the way it works and how it interacts with our cannabinoid receptors if you follow what I am lamely attempting to illustrate....science is da shit....but so is nature...oooh to be as good a scientist as nature...now that would be the shit
> 
> Namaste'


Good God is there a lot to this that is still unclear. I wonder if I skew some of my data since it's not like I have a bunch of others comparing with me. To say A is better than B is between me and a handful of others. To only do one test at a time is near impossible too. The effects of Cannabis are still unclear. 4 neural receptor sites and 1 is studied, 1 is toyed with, 2 are un-researched. 
We're farther behind nature than we admit. A simple book on botany hits some basic plant functions which are unknown. Sure is fun to read huh.



legallyflying said:


> Illumination, have you ever run UV lights in your grow? Kept going back and forth and finally I said "Is outdoor bud that much more dank than indoor bud?" the answer..no its not so no need to fuck with UV lights.


I love the CMH for it's spectrum, I also toyed with a 2.0 UV-B Cfl. Adding the UV-B was dangerous. I wasn't able to keep it far enough away, so I got a 'sun burn'. I agree it's probably not worth it. My guess would be a tiny +% in anything.



Illumination said:


> But I feel that outdoors all the other uncontrollable factors inhibit its focusing solely on resin production for sunscreen... I run cmh and it is the non coated clear glass that does emit uvb in high enough quantities to influence things per a uvb meter and what I have found to be the uv levels of higher altitudes so I can't compare it on a personal grow level...but I know what I have smoked which received uv and those under hps only the high was more in league with what I like with the uv so therefore seems stronger to me...and have blindly identified the two forms through a colleague who is testing...he has already convinced himself and sold all his 1000 watters and replacing them 2 400 watt cmh per 1000....so 6....I cant prove or disprove but it is working for me
> 
> Namaste'


I know I would use 2 or 3 400W CMH over a 1000W anything. I can see him being sold on their benefits.
Lumi, & X, I know you've seen it. For anyone else there is a bunch of info on this in my *FrigiDare 2 Indica's Infrared Spectrum Trial*. I added a bunch of longer reading in my first grow journal [FONT=&quot]https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/313042-well-here-goes.htm
I just stored long reading there on this stuff. 
Hope it helps. It's mind numbing how much there is to learn. 
Daniels
[/FONT]


----------



## xivex (Feb 9, 2011)

It is indeed mind numbing Daniels! For me than one reason!!


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 9, 2011)

I was thinking of getting a mega ray UVB bulb at one time. They crank out ALOT of UVB...Like equal or more than the sun actually depending how close you put it. I just never hear people doing it all that much so I figured "meah".


----------



## jaimee d (Feb 9, 2011)

You really are doing such a great job xivex! Hope my first time grow is 1/2 as good as yours!


----------



## stlmatt (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Xivex, Things are looking good, I cant wait to see the final results. I must say after a good 3-4 week cure my LSD smokes real nice. I have my ak-48's vegging right now and will do another grow journal once I get a few weeks into flowering (mid march). I am hoping my change in water, light bulbs and pots are going to make a difference. 


Later: Stlmatt


----------



## xivex (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you all so much! Makes the effort of doing a grow journal worthwhile vs just reading and posting randomly. Im hoping it turns out real nice! Stay tuned for harvest shots of jock horror soon! 

Stlmatt nice veggies! . Like the airpots and new gear!


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice dense growth stllmatt!


----------



## xivex (Feb 10, 2011)

*Update! Day 54 Flowering, Day 114 Total...* 

*HELLO RIU!*

Chopped the jock horror this morning 30 mins before lights on. Used my green lights to see while chopping her. Just got back from trimming her. Smoked my scissor hash already to ease the pain. . Tasty! 

Got her hanging in a dry net right now in a closet. 70 F, 45% rH. Lights off, total darkness. No fan, but there is a slight breeze due to the ac floor vent in the closet. Its a large walk-in closet too so plenty of room for her buds to breathe inside. Pics of her buds n a few days. Lsds still a good 10-14 days out me thinks..will keep an eye on em!

Thanks!

X


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice! 
I don't use a fan in my drying box anymore. They were drying way too fast.


----------



## JimBro (Feb 10, 2011)

Great stuff. I'm wishing I had popped my LSDs now. Looking forward to the upcoming pics.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 10, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Nice!
> I don't use a fan in my drying box anymore. They were drying way too fast.


 I like to put a dehumidifier in the space and set it at 40%. Doesn't produce too much heat and keeps the RH in perfect check.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## xivex (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks LF.


----------



## kstampy (Feb 12, 2011)

Kind of a noob sealed room question for ya but how does the mini split work in conjunction with your chhc 4? I am looking to pick up both for my next room. Do you not attach them since AFAIK mini splits have their own control unit? Wouldn't a 16-18k btu mini split pull too much for the 15A breakers it has? Thanks


----------



## xivex (Feb 12, 2011)

kstampy said:


> Kind of a noob sealed room question for ya but how does the mini split work in conjunction with your chhc 4? I am looking to pick up both for my next room. Do you not attach them since AFAIK mini splits have their own control unit? Wouldn't a 16-18k btu mini split pull too much for the 15A breakers it has? Thanks


It doesnt. The mini split isnt hooked up to the chhc-4. Currently only using the chhc-4 to control co2. It could tho if setup right. Look at sentinels power expansion modules for that purpose.


----------



## xivex (Feb 12, 2011)

*UPDATE!!*

Not done drying yet, just felt like putting pics up. The dry will prolly go 4-5 days imho at the rate its going. Bud feels soft and velvety right now! 

So the Jock didn't yield as much as I thought it would, probably harvested it a bit too early, and it also seems less dense than it had looked on the plant by far. You can see it in the pics...see the stem? Looks sparser than i had originally thought now that its deflated some. It might just be the strain and the stress I put on it, but it looks like I maybe got 2 zips off it if I'm lucky...  It looks so tiny now that its had 2.5 days to shrink from the dry...I'm sure it'll shrink even more and look even worse soon...LOL! I'll have to weigh it before I jar it in a few more days to see where its at, just looking at it laid out in the dry-net though it really looks minimal, not much at all...

Eh, whatever, the LSD is where the big harvest is at, still got 7 of them bitches to harvest..the jock was more of an after thought to begin with anyhow..

So after 2.5 days of drying in my dry-net in a closet at ~70F, 43% rH as measured by a probe put in the middle of the dry-net, here are 3 pics of the main cola from the Jock Horror...



Not bad for my first real harvest ever, huh? Not the fucking greatest, but fuck me Id smoke it!!!! 

Oh oh ps.... Wtf is up withhow the dry net smooshes your buds on the side you lay them down in it on? I rotated them in the dry net turning each of them over to evenly dry them. When doing this, i noticed the side of the buds laying on the drynet now looks flatter, like semi-smooshed! . Wtf?! Not like stepped on or some shit but nontheless its noticeable...sigh 

Anyone else use drynets notice this? Have any tips to prevent this?

*COMMENTS? THOUGHTS? IDEAS?*

Thanks RIU,

X


----------



## JimBro (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks pretty dam good to me. Looking forward to that smoke report.


----------



## kstampy (Feb 13, 2011)

That's normal with the drying net, I run a few lines of twist tie through each tier and hang within instead of smooshing them.


----------



## Icky (Feb 14, 2011)

Fuckin' nice bro!! Might not be the bulk of ya harvest but I would 'moke that shit in a second!

I've used a drying net without too much drama in that department? Or maybe I'm just not observant enough!


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice dude! I heard the nets can do that flattening thing. My afgoeys look very similar in terms of density. How long you think you have left in the LSD?


----------



## xivex (Feb 14, 2011)

Prolly 2 weeks id guess. Calyxes swollen, plumping up more than the jock was, but hairs still white. Receeding, but still all white. Gonna scope some this week. Thinking of going plain water from this week on.


----------



## xivex (Feb 14, 2011)

Day 4 of the jock horror drying n a dry net....is 4 days enough for a proper dry? Kept it dark, 45% rH and 70f. What you think? I live in a dry area, i was using a humidifier and it still dried in 4 days to the point the stems were bendy not breaking but the outside of the buds felt slightly crispy, sound right?

Pulled the buds today. Put them in jars. Got a hygrometer in the jars, gonna try simons perfect cure where you open at 70% rH or higher and leave open a bit u til it drops down to about 60% rH and then reseal the jars and let cure another 12 hrs or so. He says 70% rH is too much, but at anything less than 55% rH curing stops and cannot be restarted. Gonna basically be combining gangaluvr's stickied cure thread cure cycles with the hygrometer in jars aspect of simons perfect cure! Getting this all down right before the big crop comes in!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 14, 2011)

yea, i use brown paper lunch bags or shoeboxes with airholes stabbed in them for another day or two before jarring, as i find the buds always get wet again and lose smell when i jar em after 4 days


----------



## xivex (Feb 14, 2011)

HookedOnChronic said:


> yea, i use brown paper lunch bags or shoeboxes with airholes stabbed in them for another day or two before jarring, as i find the buds always get wet again and lose smell when i jar em after 4 days


Cool tip, thanks man! Glad to have ya post, welcome and hi!  Hopefully that won't happen since I'm monitoring the humidity levels with a hygrometer in the jar...this is kind of a good test/trial run for me since its a measly yield off this one plant and the real crop is about to come in, this is kinda like a free practice run!  I'm thankful to have it! 

Thanks,

X


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 14, 2011)

word, free trial runs would be lovely!!

i suggest that because in my few harvests that extra day hang drying, or day early jarring, usually, fucks the hell outta the buds smell and taste

you have instruments to measure your levels so you have far more help than i do, i just go off what i know or think i know 

the only 2 strains by barneys farm i want to try are violator kush and LSD so THANK YOU for documenting your information brotha!

peace


----------



## xivex (Feb 14, 2011)

HookedOnChronic said:


> word, free trial runs would be lovely!!
> 
> i suggest that because in my few harvests that extra day hang drying, or day early jarring, usually, fucks the hell outta the buds smell and taste
> 
> ...


You may be entirely right on this cure and i may have to adjust before the lsds come down, well see! Thx for your advice and help bro! Im all about making the needed adjustments, since this is my first real grow, im semi experimenting with various processes and procedures just to see how they work for me in my environment, ya know?

I dont think i can post the cure link here cuz its from icmag, but just google: icmag simons cure and check out the link. Seems like its working great for tons of people. Hope it works for me! 

Im still siting on 10 more lsds and 20 violator kush beans from last order. Vk is def on my to do list, as is super lemon haze (got 5). Hoping o grow from clone this next cycle tho. We shall see! 

X


----------



## Illumination (Feb 14, 2011)

yes you can...i post the icmag cmh link all the time...they dont trip here much at all...part of why I like it so

Namaste'


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 14, 2011)

no way you got VK to,!!!!!! i can feel the jealousy flowing through me, 
thats awesome though as now i get help deciding which one to pick !!

ill check out that thread to

i just want you to be happy with your buds, 
and i kno the time i fucked them i wanted to throw it all out cause it went from beauty to nasty lol


----------



## xivex (Feb 14, 2011)

Illumination said:


> yes you can...i post the icmag cmh link all the time...they dont trip here much at all...part of why I like it so
> 
> Namaste'


Alright! Cool, wasn't sure...

Here's the *ICMAG SIMON'S PERFECT CURE LINK:* *http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237* Check it, its pretty nice mate! 




HookedOnChronic said:


> no way you got VK to,!!!!!! i can feel the jealousy flowing through me,
> thats awesome though as now i get help deciding which one to pick !!
> 
> ill check out that thread to
> ...


Yeah, it will prolly be a minute before I pop those VK's but they are DEFINITELY on my list...I've heard they are fucking dank as all hell, hardcore couchlock knock your dick in the dirt, and a huge yielder too, massive fat colas that you gotta watch out for mold in cuz they are so fucking thick...   

Gonna pop them in the summer/fall grow me thinks...next cycle is clone.

X


----------



## stlmatt (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey I see your almost done with the first grow, Nice JOB. I did alot of reading about curing before I cut my LSD down. Some people say dry untill the stem snap some say dont......I think if you dry until they snap, you have overdryed it. I dried in the dark and made sure I had pleanty of air movement, but not a fan blowing on them directly. I trimmed my buds before I dried them too....just try not to touch them to much......unless you like sticky fingers I dried mine untill they were slighly crispy to the touch, but the stems were still bending (Not snapping when bent). Placed in jars and filled jars 75%. Opened jars twice a day....you will notice they will become moist after the first day or so in the jars, I would rotate the buds each time I burped the jars. After about 7-10 days of burping and rotating the buds inside the jars, they seemed to be dry enough to leave in the jars until they are fully cured. All of my buds cured perfect, IMO They smoke smooth, burn just right and taste yummy........as well I have noticed an increase in knockout power now that they have a good 4 week cure. (keep jars stored in cool, dark place)

Good luck and I hope it turns out to be the best you ever had: StlMatt


----------



## xivex (Feb 14, 2011)

stlmatt said:


> Hey I see your almost done with the first grow, Nice JOB. I did alot of reading about curing before I cut my LSD down. Some people say dry untill the stem snap some say dont......I think if you dry until they snap, you have overdryed it. I dried in the dark and made sure I had pleanty of air movement, but not a fan blowing on them directly. I trimmed my buds before I dried them too....just try not to touch them to much......unless you like sticky fingers I dried mine untill they were slighly crispy to the touch, but the stems were still bending (Not snapping when bent). Placed in jars and filled jars 75%. Opened jars twice a day....you will notice they will become moist after the first day or so in the jars, I would rotate the buds each time I burped the jars. After about 7-10 days of burping and rotating the buds inside the jars, they seemed to be dry enough to leave in the jars until they are fully cured. All of my buds cured perfect, IMO They smoke smooth, burn just right and taste yummy........as well I have noticed an increase in knockout power now that they have a good 4 week cure. (keep jars stored in cool, dark place)
> 
> Good luck and I hope it turns out to be the best you ever had: StlMatt


Thx stlmatt!! Heres hopin they turn out perfect bro!


----------



## fletchman (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is a good link to curing,

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 15, 2011)

Great link I ordered the Caliber III hygrometer yesterday, $19.68 delivered.


----------



## xivex (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah bonzi, i ordered up 7 of em from ebay as well. Got it about the same as you per unit. Cant wait, been using the walmart brand with corded probe for now until those arrive. Seems to be going well so far, ill report more in a week...they have lost considerale smell, but i hear thats normal and it will slowly come back? Eh?

X 

Cigar humidor hygrometers are th emost accurate for the cost...huh? Makes sense if ya think about it!


----------



## Icky (Feb 15, 2011)

So.. could you just cure in a tent?

Smash it full of buds and use a climate controller to keep the ideal conditions?


----------



## xivex (Feb 15, 2011)

I dont see why not. As far as i know you just want cool, dark, and sealed inside something to slow oxidation and what not...

X


----------



## Illumination (Feb 15, 2011)

the idea is to keep it at 60-65 % rh as long as possible without molding to allow the fermentation to occur as completely as possible

Namaste'


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 15, 2011)

Well whatever you do, don't cure them under the stairs in a small cramped space. You may end up contorting your body to reach to the other side of the hanging wires and then realize you were kneeling on a gallon bag full of 10" long buds thereby crushing them to a pulp...

Me.. "dude, check out the harvest"
My buddy.. "sweet dude, whats in that bag over there"
me... "more huge buds"
my buddy.. "Dude!! WTF did you trim these with a framing hammer?"


----------



## xivex (Feb 15, 2011)

No doubt LF! 

Lumi, you nailed it bro! 

I like to have measurements and calculations, what can i say im a techie! . Makes me feel more secure when taking actual environmental measurements fom instrumental probes....not just saying, "yeah that seems right, i suppose.." 

Especially since i dont yet have tons of personal experience to draw upon...

Gonna get some weight meaurements and jar pics of my jock at end of this week..lsd pics this weekend, early next week...stay tuned everyone! Thaks for following! 

X


----------



## flamdrags420 (Feb 15, 2011)

wow man
your plants are some of the best Ive seen on here
wouldrep ya again if I could but I got ya earlier on my thread
keep up the great work
Love your techniques and approach to the philosophy of your growing


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 15, 2011)

It seems to me the bigger the "cureing chamber" the easier it would be to keep stable, like a great big humidor, although up to now i have not grown enough to have to worry about long term storage. I hope it's not like money... the more you have the more you spend.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't know if it's like money but I will say that on my last grow (first) I pulled 2.6 lbs. I had buds all over the place!! There were jars here, bags there, random piles over there. It was pretty fucking funny. In college I would spend an hour picking out bud flakes that fell in the carpet. I found a bud under my table saw last night that was probably equal to a $40 bag. I was like "huh, where did you come from?". Put him on a shelf to deal with later. 

Good problem to have


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 17, 2011)

Good cure links. Can't wait to see the conclusion and next round. Clones huh? What strains for next round?


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 17, 2011)

Can I just interrupt thing to tell you that Endless Sky clones take forever to fucking root and then the roots grow slow as hell. 3 weeks from cutting to transfer? Seriously? 

Thank you.


----------



## xivex (Feb 17, 2011)

Clones of as of yet unknown strain..  we shall see!! I may have just been lucky enough to stumble onto something brilliant thru a riu connection!  cant say much right now, just hoping it all works out smoothly.. Ill keep ya posted.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 17, 2011)

xivex said:


> Clones of as of yet unknown strain..  we shall see!! I may have just been lucky enough to stumble onto something brilliant thru a riu connection!  cant say much right now, just hoping it all works out smoothly.. Ill keep ya posted.


Are you speaking of frogsters idea ?


----------



## xivex (Feb 17, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Are you speaking of frogsters idea ?


Lmao...no. Not sure what idea frogster had, but defnot thinking about it.. 

X


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 17, 2011)

Well I can't say anything as he is applying for patents but he I'd developing some lighting hardware. You could probably PM him if your curious. He's in CO as well and I know he wants some growers to run tests.


----------



## alexonfire (Feb 17, 2011)

all i can say is WOW! setup and everything +rep


----------



## xivex (Feb 17, 2011)

alexonfire said:


> all i can say is WOW! setup and everything +rep


Thx alexonfire!


----------



## xivex (Feb 18, 2011)

*UPDATE! Day 6 of Curing for the Jock Horror Buds...* 

So today is about day 6 of the Jock Horror buds sitting in jars. I've learned a few things...one I probably could have dried it one more day, keep that in mind for the LSD harvest upcoming, as it was very wet the first day or two. Also, my Wal-Mart little corded probed digital hygrometer is much less accurate than my newly acquired Caliber III Digital Hygrometers (see left jar). Caliber III shows much higher rH% readings. So I've been adjusting accordingly to get the rH% down....left the lid of the jars open last night for about 10 hrs. Still high levels of rH%. I've pulled them out of the jars twice and left them out for an hour or so. I've been burping the jars about 3x/day. Still high rH% levels...my ambient air is about mid 60sF and about 25-30% humidity right now.

This isn't to say anything is gone wrong, because it hasn't. Just trying to follow Simon's Perfect Cure to a tee. Gotta get that rH% level to 60-65%, and mine is still wanting to hit 70%. Will keep a close eye on it. Here are the pics of my jock buds in the jars. They look less than they are because the hygrometers smoosh them down and the high rH% helps compress them into a big ball also. Thus, my reasoning for taking them out of the jars some too.

The smell is still mostly green, but not terrible, and I have noticed from burping the jars that the smell is SLOWLY SLOWLY starting to come back, I expect to have something tasty in 2 weeks.






*THOUGHTS? COMMENTS? IDEAS?

THANKS RIU!
*
X


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL I got My Caliber III the other day and I just love it. Fits perfect in the mason Jars, no more guess work. I need about 10 more LOL


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 18, 2011)

Shit I need about 30 more LMAO. I didn't get the caliber III, I got some other ebay ones for like $10 each. I got two and just figured the measurements in those two will be good for the whole lot. I am debating using a big tub or something for the first week or so of jarring. I just have two many jars. 48 right now. Should have gotten the gallon jars instead of the quarts. oh well.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm wondering the same thing, is a bigger container better for curing? seems it would be easier to maintain a stable environment.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 18, 2011)

I think as long as you can keep from crushing them your going to be golden. I am thinking about picking up one of those big long and short containers designed to store clothes under your bed.

I mean glass is best as it doesn't have a magnetic charge like plastic does, but I can't see me knocking off tons of trichomes anyways. The whole glass jar thing just seems like a pain in the ass and I suspect is for those growers that have a couple ounces, not a couple of pounds.


----------



## xivex (Feb 18, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> I think as long as you can keep from crushing them your going to be golden. I am thinking about picking up one of those big long and short containers designed to store clothes under your bed.
> 
> I mean glass is best as it doesn't have a magnetic charge like plastic does, but I can't see me knocking off tons of trichomes anyways. The whole glass jar thing just seems like a pain in the ass and I suspect is for those growers that have a couple ounces, not a couple of pounds.


True about glass and bigger harvests, but check out the ball widemouth jars. I can easily fit 3 ounces plus per jar. Those are the big ass jars in my pics.

Also, 420jars.com makes a huge ass jar. Its way overpriced, but it has a metal push seal type lid on it. Its the biggest one they make. Like 2.5 gallns or some shit. I picked one up recently for any main colas i dont wanna break apart to cure. This jar can easily hold a pound or more id say. Its fucking huge. Maybe 2 lbs. I put a qp in it and it swallowed it up like nothing with like a bajillion times more room still. 

X

Ps caliber iii rocks!! Love mine!!


----------



## xivex (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh LF and bonzi...

Just remembered this since were discussing non glass curing...my humboldt bud cures in turkey bags. They are food grade and air tight to hold in baked meat juice and shit. Of course their natural ambient air is super humid and cool, much different than mine, but still....and hes harvesting 35 bs plus per cycle, so....lil different..but the thought remains...

Turkey bags are huge and cheap...

Put a half pound or pound in one and tie a knot in it. Open it twice a day to burp it. Very similar principle, but much easier and cheaper than glass. 

I fucking hate pulling the buds out of the jar. Feels like im breaking trichs left and right getting them thru the lid...


----------



## puck1969 (Feb 19, 2011)

My LSD is coming up on 2 weeks flower and it's just getting to bud. Wanted to let you know a I am still
watchin' and waiting for your LSD harvest. That Jack Horror looks great! It's not the amount it's the 
QUALITY! How long did it take your LSD to show?


----------



## xivex (Feb 19, 2011)

puck1969 said:


> My LSD is coming up on 2 weeks flower and it's just getting to bud. Wanted to let you know a I am still
> watchin' and waiting for your LSD harvest. That Jack Horror looks great! It's not the amount it's the
> QUALITY! How long did it take your LSD to show?


 
Bout' 2 week'ish. Thx for tuning in bro!


----------



## xivex (Feb 19, 2011)

*Update! Day 63 Flowering, Day 123 Total...* 
Nothing terribly exciting here, just waiting for these fuckers to finish. Argh, they are taking forever. Plumped up fat ass thick colas, but the hairs are still white, even tho they are receeding. Scoped em again and thick fat little resin heads sitting on the stalks, mostly milky, no ambers yet tho....what ya think? Think I will be done in 2 weeks? Also, the rH% levels have been rising a lot at night, getting into the low 50's at night, too high for my liking now. I cranked the dehumidifier down to 30% to see if that keeps it sub-50's, or at least like a high rH% of like straight up 50, and not 54 or some shit..

Also, I added two Air King 9126 model commercial fans. These are the large pedestal oscillating fans. Put one on either side of these ladies to really create a wind tunnel. This should help mitigate any mold chances these last 2 weeks...substantial breeze!  So now there is 1 wall mount, 2 floor fans, 2 air king pedestal oscillatings, and one inline fan sitting on top of the carbon filter blowing on these ladies. Thats some serious air movement now!!! 






*THOUGHTS? COMMENTS? IDEAS?*

Thanks RIU! 

X


----------



## Illumination (Feb 19, 2011)

first sign of amber chop 'em.....IMHHO....Mine went 10 weeks last time.....and that is NOT long...

Namaste'


----------



## hippabilly420 (Feb 19, 2011)

wow man. Your grow has really gave me some serious high hopes man. I just started my first grow with some barney's lsd. I have two in veg right now. plan on using them for my mothers. veg 1 600. bud 2 600. 20 pound co2 system. using subcool's soil method. ill be doing back flips if mine comes out anything like yours. props man.


----------



## xivex (Feb 19, 2011)

Thx hippabilly! They may not be the prettiest plants, but believe me the buds are fucking dank looking and smelling! 

Hope they smoke as good as they look!

X


----------



## Illumination (Feb 19, 2011)

xivex said:


> Thx hippabilly! They may not be the prettiest plants, but believe me the buds are fucking dank looking and smelling!
> 
> Hope they smoke as good as they look!
> 
> X


Well I am more than confident that if you harvest with just a hint of amber and get your dry cure on right you will be blllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddd the fuck out by the LSD....space cadet herb of the highest order..

Namaste'


----------



## ddimebag (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey dude, I just started my LSD plant earlier this week! Have you ever had LSD from barney´s coffeeshop in amsterdam? Does it compare to the weed you harvested off your LSDs?


----------



## xivex (Feb 20, 2011)

ddimebag said:


> Hey dude, I just started my LSD plant earlier this week! Have you ever had LSD from barney´s coffeeshop in amsterdam? Does it compare to the weed you harvested off your LSDs?


Havent harvested it yet. Havent smoked it ever. Well see!!


----------



## ddimebag (Feb 20, 2011)

xivex said:


> Havent harvested it yet. Havent smoked it ever. Well see!!


Smelled like flowers and acacia honey the last time I had it...strong high too...


----------



## medimaker (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a pack of LSD, you guys have convinced me to drop them in my next grow.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 20, 2011)

yesssir xive! those LSD really beefed up

see how they are looking in 7 days, maybe some amber by then


----------



## xivex (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks guys! Yeah im hoping they come down soon!! Painful it is..


----------



## KylePeters420 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm curious where you have the compressor/condenser installed for your mini-split AC unit? I'm trying to figure out if they can be installed in an attic..


----------



## xivex (Feb 22, 2011)

KylePeters420 said:


> I'm curious where you have the compressor/condenser installed for your mini-split AC unit? I'm trying to figure out if they can be installed in an attic..


Mine is installed at the end of a storage hall two rooms over from my grow room.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 23, 2011)

xivex said:


> Mine is installed at the end of a storage hall two rooms over from my grow room.


 really so your dumping the heat from your grow room indoors? Interesting because I have never seen a condenser anywhere but outdoors.


----------



## xivex (Feb 23, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> really so your dumping the heat from your grow room indoors? Interesting because I have never seen a condenser anywhere but outdoors.


Yes. For concealment purposes, the condensor is hidden in a small storage hall that is completely hidden and unused.

There is minimal heat. This mitsubishi is damned effecient. Some, but really minimal...

X


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 24, 2011)

xivex said:


> Yes. For concealment purposes, the condensor is hidden in a small storage hall that is completely hidden and unused.
> 
> There is minimal heat. This mitsubishi is damned effecient. Some, but really minimal...
> 
> X


That's just wild n crazy.


----------



## xivex (Feb 24, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> That's just wild n crazy.


Wild n crazy like 26 SEER rating! .


----------



## Illumination (Feb 24, 2011)

xivex said:


> Wild n crazy like 26 SEER rating! .



yeah so is shrub's a super effecient unit as well ....the wild and crazy is the condenser unit being indoors!!! What you gonna do in the summer?

Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Feb 24, 2011)

Illumination said:


> yeah so is shrub's a super effecient unit as well ....the wild and crazy is the condenser unit being indoors!!! What you gonna do in the summer?
> 
> Namaste'


This is in the Basement of a home that has plenty of air conditoining. Stays fairly cool in there regardless of the condensor or not. Dunno man, it just works!  all that cold air sinks from upstairs into the basement as is...

Had it running last august with no issue at all...hottest month of the year for us.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 24, 2011)

xivex said:


> This is in the Basement of a home that has plenty of air conditoining. Stays fairly cool in there regardless of the condensor or not. Dunno man, it just works!  all that cold air sinks from upstairs into the basement as is...
> 
> Had it running last august with no issue at all...hottest month of the year for us.


now that clears it up......yeppers bet that works awesomely...

Namaste'


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 25, 2011)

What brand of mini split is it? I don't need hella cooling power as my window unit is currently managing nicely but it would be nice to get that higher efficiency and seal the room a little more effectively.

I kind of wish I didnt insulate my room so well. I was taking a dump this morning in the downstairs bathroom with a tile floor. Ooh, that spot is nice and warm! Wait,what? Then I remembered there is one 3x3 spot that I didn't put any insulation in. Would be nice to dissipate tht heat through the ceiling of the grow room instead of using power to cool it.


----------



## xivex (Feb 25, 2011)

Its a mitsubishi 9000 Btu mini split. 
http://www.mitsubishicomfort.com/en/consumer/product-solutions/product-showcase/indoor-units

Mine was custom ordered because i requested one with all the filters in it....the platinum enzyme deodorizing one, the carbon filter, etc.

I was told mitsubishi makes the best mini splits out there due to the efficiency of their inverter technology. It also qualifies for the eco tax credit.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks man. I was doing research awhile back and did read in several places never to buy an off brand unit. I heard the samsungs were suspect as well at times.


----------



## medimaker (Feb 26, 2011)

xivex said:


> Its a mitsubishi 9000 Btu mini split.
> http://www.mitsubishicomfort.com/en/consumer/product-solutions/product-showcase/indoor-units
> 
> Mine was custom ordered because i requested one with all the filters in it....the platinum enzyme deodorizing one, the carbon filter, etc.
> ...



Thanks!
I'm currently using a dual hose 14k but at the moment. Plan to upgrade someday.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 26, 2011)

I think you will find a dramatic reduction in power usage with the mini if you can upgrade. I read that the portable AC units are the least efficient way to go.


----------



## xivex (Feb 27, 2011)

*Update! Day 71 Flowering, Day 131 Total...* 
Scoped the plants today, sativa phenos could probably go a bit longer, but I am harvesting entirely at once this time after a long dark period. Indica phenos are ready. The sativa phenos hairs are finally starting to receed, and all the plants now have fat fully formed milky looking trichs. Even the sativa phenos. I now see a few amber trichs on most of the Indica phenos buds I scoped. A few, could be a couple more...Everything is looking fat and chunky with swollen calyxes and hard buds. The hairs are a light orange color, almost whiteish still, but slight colorations can be seen if you look closely, its like a whitish orangeish tanish colored pistils on the buds. So they have changed color, but it is nowhere near the reddish orange shade that the jock horror genetics displayed. Interesting!  I scoped several plants in various places today and decided this is their last watering. I've been giving them nothing but plain RO water for about the last 10-14 days or so. That is my flush, I won't be doing any 9 gallons of water through each 3 gallon container stuff...just fed them the plain RO water last 10-14 days. So today gave them a thorough saturation for their last lights on period. They will run their full day length today and after lights off I will unplug all the lights. I'll leave them in the dark from tonight until Wednesday AM. Wednesday AM I will chop chop!  

That'll be a 60 hour dark period total.

This time I'm going to use the dry-nets only because I have them setup and haven't ran any lines right now. In the future, I"m only doing drying lines from now on, no more sitting in dry-nets...squashed sides of buds suck.

Gonna try to cut big ass branches this time and less smaller pieces, as I belive that this should help give the final product more flavor and aroma. If my plants weren't so fucking tall I'd hang the entire plant, next cycle when I LST them better this won't be an issue and I will be hanging the entire plant ala Shrubs and Jesus. Thanks guys!  One Love.

So, for trimming I"ll be doing only fan leaf removal while wet. Anything that doesn't have a long ass petiole on it doesn't get touched. That means any sugar leafs get left on for now. Again, doing the shrubs method of letting it dry completely before trimming (other than the fan leaves).

Got my dry room ready at 71F and 45% rH. Gonna shoot for a 7 day drying period this time. The Jock was dried too fast imho. Part of that was my fault by cutting small pieces to dry and not larger branches. Live and learn, once again..


So my LSDs will have run 71 days after lights off tonight, and by the end of the dark 
period and chop chop time, they will go 73 days total. A hair longer than Lumi's last cycle LSD grow that he harvested at 70 days....

*COMMENTS? THOUGHTS? IDEAS?*

*Thanks RIU!*

X


----------



## xivex (Mar 2, 2011)

*Update! Day 73 Flowering, Day 133 Total...* *HARVEST DAY!!* 


So today I harvested all 7 of the remaining LSD plants in one fail swoop. Got them hanging in my two dry-nets in my walk-in closet. Thermostat sitting at 71F and humidity at 50% rH. 

I cut much bigger branches and mega pieces this time. I only trimmed off the large fan leaves or sugar leaves that stuck way out on a stem. Less trimming, more whole plant chunks.



Got my trim chilling in the deep freeze. Gonna pull some bubble hash outta my 4 bag set from Payload Extractor bags ready to roll and have already practiced on it with the jock horror trim. Got a tiny ball of hash, but it was fucking good!  Got me lit!

Can't wait to see what the weight will be when these all finally dry!!

Thanks,

X


----------



## xivex (Mar 2, 2011)

*LSD Bud Pics, Jar Shots, and dry weight to come in a week or so. *

*LSD Smoke Report to come end of first week of April. Stay tuned!*

Probably not much action in here until then...Thanks so much to everyone for your help and guidance through all this. I certainly wouldn't of had near this result without all of your help! +REP GUYS!  

*I particularly want to thank LegallyFlying, Illumination, and Shrubs First for putting up with my noob ass and all my dumb moves and stupid questions.  Thanks a ton you guys!*

XiveX


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 2, 2011)

Awesome dude. Its all fun and games until its harvest time, then its time to actually fucking work. To be honest, I think your seriously out of the newb category. Whats on deck now?


----------



## xivex (Mar 2, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Awesome dude. Its all fun and games until its harvest time, then its time to actually fucking work. To be honest, I think your seriously out of the newb category. Whats on deck now?


CLONES CLONES CLONES!  Got something brewin'...gimme about 3 weeks or so... Round 2 will be coming up toward the end of this month, I'll post the link in this journal for round 2 when it starts, but gonna start it in a new thread. 

STAY WITH ME HOMIES! 

XiveX


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice yo. I fuckered around and then decided to grow different strains this time around so I'm only in the first week of vegging. I've got endless sky clones but they are showing all kinds of fuckered-up-ness that I am attributing to TMV  So that mother has to go into the trash. 

Going to pick up 6 super lemon haze clones after work though. I'll probably veg and flower 5 of them and mother one. Got one week old headband, sugar black rose, and channel plus as well.


----------



## JimBro (Mar 2, 2011)

Sweetness. Nice job, X. Looking forward to the dry weight and smoke report.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 4, 2011)

xivex said:


> *LSD Bud Pics, Jar Shots, and dry weight to come in a week or so. *
> 
> *LSD Smoke Report to come end of first week of April. Stay tuned!*
> 
> ...



There are no stupid questions...is only stupid to not ask when you do not know...it is fun to help bro...you are in with some awesome guys who know their shit....I feel honored to be thanked along with LF and Shrub's....I really like Shrubs big time know him personally and he knows his shit...But LF I gotta give it to you...you are a great read...you crack me up all the time and that is a welcome rarity here...you one cool as mf'er that I hope to be able to meet and party with.....

Xi I gotta tell you....YOU HAVE DONE AN OUTSTANDING JOB ESPECIALLY FOR YOUR FIRST GROW!!!! 

Now get a seal a meal and send me some of my fave (so far) strain!!! 

Namaste'


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey man just droppin in to see the final yield. I'll be tuned for this secret clone army haha


----------



## xivex (Mar 9, 2011)

*Update! Day 1 of Curing!!*

So today ended my full 7.25 day drying in a drynet, temps at around 70F, 45% rH. No fans. Whole plant chunks minus fan leaves. The were crispy on the outside and the stems were close to snapping, wanted to go a full 7 days tho as last time I did 4 days on the jock and think it dried too quick. So I was using a humidifier and dehumidifier at the same time to keep it 45-55% rH this time... Hope it worked. Got the Caliber III's chillin' in jars right now...rH% is still climbing, but its in the 50's on most jars, so hopefully by tomorrow it will be 60 and I'll be right on target! 


I just got back from manicuring my buds. Took me all fucking day.  Good news is its done. Bad news is, I didn't weigh it yet, so final numbers still to come in a week or two after its cured solid and I feel like pulling it all out and weighing it then...plus, I want to buy a REAL scale. Digital, accurate to 0.1, measures in 0.1 grams, ounces, or pounds, accurate to about 4-5 pounds as that would be more than enough for any of my harvests... Been looking around. Seems like I can get a lab grade digital one for $180 or so. Looking at this from A&D Weighing who is ISO 9001 Certified so this bitch would be lab grade and then some imho..

http://www.americanweigh.com/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=2270

What you think?

Anyhow, on to the good stuff! The pics..

Ball 2L Wide Mouth jars hold a shit load...I'd say 4 ounces per jar if completely full. Mine are about 80-90% full in most of em..

Yield guesses? I'm gonna guess 1.5 - 2 Lbs. The scale will tell!  One of those jars is jock horror (in the back side)..




Random LSD Nug Shots..this nug is super dense!  I'm a sloppy trimmer, yes I know, trimming sucks...





*THOUGHTS? COMMENTS? IDEAS?*

Thanks Everyone.... X


----------



## DJSOUNZ (Mar 9, 2011)

That looks amazing..compared to my cup and some ffof....wow


----------



## tumpuh (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like PH swing...must have been too low for some time.,,,then when it leveled out...BIG DINNER and some burn. Maybe keep your water around 7 7.5 after adding everything...If the soil is peat based...it will tend to cause PH to lower..especially if there is lime added.
Looks good though!


----------



## Illumination (Mar 9, 2011)

xivex said:


> *Update! Day 1 of Curing!!*
> 
> So today ended my full 7.25 day cure at around 79F, 45% rH. No fans. Whole plant chunks minus fan leaves. The were crispy on the outside and the stems were close to snapping, wanted to go a full 7 days tho as last time I did 4 days on the jock and think it dried too quick. So I was using a humidifier and dehumidifier at the same time to keep it 45-55% rH this time... Hope it worked. Got the Caliber III's chillin' in jars right now...rH% is still climbing, but its in the 50's on most jars, so hopefully by tomorrow it will be 60 and I'll be right on target!
> 
> ...



Looks awesome...gonna be high longtime...lol

I never thought to tell you but lsd for the most part is not rock hard buds...more airy like white widow...but I like that so never thought to say....again great job my friend...

Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments guys! Watch for some hash to be pulled soon. Thinking maybe this weekend. Got tons of trim chillin in the deep freeze right now. Gonna leave it in there to dry for several days than pull bubble hash using my 4-bag payload extractor bag set.

Oh and lumi i had heard that about the buds man. I got a good mix tho. Some very thick some more airy like you say.

Oh and dude..the smells of some of these phenos....got one sativa pheo smells like herbal black licorice. Awesome. And one that smells dieseley almost its unusual for sure...

Most of the indica phenos were typically sweet earthy musky. Not my fav smell truth be had..


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks sweet. Gotta love the Caliber III.

I just Tare an empty jar... close enough... I've just about stopped keeping track of everything.


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Looks sweet. Gotta love the Caliber III.
> 
> I just Tare an empty jar... close enough... I've just about stopped keeping track of everything.


 Gotta know your yields to know when things are suffering. Or to see added value of additions imo. But being exact to the gram, well that's not a big deal at all. I think you got about 1.5 lbs there, if I had to try to guess. Most of the plant smell gone from the 7 day hang? How do you feel about trimming it dry (have you tried trimming wet for comparison) was it more of a pain in the ass from your experience? Don't think I have space to hang whole plants, or know if it's even really possible with scrog but I'm curious if the slow dry is worth the extra work.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 10, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Looks sweet. Gotta love the *Caliber III*.
> 
> I just Tare an empty jar... close enough... I've just about stopped keeping track of everything.


Mine just arrived today!!! So Bonzi it is helping with the cure my friend? Seems really accurate as they say ...I got it form cheap humidors for $17.99 as well...that is where you got yours as well?

So is it easier not having to guess?

Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Mar 10, 2011)

The caliber iii is bomb. Seems way more accurate and sensitive than the walmart hygrometer from china i was using. Smell was still dank on the plants someguy15...

Sadly after sitting in my jars overnight most of my caliber iii's are only now readng low 50s to 55% rH. On the lsd dry buds. The jock was too wet when i did this and i had the opposite prblem. Funny. . Sounds likei slightly overdried the lsd buds cuz according to simon 60-65% rH is where ya want em. Next time ill add more humidity to 50% rH steady when drying and might pull em at 6 days drying. That would ensure a perfect cure for my environment i think. Well see how these turn out tho...but 53-55% rH is a bit low imo...sad 

Ah well at least it seems like ive figured out how to dry properly finally. They have way more smell than the jock does too....so im hoping the rH low percentage wont matter too much after a week in jars. 

As for trimming, i dont have tons of experience but it seemed maybe slightly easier because you can break some trim off with fingers or flicking motions on fiskars. Or cut it. Wasnt hard. I just hate trimming. Shrubs is right tho guys....whole plant chunks give way better aromatics. 

These got slightly overdried and they still have waaaaay more smell than my jock horror did. I jarred it after 4 days and cut tiny pieces to hang for 4 days. This lsd dry was totally different, whole plant chunks minus fan leaves. Next time im running lines and hanging entire plants including fan leaves. Much improved smells!

X


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 10, 2011)

hey bro, if they are a little to dry u can always toss a (fresh) fan leave or 2 per jar. You won't 'restart' the curing process after it stops, but you can help keep the consistency so u don't end up with powder when you break it down. And thanks for the trimming opinion, I'll have to give it a try when I actually have some space in my life. Dedicating my only walkin to plants has left my gf and I's room full of shit lol and you know how these women are they have atleast 50 pairs of shoes and like 500 shirts hahah


----------



## fletchman (Mar 10, 2011)

I always thought trimming plants when they are dry really sucks, much easier to do right after chop imo.


----------



## lantho650 (Mar 13, 2011)

WOah, wheres the final wieght?


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Mar 13, 2011)

Glad to hear ya had a successful grow


----------



## xivex (Mar 13, 2011)

*UPDATE! HASH DAY! *

So today I took all my trim out of the deep freeze from my LSD harvest and pulled some bubble hash using my 4 bag set from Payload Extractor Bags:

http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/product.php?xProd=502&xSec=104

I followed this methodology: (used mostly hand mixing as that cheap little electric mixer kinda sucked balls.. 

http://stealthhydroponics.com/PDF_Files/payloadhowto.pdf

*Here are my results: *



* 5g of the 90 Micron Bubble, 2g of the 73 Micron Bubble, 2.7g of the 25 Micron Bubble!!*



THOUGHTS? COMMENTS? IDEAS? 

THANKS RIU! 

X


----------



## tumpuh (Mar 14, 2011)

I have an idea...get another knife..heat those bitches up and smoke that GLORIOUS HASH!!!


----------



## Illumination (Mar 14, 2011)

xivex said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys! Watch for some hash to be pulled soon. Thinking maybe this weekend. Got tons of trim chillin in the deep freeze right now. Gonna leave it in there to dry for several days than pull bubble hash using my 4-bag payload extractor bag set.
> 
> Oh and lumi i had heard that about the buds man. I got a good mix tho. Some very thick some more airy like you say.
> 
> ...


Mine now that it is hanging is stinking...really earthy with some citrus trying to compete...strange for sure


----------



## xivex (Mar 16, 2011)

Just bought my lifelong scale guys....A&D (ISO 9001 Certified Lab weighing company) ..A&D EJ-2000.

*http://www.oldwillknottscales.com/and-newton-ej-2000.aspx*


*Scale arrives next week. When it gets here, final weight with pics will follow.*

This bitch will follow me whereever I go, I will never buy another scale, nor will I ever wonder about cheap headshop piece of shit scale accuracy again either. I can now weigh my harvests IN THEIR CONTAINERS. yes thats right, this isn't your momma's scale that you bought from the local smoke shop whore for $30 that only weighs 100 or 200 grams accurately so you can't put a glass jar on it... Yeah its $230, but it has a 5 year warranty, it can weigh 2100 grams accurately... Thats about 4.64 pounds. That means I don't even have to take my weed out the fucking jars to weigh it. I just weigh an empty jar, tare it, and throw the weed in jars up onto the scale. 

Its got a frickin' bubble level in it and adjustable feet. This thing is straight up chemistry lab grade, bad nasty hazardous chemical weighing machine. Super accurate, super take a name and kick an ass type scale.  Its got a 5.5" square stainless steel weigh pan. Thats huge and isn't some tiny ass piece of shit pan that is made to weigh coke on...lol.

Its accurate to 0.1 grams, does grams, ounces, pounds, and a bajillion other things I'll never need to weigh (ie Grains, Newton, Troy Ounces, Mommes, Pennyweights? WTF IS a pennyweight? LMAO)..

Anyhow...standard deviation of 0.1 grams. It counts, it can do hanging weights with an underhook. It can output to RS-232 Serial or USB to log data to a PC..it runs on AA batteries or AC Adapter. its pretty retarded. Bought it from a company in Colorado!  

Pickedup a 2000gram calibration weight also because it is also fully digitally calibratable using this weight. Awesome!  

PS --SomeGuy15 -- I did put some orange peels in the jars for about 6 hours the other day to help re-moisten them as they were a tad on the dry side. It did help and added a hair to that citrusy smell thats present in a few of the phenos.

XiveX


----------



## Illumination (Mar 16, 2011)

did you win the lottery or sumptin??? You sure spend lots on this....was looking at the mitsu...too damned rich for my blood....when I can get one with a 5 year warranty for 700 with everything I need for installation and operation with 16 seer heat/cool shipping inclded...my scale costed 10 and goes to .01 grams up to 500 and is dead on testing it with calibration weights...ordered straight from china...lmfao!!!!.you really should look into a good light meter...invaluable...for reals

Not knocking you just wow...you are spending lots on this

Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Mar 16, 2011)

Illumination said:


> did you win the lottery or sumptin??? You sure spend lots on this....was looking at the mitsu...too damned rich for my blood....when I can get one with a 5 year warranty for 700 with everything I need for installation and operation with 16 seer heat/cool shipping inclded...my scale costed 10 and goes to .01 grams up to 500 and is dead on testing it with calibration weights...ordered straight from china...lmfao!!!!.you really should look into a good light meter...invaluable...for reals
> 
> Not knocking you just wow...you are spending lots on this
> 
> Namaste'




Yeah ive had several cheapo scales. They suck imho. Just wanted something higher end. And want one that can weigh multiple pounds accurately at once. 

Already got a badass lightmeter. Love it. 

The cost? Eh, not that much to me, whatev..im happy i bought it and know itll get good use, so no worries!


----------



## Illumination (Mar 16, 2011)

cool...will be ordering a uvb meter soon so we will get that portion right and figured out...i love that a good light meter puts all the bs to rest...you know exactly what works and what doesn't and therefore you are also able to always duplicate what does work...marvelous...man that lsd is badass...just smoked a lil fluff bud and am soooooooooooo fucking highhas no ceiling either just keep getting higher and higher...hell yeah


----------



## xivex (Mar 16, 2011)

I rolled a huge cone of the LSD last night. Then i took a bit of the 90 micron lsd bubble hash and rolled about a gram and a half od it up into a thin long hash snake. Laid my hash snake in the cone. Added more lsd weed on top and twisted that bitch up. Watched the fighter on blu ray. Loved it! Great smoke too!


----------



## hippabilly420 (Mar 17, 2011)

hey man. looking great. my one plant is huge. growing in the super soil. 5 gal buckets. same strain. first grow. will be doing subcools qleaner next. just have one plant under 12/12. looking beast. will be putting 4 more under 12/12 in a month. have some seedlings though. does ony one know if I can put them directly in roots organic soil? or would it be too hot?


----------



## ddimebag (Mar 17, 2011)

My LSD is doing great! Been vegging for a month, getting topped today. Still the biggest of the vegging plants (at least the ones I got off Attitude in February.) Qleaner is second biggest...

The LSD has really wide leaves, very short internodes and compared to a number of other strains, it´s branches are better developed. The stem is also the thickest of the small vegging plants. Really looking forward to smoking it


----------



## Illumination (Mar 17, 2011)

ddimebag said:


> My LSD is doing great! Been vegging for a month, getting topped today. Still the biggest of the vegging plants (at least the ones I got off Attitude in February.) Qleaner is second biggest...
> 
> The LSD has really wide leaves, very short internodes and compared to a number of other strains, it´s branches are better developed. The stem is also the thickest of the small vegging plants. Really looking forward to smoking it


Smoking it will amaze you...this shit is da bomb.....

Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Mar 25, 2011)

*UPDATE! FINAL WEIGHT DAY!*

So today I finally got motivated (been busy!) to setup the new scale which is fucking redic btw... glad I bought it...and weigh the LSD smoke. Drum roll please........................................................................................................................................................................................

*FINAL WEIGHT OF DRIED AND CURED LSD: 684g* (1 Pound 8.42 ounces). 

*FINAL WEIGHT OF DRIED AND CURED JOCK HORROR: 98g* (3.5 ounces). 

*TOTAL COMBINED WEIGHT: 782g* (1 Pound, 11.9 Ounces). 



Not bad at all for my first harvest. Since I was running only the three 400w lamps for flower and wasn't using the flouro panel or other two 400w lamps for flowering, that gives me 1200watts of flowering power and 782grams total.


*My grams per watt (g/w) comes out to..........*

*GRAMS PER WATT: 0.65 g/w* 


Its been real guys! Thanks for the help and for subbing or checking it out, I had a blast and learned a shitload. Hopefully I will be able to stay in touch with several of you and can connect more in the future. Thanks again!

XiveX


----------



## budlover13 (Mar 25, 2011)

CONGRATS X! That first harvest is always best!


----------



## ddimebag (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats! That yield sounds awesome  I could never hope to even get close to that with my set up! Is there a smoke review yet?


----------



## medimaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Mar 27, 2011)

Woot!! Nice yield!!! Cant wait to see what ya do your second run


----------



## growsho (Mar 27, 2011)

Google led me to this while I was doing some research on LSD and trying to decide if that's what I wanted to go with my first run. Over the last couple days I've learned a lot reading through all of this and the links people posted up, this thread is what finally convinced me to join this site, you guys seem great. Thanks a lot and hopefully in the next couple months I'll have an LSD journal of my own going on here. I'm thinking 3 ladies in roots organic soil with the roots organic nute package + oregonism XL under a 600w all in the 4x4 secret jardin dark room II, any thoughts/suggestions? I was going to start my own thread to ask, but I thought why do that when there's all this knowledge right here, haha.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 27, 2011)

growsho said:


> Google led me to this while I was doing some research on LSD and trying to decide if that's what I wanted to go with my first run. Over the last couple days I've learned a lot reading through all of this and the links people posted up, this thread is what finally convinced me to join this site, you guys seem great. Thanks a lot and hopefully in the next couple months I'll have an LSD journal of my own going on here. I'm thinking 3 ladies in roots organic soil with the roots organic nute package + oregonism XL under a 600w all in the 4x4 secret jardin dark room II, any thoughts/suggestions? I was going to start my own thread to ask, but I thought why do that when there's all this knowledge right here, haha.



Go to the 2nd link in my signature for a full lsd report there as well


----------



## growsho (Mar 27, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Go to the 2nd link in my signature for a full lsd report there as well


Thanks, got that open in the next tab over, that's next on my list.


----------



## C Moore (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm going 20 LSD plants with a hydro system and one 1,000 watt light, how much do you think I could yield total? And how long did you veg for?



xivex said:


> *UPDATE! FINAL WEIGHT DAY!*
> 
> So today I finally got motivated (been busy!) to setup the new scale which is fucking redic btw... glad I bought it...and weigh the LSD smoke. Drum roll please........................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> ...


----------



## Illumination (Apr 17, 2011)

All interested are welcome

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/425815-positronics-claustrum-t-h-seeds.html

Namaste'


----------



## Senorvaldez (Jun 16, 2013)

How are you growing seedlings in a sealed room with no co2 ? Please I I need help !!!!! , I am trieng to grow from seed in a sealed room with co2 , I am growing in root riot cubes and then going to transfer to a waterfarm 8 pack drip system, but still haven't gotten that far yet


----------



## tumpuh (Aug 2, 2013)

I've had great results with good old "Black Gold" organic peat based mix (8 dollars a bag), blood and bone meal, perlite, and alaskan fish emulsion bloom and grow formulas.. Gram per watt...on average.. We are of like mind my friend...


----------

